# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - Sept 2013



## editor (Sep 1, 2013)

September thread ahoy!


----------



## Onket (Sep 1, 2013)

Is it so hard to put a link to the new thread on the old one before you lock it?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 1, 2013)

Tried out Chix and Buck wine place yesterday in Atlantic Rd. Terrible name mitigated by the fact that C and B really are the names of the two owners. Decent wine anyway.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Sep 1, 2013)

News from the gentrification front line. 

I've been given a wad of flyers for the Bedroom Tax meeting in the Town Hall on Wednesday 11th September to distribute on the St Matthews Estate. This morning I was going round door to door with these leaflets and adding a P.S. about our next Residents meeting. A young woman who was coming out of one of the maisonettes said she couldn't spare the time to chat as it was her 29th birthday and people were coming over. Indeed one of her friends had just pulled up in a car. What was astounding to me was that they were what I would call 'pure Fulham' in accent, appearance and manner. Really wasn't expecting that in that particular corner of the estate, you could have knocked me down with a feather actually! So now, having picked my jaw up from the floor, my intention is to make an effort to bump into this newcomer when it's not her birthday and see if we can interest her in getting to know her neighbours. Could happen - let's not be defeatist!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 1, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> News from the gentrification front line, she was 'pure Fulham' in accent, appearance ... see if we can interest her in getting to know her neighbours.



Good luck with that. 

Most 'neighbours' don't give a toss about anything, especially when they are the younger types you describe.


----------



## Manter (Sep 1, 2013)

I've put this in the Open House London thread too, but for us Brixtonites, there are a couple of things of interest in Open House this year (21st, 22nd September)  Firstly the Windmill, but also Cressingham Gardens- one of the sites Lambeth want to sell to developers to be concreted over.  

http://events.londonopenhouse.org/building/19654

And a couple of flat/house renovations in Herne Hill


----------



## Rushy (Sep 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> And a couple of flat/house renovations in Herne Hill


Yeah - those are a bit odd. No suggestion of what is so special about them.
That said - one of my favourites was a building at the end of Pulross Road which had little indication of just how interesting it would be. Definitely one for the railway enthusiasts - a massive window literally opening onto the track!

Shame the slip house is not open again this year.


----------



## Manter (Sep 1, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Yeah - those are a bit odd. No suggestion of what is so special about them.
> That said - one of my favourites was a building at the end of Pulross Road which had little indication of just how interesting it would be. Definitely one for the railway enthusiasts - a massive window literally opening onto the track!


oooh- and that new black tiled block of flats next to Tulse Hill station is open too- it's described as a 'centre of gravity for regeneration in South London' or something similar.  

The flats/houses- one says it uses reclaimed materials, so may be a bit like a Peddlars catalogue come to life.  I guess...  And the big pink house says it was renovated by an architect, so may be a bit like an Elle Deco spread.  Interiors porn come to life perhaps


----------



## leanderman (Sep 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> oooh- and that new black tiled block of flats next to Tulse Hill station is open too- it's described as a 'centre of gravity for regeneration in South London' or something similar



Tulse Hill was a key centre for the regeneration of London following the departure of the Roman legions in 408, according to a history book I'm reading by Charlotte Higgins.


----------



## Manter (Sep 1, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Tulse Hill was a key centre for the regeneration of London following the departure of the Roman legions in 408, according to a history book I'm reading by Charlotte Higgins.


foxtons are late


----------



## Rushy (Sep 1, 2013)

Manter said:


> oooh- and that new black tiled block of flats next to Tulse Hill station is open too- it's described as a 'centre of gravity for regeneration in South London' or something similar.



I'm planning to take a look at that one. I _think _I like it but have not seen it in the flesh...


----------



## Manter (Sep 1, 2013)

I've watched it being built while waiting for the Thameslink...  it is very close to the railway line (and I do hope everyone gets decent blinds or they are going to give the commuters an eyeful), but very tempted to go and have a nose...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 1, 2013)

I got caught pissing in the Lido today 

I was so shocked, I nearly fell in.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 1, 2013)

WTAF?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> News from the gentrification front line.
> 
> I've been given a wad of flyers for the Bedroom Tax meeting in the Town Hall on Wednesday 11th September to distribute on the St Matthews Estate. This morning I was going round door to door with these leaflets and adding a P.S. about our next Residents meeting. i



I was doing the same around my way.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 1, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I was doing the same around my way.


Lib Peck's got a bit of cheek turning up to that isn't it?

I wonder how Lambeth Council are going to "support people" hit by the evictions they are carrying out? 

Cunts.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lib Peck's got a bit of cheek turning up to that isn't it?
> 
> I wonder how Lambeth Council are going to "support people" hit by the evictions they are carrying out?
> 
> Cunts.



The Council were invited as far as I know. Its public meeting. Its to stimulate debate.

Your second question is a good one.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2013)

Update about the Phoenix: they're unlikely to move to their new temporary premises further down Coldharbour Lane until after Christmas. The new place will have a much smaller kitchen, so they'll be focusing on sandwiches and snacks more.


----------



## Onket (Sep 2, 2013)

Good work on the link on the old thread.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> oooh- and that new black tiled block of flats next to Tulse Hill station is open too- it's described as a 'centre of gravity for regeneration in South London' or something similar.
> 
> The flats/houses- one says it uses reclaimed materials, so may be a bit like a Peddlars catalogue come to life.  I guess...  And the big pink house says it was renovated by an architect, so may be a bit like an Elle Deco spread.  Interiors porn come to life perhaps



I think it's quite interesting to include more modest projects.  A nosy round someone's house is always good. 

Not sure I'll have time to indulge this year.  We'll see.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Good work on the link on the old thread.


Especially given the tone of the request to have it added.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Had a potter round the shops on the Brixton Water Lane / Tulse Hill corner the other day. 

Chatted to a few of the shops and they said that to date Sainsburys has not impacted on their sales. All seemed happier with this than the carpet shed. Mainly he increased footfall. 

To be fair I did not speak to the two grocer/offy places but I didn't have much time for them when I lived nearby. They really did not carry much nice food, were always a bit grubby and grumpy  

Khan's was good as ever. It looks like new people are reopening Brixton Space as lots of activity in there. I think Hot Wok is closed now  and the Tonys place always seems empty so I fear that won't last long.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Had a potter round the shops on the Brixton Water Lane / Tulse Hill corner the other day.



Nice round-up


----------



## Onket (Sep 2, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Especially given the tone of the request to have it added.



Fuck him.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Khan's was good as ever. It looks like new people are reopening Brixton Space as lots of activity in there. I think Hot Wok is closed now  and the Tonys place always seems empty so I fear that won't last long.



It's Negril opening a eat in & take away thing. Bumped into a chef who was working there to set up a few weeks back.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 2, 2013)

Negril do seem to be doing well for themselves these days.  Apart from opening up the back for more seating they haven't changed much that I can see but usually busy, even on Tuesday evenings type thing.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 2, 2013)

they seem to be chasing the large group booking dorrah, which means getting a quiet table for two with any semblance of decent service is pretty remote on a night when its rammed - still, best chicken in town by a long shot. A walk in / counter take away sounds like a top idea.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Sep 2, 2013)

editor said:


> Update about the Phoenix: they're unlikely to move to their new temporary premises further down Coldharbour Lane until after Christmas. The new place will have a much smaller kitchen, so they'll be focusing on sandwiches and snacks more.


Hoe come they're moving?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2013)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Hoe come they're moving?


They're rebuilding and extending the original building.


----------



## Onket (Sep 2, 2013)

Not been to Negril for a long while,  since they stopped doing lunchtimes. Was great food. Terrible service if you were in a rush.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Not been to Negril for a long while,  since they stopped doing lunchtimes. Was great food. Terrible service if you were in a rush.



Took a friend a few weeks back and really wanted to enjoy it but the food was terribly dry. That said, I recommended it to a friend who was visiting Brixton and they loved it.


----------



## lefteri (Sep 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> they seem to be chasing the large group booking dorrah, which means getting a quiet table for two with any semblance of decent service is pretty remote on a night when its rammed - still, best chicken in town by a long shot. A walk in / counter take away sounds like a top idea.




best dressed chicken in town?  mm, not sure about that mself but glad they're opening one so near to me


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2013)

Hypothetical question... 

If you saw the good Christians outside the Christians help centre and book shop dumping loads of litter on the pavement and road, and happened to film it... What should you do as a good atheist?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Hypothetical question...
> 
> If you saw the good Christians outside the Christians help centre and book shop dumping loads of litter on the pavement and road, and happened to film it... What should you do as a good atheist?


Light a fire?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Sep 3, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> they seem to be chasing the large group booking dorrah, which means getting a quiet table for two with any semblance of decent service is pretty remote on a night when its rammed - still, best chicken in town by a long shot. A walk in / counter take away sounds like a top idea.



What's a dorrah? I've googled it and am still none the wiser. Sounds like a useful word. Bit like doodah but more exotic.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 3, 2013)

do u even monnehs?


----------



## mxh (Sep 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Hypothetical question...
> 
> If you saw the good Christians outside the Christians help centre and book shop dumping loads of litter on the pavement and road, and happened to film it... What should you do as a good atheist?


 

Filming them probably means you already made your mind up.

Report them.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 3, 2013)

Blackmail them Badgers tell them they are going to hell unless they shower you with next Sundays collection tin and altar wine


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 3, 2013)

> ... What should you do as a good atheist?


tell richard dawkins.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2013)

Petty local resident  

It is that Love School shit that has been all over town of late. Flyers littered all over the shop made my teeth itch but tonight they were kicking loads plastic and other rubbish into the pavement and having a good laugh about it. 

It may be my dislike for the holier than thou deluded pricks that made me accidently film it....

Should I 'forgive my neighbour' this discretion?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2013)

Effrasurfer said:


> What's a dorrah? I've googled it and am still none the wiser. Sounds like a useful word. Bit like doodah but more exotic.



dollar


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Petty local resident
> 
> It is that Love School shit that has been all over town of late. Flyers littered all over the shop made my teeth itch but tonight they were kicking loads plastic and other rubbish into the pavement and having a good laugh about it.
> 
> ...



I've risked upbraiding local litter louts four times. 

Twice it was motorists opening their car doors to drop bags of rubbish in the middle of Josephine Avenue. They understood my objection.

The other two attempts - on Rush Common and in Tulse Hill - ended with fierce and frank exchanges of views.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Hypothetical question...
> 
> If you saw the good Christians outside the Christians help centre and book shop dumping loads of litter on the pavement and road, and happened to film it... What should you do as a good atheist?


Post the film on here...


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 3, 2013)

One of the Market Row traders told me recently got a £80 fine for dropping a fag end on the pavement. Can't remember where, might not have been Lambeth.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear Every Fucking Estate Agent in Brixton and Clapham

Please stop sending me letters EVERY FUCKING DAY asking me if I want to sell my house or rent it to your "new corporate clients" who are "queuing up for similar properties in the area". For one, I do not own my house (and, actually, it's a flat) and two, even if I did, I wouldn't sell it to you parasitical cunts. Next time your letters come through my door they will be returned to your office WITH FIRE.

Yours
Brixton Hatter

PS - Now for some spam back in your face:

Haart - Sunny Feridum - Lettings Manager brixton.lettings@haart.co.uk
Fuckstons - Brixton@foxtons.co.uk
Kinleigh Fuckoff & Hayward - Katherine Wells scs@kfh.co.uk
sales@beresfordresidential.com
info@oliverburn.com
balham@atkinsonmcleod.com
MD@bushells.com


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2013)

I thought I was special and it was only my flat that had queues of corporate clients desperate to rent it


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 3, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I thought I was special and it was only my flat that had queues of corporate clients desperate to rent it



You should definitely consider it.


----------



## ash (Sep 3, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I thought I was special and it was only my flat that had queues of corporate clients desperate to rent it


Me too, being addressed as the legal occupier really gives me a heightened sense of my own self importance.  It is a really effective approach!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2013)

shifting gears said:
			
		

> You should definitely consider it.



Sellers market eh?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 4, 2013)

sigh.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 4, 2013)

Finally, I see what you are talking about.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 4, 2013)

hehe - were my other witterings on the matter that vague?


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Jay Rayner is getting all moist on Twitter about the Brindisa chain coming to Brixton.


> it should be said that Brindisa is an exceptionally local business, having been founded and based literally a mile or so south


I guess he means "exceptionally local" as 'only bothering to open a branch in Brixton once the area's been suitably gentrified for their upmarket tastes.'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2013)

Club 43 on Tulse Hill? Under new management I am told. Never knew it existed before?


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 4, 2013)

Is that the place next to Braza's?

If so I've seen it open on a few occasions (mainly Thursday and Friday nights I think), but have never been in.

Edit: What is Brindisa replacing by the way?


----------



## Rich_G76 (Sep 4, 2013)

always thought brindisa was way over priced, cant say im getting moist over it arriving.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Edit: What is Brindisa replacing by the way?


Whatever was at 41-43 Atlantic Road. I imagine their presence will put increased rental pressure on other smaller businesses nearby as the area is "improved."


----------



## colacubes (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Whatever was at 41-43 Brixton Station Road. I imagine their presence will put increased rental pressure on other smaller businesses nearby as the area is "improved."



I think it's Atlantic Road rather than Brixton Station Rd.  It looks to be one of the beauty shops.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 4, 2013)

Having looked at Streetview I take it they'll be in one or more of the units in the railway arches?

From memory not all of them are currently in use commercially (ie, a couple look like lock-ups or similar).

Edit: Yeah Colacubes that would make more sense in my opinion.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> sigh.



You could always make some caltrops http://www.instructables.com/id/Instant-Caltrops/step3/A-Tripod-and-a-Spike/ Maybe with nails instead of chicken wire


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

colacubes said:


> I think it's Atlantic Road rather than Brixton Station Rd.  It looks to be one of the beauty shops.


It is - I've just edited it. The heat is making me more dozy than usual.  Coffee needed!


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 4, 2013)

More or less opposite the entrance to Market Row and a couple of doors up from the entrance to the Villaaaaage, bound to get plenty of footfall.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Rat in KFC Brixton. Nice.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> More or less opposite the entrance to Market Row and a couple of doors up from the entrance to the Villaaaaage, bound to get plenty of footfall.


That's_ just _what Brixton needs. More people.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 4, 2013)

If they're spending money in the local economy then I'm not totally opposed to it, but it remains to be seen how many local people will actually be employed (are employed) in the new places that are opening.

Having said that I went to see Alan Partridge at the Ritzy a few weeks ago on a Thursday with a friend and we tried to eat in Market Row/Granville afterwards and the queues for pretty much everything were monumental. I refuse to wait an hour for a sodding burger without even being offered a drink....


----------



## leanderman (Sep 4, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> hehe - were my other witterings on the matter that vague?



There was some acronym I was too lazy to look up


----------



## Manter (Sep 4, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> the queues for pretty much everything were monumental. I refuse to wait an hour for a sodding burger without even being offered a drink....


Completely agree.  I avoid from Thursday till after the weekend- but have had great lunches in there while I've been off pregnant (that crêpe place is lovely...)... but that isn't the fault of the village/row as much as my preference, which is to relax over a longer meal rather than be hustled to hurry up so they can get someone else sat down.


----------



## Onket (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Jay Rayner is getting all moist on Twitter about the Brindisa chain coming to Brixton.
> I guess he means "exceptionally local" as 'only bothering to open a branch in Brixton once the area's been suitably gentrified for their upmarket tastes.'





editor said:


> Whatever was at 41-43 Atlantic Road. I imagine their presence will put increased rental pressure on other smaller businesses nearby as the area is "improved."





editor said:


> That's_ just _what Brixton needs. More people.



Ahem.


----------



## Winot (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Jay Rayner is getting all moist on Twitter about the Brindisa chain coming to Brixton.
> I guess he means "exceptionally local" as 'only bothering to open a branch in Brixton once the area's been suitably gentrified for their upmarket tastes.'


 
I take it you would have preferred Brindisa to have opened a branch earlier then.


----------



## cerv2005 (Sep 4, 2013)

Probably not worth it's own thread so here goes: is there anywhere in the centre of Brixton open till midnight on a Wednesday night for a drink? The Albert perhaps? Ritzy? All the usual suspects that have websites seem to be done by 11.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 4, 2013)

cerv2005 said:


> Probably not worth it's own thread so here goes: is there anywhere in the centre of Brixton open till midnight on a Wednesday night for a drink? The Albert perhaps? Ritzy? All the usual suspects that have websites seem to be done by 11.



The Albert might stay open till 12 if it's busy.  Same goes for Market House.  But you'd be chancing it tbh.


----------



## cerv2005 (Sep 4, 2013)

colacubes said:


> The Albert might stay open till 12 if it's busy.  Same goes for Market House.  But you'd be chancing it tbh.



Thanks for the speedy response. Yeah, Market House and Dogstar both say 11 closing which got me thinking maybe it's a general licensing thing for CHL and the Albert will be 11 as well.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 4, 2013)

cerv2005 said:


> Thanks for the speedy response. Yeah, Market House and Dogstar both say 11 closing which got me thinking maybe it's a general licensing thing for CHL and the Albert will be 11 as well.



Thinking about it, if you're prepared for a short walk, The Queens Head on Stockwell Road is probably your best bet if you want to stay out till 12.  Or even 1


----------



## Winot (Sep 4, 2013)

cerv2005 said:


> Thanks for the speedy response. Yeah, Market House and Dogstar both say 11 closing which got me thinking maybe it's a general licensing thing for CHL and the Albert will be 11 as well.


 
It's frustratingly difficult to get a drink after 11pm in Brixton mid-week.  Whatever happened to the 24 hour drinking we were promised eh? 

If you're prepared to walk 10 minutes up the road, however, Effra Social and Gremio both claim to be open till midnight on a Wednesday.


----------



## cerv2005 (Sep 4, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Thinking about it, if you're prepared for a short walk, The Queens Head on Stockwell Road is probably your best bet if you want to stay out till 12.  Or even 1



Yes that was always a good late night spot. It was all shut up last time I walked past though so I assume it's gone?


----------



## cerv2005 (Sep 4, 2013)

Winot said:


> It's frustratingly difficult to get a drink after 11pm in Brixton mid-week.  Whatever happened to the 24 hour drinking we were promised eh?
> 
> If you're prepared to walk 10 minutes up the road, however, Effra Social and Gremio both claim to be open till midnight on a Wednesday.



Thanks for those but yeah was kinda hoping to avoid such a walk. Grand Union and Duke of Edinburgh are other slightly further out options. Duke's probably closest.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 4, 2013)

cerv2005 said:


> Yes that was always a good late night spot. It was all shut up last time I walked past though so I assume it's gone?



No, very much still open.  Just somewhat 'erratic' hours sometimes.  The windows were boarded up for a while for various reasons, so it looked shut even though it was open (they're back to normal now).


----------



## cerv2005 (Sep 4, 2013)

colacubes said:


> No, very much still open.  Just somewhat 'erratic' hours sometimes.  The windows were boarded up for a while for various reasons, so it looked shut even though it was open (they're back to normal now).



OK that's good to know. Thanks again


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

cerv2005 said:


> Probably not worth it's own thread so here goes: is there anywhere in the centre of Brixton open till midnight on a Wednesday night for a drink? The Albert perhaps? Ritzy? All the usual suspects that have websites seem to be done by 11.


Albert is usually open till 12 and the Queens Head has a great reggae night on Wednesday that's (usually) open much later. The Atlantis advertises itself as open till midnight.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Club 43 on Tulse Hill? Under new management I am told. Never knew it existed before?



Brazas bought it/rented it and turned it into a little cocktail bar type place with two entrances, one from inside the restaurant and the other out front - we went to the opening night.  But it didn't work out for them, so they sold it on and some other people opened it up - didn't go in after though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Brazas bought it/rented it and turned it into a little cocktail bar type place with two entrances, one from inside the restaurant and the other out front - we went to the opening night.  But it didn't work out for them, so they sold it on and some other people opened it up - didn't go in after though.


It's a jazz bar isn't it?

Hootahobgoblin is open until 12 on a Weds, if you can be bothered to go that far cerv2005. Also Effra Social.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Winot said:


> I take it you would have preferred Brindisa to have opened a branch earlier then.


I'm really not bothered either way, I was just questioning Rayner's point about how wonderfully 'local' they were given the fact that all their branches have been situated miles away in posher parts of town.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Jay Rayner is getting all moist on Twitter about the Brindisa chain coming to Brixton.
> I guess he means "exceptionally local" as 'only bothering to open a branch in Brixton once the area's been suitably gentrified for their upmarket tastes.'



When he says "local" does he mean the borough market operation because that's nearer four miles ?


----------



## passivejoe (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Jay Rayner is getting all moist on Twitter about the Brindisa chain coming to Brixton.
> I guess he means "exceptionally local" as 'only bothering to open a branch in Brixton once the area's been suitably gentrified for their upmarket tastes.'



Has he deleted the tweets then?


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 4, 2013)

Changing times........as Wayland House disappears it Seems work is starting on the next Lexadon project directly opposite the Crown and Anchor........


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> When he says "local" does he mean the borough market operation because that's nearer four miles ?



and that's North.... not South...


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> and that's North.... not South...


Maybe he's talking about the pre-retail/restaurant days in which case he probably means the place the cheese and wine was stored before shipping it out to posh restaurants and grocers


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 4, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Maybe he's talking about the pre-retail/restaurant days in which case he probably means the place the cheese and wine was stored before shipping it out to posh restaurants and grocers



I don't know anything about Brindisa tbh.. but I assumed from his comment something along the lines of what you've just said - or perhaps the people who started it did so from Dulwich or, Tulse Hill or Streatham or something...


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2013)

Bit of a curious looking truck going through Brixton today.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 4, 2013)

Just an idle question.  Does anyone know anything about that house in Nursery Road which seems to have been pulled down now?  The garden was full of what looked like Japanese Knotweed and it had a reputation for having been a crack den...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Brazas bought it/rented it and turned it into a little cocktail bar type place with two entrances, one from inside the restaurant and the other out front - we went to the opening night.  But it didn't work out for them, so they sold it on and some other people opened it up - didn't go in after though.



Ah. Cheers


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> Bit of a curious looking truck going through Brixton today.



I nearly walked in front of the Tulse Hill Sainsburys mobile van billboard today. It was tempting to hurl myself for the compo tbh.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Bit of a curious looking truck going through Brixton today.
> 
> View attachment 40062



Looks a bit like a scrap metal truck. They have high sides with netting to stop bits bouncing out over bumps.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 4, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't know anything about Brindisa tbh.. but I assumed from his comment something along the lines of what you've just said - or perhaps the people who started it did so from Dulwich or, Tulse Hill or Streatham or something...



someone told me the woman who set up the wholesale side lives in Tulse Hill area


----------



## Rushy (Sep 4, 2013)

Sirena said:


> Just an idle question.  Does anyone know anything about that house in Nursery Road which seems to have been pulled down now?  The garden was full of what looked like Japanese Knotweed and it had a reputation for having been a crack den...


Some chap bought it earlier this year and is doing it up. Got it for a very good price when compared to the other dilapidated one just sold by the tennis courts.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Some chap bought it earlier this year and is doing it up. Got it for a very good price when compared to the other dilapidated one just sold by the tennis courts.


 
I always loved that little street, with its urban cottages.  I secretly would have loved to live there.  I'm not quite sure about 'doing it up' because, so far as I can see (from behind the house), it's been totally torn down.....


----------



## Rushy (Sep 4, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I always loved that little street, with its urban cottages.  I secretly would have loved to live there.  I'm not quite sure about 'doing it up' because, so far as I can see (from behind the house), it's been totally torn down.....


There's not a lot left, is there! I'd be a little concerned if I lived next door. The floor joists provide stability to the walls - without them they can move all over the place. That's why you often see such wobbly walls on rear extensions and end of terrace houses.

I used to live just around the corner on Tunstall Rd.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> There's not a lot left, is there! I'd be a little concerned if I lived next door. The floor joists provide stability to the walls - without them they can move all over the place. That's why you often see such wobbly walls on rear extensions and end of terrace houses.
> 
> I used to live just around the corner on Tunstall Rd.


 
There are big holes in the neighbour's brickwork now, mostly in the (possibly bricked-up) flues.  But if it rains, it'll pour down their chimney!

Tunstall Road, eh?  I may know you.  Do you like roots reggae and bollywood music?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 5, 2013)

Sirena said:


> There are big holes in the neighbour's brickwork now, mostly in the (possibly bricked-up) flues.  But if it rains, it'll pour down their chimney!
> 
> Tunstall Road, eh?  I may know you.  Do you like roots reggae and bollywood music?


I moved out of Tunstall about 10yrs ago. Still visit a lot though. I have, shall we say, very unfocussed music tastes!


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like a Class 37 going by...


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I always loved that little street, with its urban cottages.  I secretly would have loved to live there.  I'm not quite sure about 'doing it up' because, so far as I can see (from behind the house), it's been totally torn down.....



sweet street. spent a lot of time there, circa 1998-2002, visiting friends before I moved here.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Sounds like a Class 37 going by...


Class 31, on a test train back to Hither Green.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd like some cooling rain now, please.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2013)

Too hot. I melt at 24c and up.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 5, 2013)

Altantic Road appears to be getting triple speed bumps judging by the painting on it today. Not quite sure whether that'll be a success. They've currently painted them over some of the designate parking areas.


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2013)

Exploding Cinema. 

Just read their latest email and it's at the Canterbury in late Sept (the 27th).

Are they always round here, or is that a coincidence? I normally just delete their emails so I have forgotten who they are and what they do.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 5, 2013)

i have not been to the duke of edinburghrghurgh. i like their website. for that reason alone Mrs Flaps and i shall go on sunday.

carry on.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2013)

That's is a very odd website indeed. The helicopters keep on exploding.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 5, 2013)

I was told last night that Kaff is taking over Mango Landin'. 

If that's not news to be shared please tell me and I'll try and unforget it.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I was told last night that Kaff is taking over Mango Landin'.
> 
> If that's not news to be shared please tell me and I'll try and unforget it.


First I've heard of it. Unlikely, I would have thought too, but I'll find out.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> I was told last night that Kaff is taking over Mango Landin'.
> 
> If that's not news to be shared please tell me and I'll try and unforget it.



The owner was telling people she wanted out.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> The owner was telling people she wanted out.


Maybe she was willing Kaff to take them over. I've never really liked Mango that much, but it seems fairly popular.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Maybe she was willing Kaff to take them over. I've never really liked Mango that much, but it seems fairly popular.



I like the place, but the food was fairly disastrous when we went on Friday.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> The owner was telling people she wanted out.



Yup indeed, it was an unexpected windfall for her wasn't it? 

Not eaten there for a while, but the food used to be good - cheap and creative.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Yup indeed, it was an unexpected windfall for her wasn't it?
> 
> Not eaten there for a while, but the food used to be good - cheap and creative.



Does she own the freehold?

I guess so because my friend said she said she wanted to 'sell up'.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 6, 2013)

So those new speed bumps on Atlantic Road are going to cause a few accidents - noticed a new 20 mph sign too, whilst almost being run over by a boy racer driving on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2013)

Why start the post with 'so'?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 6, 2013)

so fucking what?



/that smiley is a bit racialist.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 6, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> So those new speed bumps on Atlantic Road are going to cause a few accidents - noticed a new 20 mph sign too, whilst almost being run over by a boy racer driving on the wrong side of the road.


would those would be the 'bike friendly' speed bumps..... the ones where some car drivers try to position their wheels so they go between the bumps rather than slow down ?


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 6, 2013)

They're not actually bumps, they're just painted as if they were. Trompe l'oeil bumps.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> So those new speed bumps on Atlantic Road are going to cause a few accidents - noticed a new 20 mph sign too, whilst almost being run over by a boy racer driving on the wrong side of the road.


They've got them on Valencia Place too. They look well ugly. I reckon Coldharbour Lane might be next, given the fucking dickheads who hurtle down the road.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Why start the post with 'so'?



Because my sister in law came back from Africa last night with duty free which I seem to have drunk and smoked. Because I got soaked on the way to work this morning and had to stop off and buy new socks and a towel. Because I've had a busy morning, and I'm feeling so-so. 

And yes, they're just painted, but I assumed that was just the start for someone to pile mini mounds around them. I've never seen other trompe l'oeil bumps as fortyplus describes them. I don't mind traffic calming measures, but these just seem to make you slalom around the road between the delivery trucks, potholes and cars.


----------



## Winot (Sep 6, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> They're not actually bumps, they're just painted as if they were. Trompe l'oeil bumps.


 
Ceci n'est pas une bumpe.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 6, 2013)

Set in Hackney, but may amuse:


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 6, 2013)

Not strictly Brixton but this here article appeared in my fb newsfeed
and now I'm wondering if we are being overrun by renegade ex-stasi agents

i


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 6, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Set in Hackney, but may amuse:




  gonna nick this...


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Exploding Cinema.
> 
> Just read their latest email and it's at the Canterbury in late Sept (the 27th).
> 
> Are they always round here, or is that a coincidence? I normally just delete their emails so I have forgotten who they are and what they do.



Anyone?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyone?


Experimental stuff, probably mostly student films, underground, dunno really but https://www.facebook.com/explodingcinema/info


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2013)

They're good sorts the Exploding Cinema. They've been going for years.


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Experimental stuff, probably mostly student films, underground, dunno really but https://www.facebook.com/explodingcinema/info



"It's TWENTY years since the Exploding Cinema was founded in a stone cold bunker at the back of a squatted sun tan oil factory in Brixton"

I see.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2013)

I suffered at the hands of the Albert -> Dogstar -> Queens Head axis of alcohol last night.


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2013)

Exploding Cinema put on a fantastic night at the Lido when it was squatted. 







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/07/...ell-lido-and-an-exploding-cinema-spectacular/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 6, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyone?


 
no, not always in brixton.  never been though.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2013)

Shortly after a rat is seen in KFC the Prince Albert hosts a different kind of vermin....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I suffered at the hands of the Albert -> Dogstar -> Queens Head axis of alcohol last night.



I am checking the cctv now


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2013)

The place to be tonight 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/...go-at-the-prince-albert-tonight-fri-6th-sept/


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am checking the cctv now


Look for an erratically moving landmass.


----------



## madolesance (Sep 6, 2013)

editor said:


> The place to be tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The last time we attended one of Peter's bingo nights we cleaned up winning pretty much every card. This will be so much fun. Cannot wait!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 7, 2013)

Tulse Hill market banner was up last night advertising it being on today.  After the rain stopped one stallsworth of crates appeared, no people.  It looks like it's been cancelled as 1h45m after advertised opening the crates have gone and the park lies empty. 

Related to this.  That bit is part of the common isn't it?  What is the precedent for commercial operations on it?  I've never seen anything on any of the stretch of green up BH in all my years here.


----------



## Living life7 (Sep 7, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Set in Hackney, but may amuse:



Coming to Brixton soon.


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 7, 2013)

Was walking down market row when a photographer with a huge camera was taking pictures of a bride and groom dressed in wedding attire walking down the middle of the path. Wasn't sure if it was for a posh bridal magazine or they were genuine newly weds.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 7, 2013)

madolesance said:


> The last time we attended one of Peter's bingo nights we cleaned up winning pretty much every card. This will be so much fun. Cannot wait!


Used to go to his Bingo nights at Mango. Hilarious. Not suited to serious bingo players, who were awfully put out by the often unfathomable chaos.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 7, 2013)

Wasn't sure where to post this, thought it might be less potentially bunfighty here than on one of the gentrification threads though! 

Today after lunch at the Lounge, the very nice waitress asked if I was "now going to enjoy having a bit of a browse around the area, see the sights". After my "yer what? " she asked "oh, you're not a tourist then", and seemed quite surprised when I replied I had lived here for 11 years!  According to her a _very_ large part of their clientele now are visitors to the area.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

I had the misfortune to meet some coked up posh Tory twat last night who first told me about how he got mugged on a visit here a few years back (and he actually seemed to be quite_ proud_ of the fact) and then told me about the expensive house he'd bought in Brixton.  He failed to understand my lack of total enthusiasm for what's happened in the Village and then attempted to tell me why squatting was 'bad for the area.' Our conversation didn't last long.


----------



## mxh (Sep 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I had the misfortune to meet some coked up posh Tory twat last night who first told me about how he got mugged on a visit here a few years back (and he actually seemed to be quite_ proud_ of the fact) and then told me about the expensive house he'd bought in Brixton.  He failed to understand my lack of total enthusiasm for what's happened in the Village and then attempted to tell me why squatting was 'bad for the area.' Our conversation didn't last long.


 
I recall another post about posh coked up twat you were chatting to. Do you go looking for them ?


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

mxh said:


> I recall another post about posh coked up twat you were chatting to. Do you go looking for them ?


Not at all, but more recently they tend to be attracted to some of the places I go to, and some feel the need to talk to me.

I'm generally a polite chatty fella, but the ratio of posh dickheads seems to be rising exponentially around Brixton and I'm really not that interested in house prices or Tory policies.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

Some PR company has been tweeting about how they got this review in the Telegraph.


----------



## Winot (Sep 7, 2013)

Matthew Norman is a dick. Gives restaurant reviewers a bad name.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

Winot said:


> Matthew Norman is a dick. Gives restaurant reviewers a bad name.


I've never heard of him, but then I don't read restaurant reviews very much.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 7, 2013)

editor said:


> I had the misfortune to meet some coked up posh Tory twat last night who first told me about how he got mugged on a visit here a few years back (and he actually seemed to be quite_ proud_ of the fact) and then told me about the expensive house he'd bought in Brixton.  He failed to understand my lack of total enthusiasm for what's happened in the Village and then attempted to tell me why squatting was 'bad for the area.' Our conversation didn't last long.


I've just remembered the story you told me last night. 

I had a moment last night at HDIF where I looked at the club in full swing, a nice mixture of our regulars and new faces who'd decided to give the club a try, and felt really sad that this wouldn't be in Brixton for much longer. There was one guy at the club last night who'd been studying in London for a year and was going home to Singapore and he was really emotional at the end of the night, going on about how we'd been a lifeline for him, and a friendly place in a strange city - and I think doing the night in Brixton has been a big part of building up that unpretentious, friendly, welcoming atmosphere. I've been kind of almost ignoring the fact that the Canterbury is going to go, like denial I guess, but it's starting to hit home to me now.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2013)

ianw said:


> I've just remembered the story you told me last night.


I'll post that one up later. 

Brixton is losing an awful lot of what it made it so wonderful and it's being replaced by the bland and the predictable.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 8, 2013)

editor said:


> I'll post that one up later.
> 
> Brixton is losing an awful lot of what it made it so wonderful and it's being replaced by the bland and the predictable.


I know, 4 pints at the Albert and I'm pissed and away on the 2302 to Orpington.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 8, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Tulse Hill market banner was up last night advertising it being on today.  After the rain stopped one stallsworth of crates appeared, no people.  It looks like it's been cancelled as 1h45m after advertised opening the crates have gone and the park lies empty.
> 
> Related to this.  That bit is part of the common isn't it?  What is the precedent for commercial operations on it?  I've never seen anything on any of the stretch of green up BH in all my years here.



It was open later quimmy, we went up at 3.30 and there were about 10 stalls


----------



## footballerslegs (Sep 8, 2013)

Off topic, but does anyone know of any Brixton/Stockwell pharamcies that will be open today (on a Sunday?) I really need to get a blue ventalin inhaler and apparently you can now buy them over the counter, rather than wheeze until the next doc appointment. Cheers.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 8, 2013)

footballerslegs said:


> Off topic, but does anyone know of any Brixton/Stockwell pharamcies that will be open today (on a Sunday?) I really need to get a blue ventalin inhaler and apparently you can now buy them over the counter, rather than wheeze until the next doc appointment. Cheers.


Westbury Chemists in Streatham are usually open on Sundays, I think.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2013)

footballerslegs said:
			
		

> Off topic, but does anyone know of any Brixton/Stockwell pharamcies that will be open today (on a Sunday?) I really need to get a blue ventalin inhaler and apparently you can now buy them over the counter, rather than wheeze until the next doc appointment. Cheers.



Boots? 

Also Baba Chemist on Tulse Hill I think is open Sunday?


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 8, 2013)

I feel really old..... was on a rare night out in Brixton last night and walked back down Coldharbour Lane around 12ish.

Couldn't believe the queue for Dogstar! When I used to go (just a mere 15 years ago...!) if there were more than 10 people in the queue, we'd roll our eyes and go somewhere else. There must have been a few hundred last night!!!

Makes me sort of glad I don't' have to do that any more (well I guess no one was twisting my arm back then, but YKWIM)

Felt much better after I got in and had a nice cup of tea and a sit down on the sofa


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Boots?
> 
> Also Baba Chemist on Tulse Hill I think is open Sunday?



Sorry, Baba Chemist is closed today


----------



## footballerslegs (Sep 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Sorry, Baba Chemist is closed today


 


Sirena said:


> Westbury Chemists in Streatham are usually open on Sundays, I think.


 
Chemist update: Boots was open though wouldn't give me the inhaler without 'proof' I usually have one (despite the wheeze!) and then said they didn't have any instock anyway. Just spoken to out of hours docs who's faxing a prescription to Boots Clapham High street. Bit of a palava, but considering it's my fault I didn't get a new one as soon as my old one ran out, I can't complain really.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 8, 2013)

footballerslegs said:


> I can't complain really.


 
That's the spirit!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 8, 2013)

London Underground radio show LIVE NOW from Brixton with me and special guest Marc Richardson

playing old school house, acid house and electronica...5pm-8pm

http://www.interface.n.nu


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 8, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> London Underground radio show LIVE NOW from Brixton with me and special guest Marc Richardson
> 
> playing old school house, acid house and electronica...5pm-8pm
> 
> http://www.interface.n.nu


And Marc Richardson on the decks now...tune in for some acid house action....the word is spreading....great listeners figures this week


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's one of the ugly speed bumpettes they've stuck on Valentia Place.


----------



## zenie (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Here's one of the ugly speed bumpettes they've stuck on Valentia Place.
> 
> View attachment 40223



Shame they didn't repair the road before doing it


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

zenie said:


> Shame they didn't repair the road before doing it


I wish they'd get rid of the shit tarmac altogether and strip it back to the original surface.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 9, 2013)

it's claahm, but read the second comment for lols

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/sep/07/restaurant-dairy-london


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2013)

Her child is fourteen


----------



## gabi (Sep 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it's claahm, but read the second comment for lols
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/sep/07/restaurant-dairy-london



thats fucking superb. and its actually true, not a wind-up, according to twitter.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 9, 2013)

footballerslegs said:


> I can't complain really.


Bit out of breath?


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

A Friday night out in Brixton - photos from the Albert, Canterbury Arms, Dogstar and 414 






















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/photos-a-friday-night-out-in-brixton/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> it's claahm, but read the second comment for lols
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/sep/07/restaurant-dairy-london





> .
> As the place got busier it became quite fun and lively, exchanging banter with fellow diners etc. But the busier it got the more the staff seemed to get annoyed with my child being there. Making an obvious fuss about navigating the high chair etc, and *refusing to keep an eye on him for only two minutes while we went outside for a cigarette between courses.
> *


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>


And some!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> And some!



Yeah, was going to put the breastfeeding comments up but those type of attitudes are quite widespread, but expecting staff to babysit whilst you go for a smoke....


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

So, that story I told ianw:

I was in a well known Brixton niterie on Thursday night when a group of what could be described as 'young professionals' turned up around midnight. Maybe eight people around the 20-26 mark, all well dressed and quick to splash the cash at the bar for a big round.

One of them - a rather posh, confident type - asked to see the manager to explain they had another person coming but they had no ID with them. The manager explains that due to the conditions of their licensing, this person can not come in unless they have ID.

Posh bloke refuses to accept this explanation and starts going on and on and on at the manager. Manager politely and firmly explains the situation: if he lets their friend in without ID, the club could lose their license, and in turn, a lot of the staff may lose their jobs.

Posh bloke offers a large wad of cash to 'sort it out.' Manager explains for about the sixth time, it's not about money, it's not about the age of the person, it's about their licensing.

At the same time I got talking to one of their party and ended up explaining the same thing multiple times to her. She equally failed to accept that they could not get their own way here. They had money after all!

Trying to be helpful, I suggested that they could all go to the nearby Atlantis Bar or the Queen's Head up the road where it's open late and there's no ID scheme. To which the girl responded, "isn't that in Chelsea?" (no, really!).

Eventually, the penny drops that their friend can't come in regardless of how much spending power and 'influence' they profess to have, so they decide to all storm out, leaving a collection of almost untouched drinks at the bar, with one woman emptying the near-full contents of a bottle of red wine on the floor as a protest.

Spoilt children, anyone?


----------



## ffsear (Sep 9, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> I feel really old..... was on a rare night out in Brixton last night and walked back down Coldharbour Lane around 12ish.
> 
> Couldn't believe the queue for Dogstar! When I used to go (just a mere 15 years ago...!) if there were more than 10 people in the queue, we'd roll our eyes and go somewhere else. There must have been a few hundred last night!!!
> 
> ...



Does amaze me what people put themselves through just to get into a place that's deemed to be fashionable.   Que for an hour,  no doubt followed by a 40 min wait at the bar.


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> So, that story I told ianw:
> 
> I was in a well known Brixton niterie on Thursday night when a group of what could be described as 'young professionals' turned up around midnight. Maybe eight people around the 20-26 mark, all well dressed and quick to splash the cash at the bar for a big round.
> 
> ...



*does wanker sign


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Does amaze me what people put themselves through just to get into a place that's deemed to be fashionable.   Que for an hour,  no doubt followed by a 40 min wait at the bar.


This was on Thursday when the place wasn't busy at all. And it couldn't have been fashionable because I was there 

But I get your point. On weekends, I'm always amazed by the queues.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 9, 2013)

ianw said:


> I've just remembered the story you told me last night.
> 
> I had a moment last night at HDIF where I looked at the club in full swing, a nice mixture of our regulars and new faces who'd decided to give the club a try, and felt really sad that this wouldn't be in Brixton for much longer. There was one guy at the club last night who'd been studying in London for a year and was going home to Singapore and he was really emotional at the end of the night, going on about how we'd been a lifeline for him, and a friendly place in a strange city - and I think doing the night in Brixton has been a big part of building up that unpretentious, friendly, welcoming atmosphere. I've been kind of almost ignoring the fact that the Canterbury is going to go, like denial I guess, but it's starting to hit home to me now.


is there a date on the closure yet?


----------



## clandestino (Sep 9, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> is there a date on the closure yet?



No, nothing yet. We're just keeping on keeping on.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 9, 2013)

Woken by a house alarm on a house on our street at about 5.30am today, bit tired now. What should I have done about it?


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 9, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Does amaze me what people put themselves through just to get into a place that's deemed to be fashionable.   Que for an hour,  no doubt followed by a 40 min wait at the bar.



So that must mean that when I went there it wasn't fashionable then!

Hurrah!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 9, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> Woken by a house alarm on a house on our street at about 5.30am today, bit tired now. What should I have done about it?


Try not to fall asleep when burgling someone's house 


But seriously....next time you rock home from the pub at 2am, just give them a little knock and ask them to be more considerate in future


----------



## teuchter (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


>





editor said:


> a group of what could be described as 'young professionals' turned up around midnight. Maybe eight people around the 20-26 mark,


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

teuchter said:


>


How about you just _spit out_ whatever sarcastic point it is you're trying to make here?

 It might make it easier for the few people who give a fuck about your endless condescending, sneering comments. Thanks.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> is there a date on the closure yet?


No. It hasn't been sold yet as far as I know. I heard that the current owners have had second thoughts about the price they were selling it for.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> How about you just _spit out_ whatever sarcastic point it is you're trying to make here?
> 
> It might make it easier for the few people who give a fuck about your endless condescending, sneering comments. Thanks.


erm - it's not like you don't have form. haven't you posted up your fair share sneering, sarcastic pictures over the last few months yourself? - there were a few of people dressed in a way you take exception too strolling about the village if memory serves.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> haven't you posted up your fair share sneering, sarcastic pictures over the last few months yourself? - there were a few of people dressed in a way you take exception too strolling about the village if memory serves.


Your memory appear appears to be riddled with bitterness, and your cross-thread point-scoring doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 9, 2013)

not bitter, just enjoy pointing out your rank hypocrisy. To be honest you'd have to forgive anyone for thinking you stuck those pics up earlier in an attempt to bolster your previous witterings about young folks cluttering up 'your' brixton. 

who would i be trying to score points with?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> No. It hasn't been sold yet as far as I know. I heard that the current owners have had second thoughts about the price they were selling it for.


good.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> not bitter, just enjoy pointing out your rank hypocrisy. To be honest you'd have to forgive anyone for thinking you stuck those pics up earlier in an attempt to bolster your previous witterings about young folks cluttering up 'your' brixton.


Please stop disrupting this thread with your bizarre lies, cross-thread beefs, gross misrepresentations and unprovoked personal attacks.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> good.


I still don't hold out much hope for the place being saved though. Sadly, there just doesn't seem much will amongst locals.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> Please stop disrupting this thread with your bizarre lies, cross-thread beefs, gross misrepresentations and unprovoked personal attacks.



personal attacks? what are you fucking on?

tho it seems perfectly acceptable for you to say nasty things about other posters.

You really are an odious little creep. now THATs a personal attack.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> You really are an odious little creep. now THATs a personal attack.


And that's a 24 hour ban.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> I still don't hold out much hope for the place being saved though. Sadly, there just doesn't seem much will amongst locals.


It seems that way - I reckon the football and the pre-academy crowd are the only things that keep them going. Personally, I've got at least two other things on the go re: community right to buy so I can't spare the time for this too 

It would easy enough to get the place listed I reckon - but as Tricky Skills said, you need the will & the numbers to get behind actually buying and running the pub as a community, and I'm not sure that exists. Having said that, it's a great location for a pub and I bet someone could make a go of it if they wanted to.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It would easy enough to get the place listed - but as Tricky Skills said, you need the will & the numbers to get behind actually buying and running the pub as a community, and I'm not sure that exists. Having said that, it's a great location for a pub and I bet someone could make a go of it if they wanted to.


It's a real shame because the interior of the pub is wonderful, but  perhaps because of its location and, err, management style, there really doesn't seem much of a groundswell to try and save the place. Or maybe it's just that their regulars aren't particularly empowered and web-savvy?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> It's a real shame because the interior of the pub is wonderful, but  perhaps because of its location and, err, management style, there really doesn't seem much of a groundswell to try and save the place. Or maybe it's just that their regulars aren't particularly empowered and web-savvy?


I think it's all of those things


----------



## Mrak (Sep 9, 2013)

A+ thread, this. Would read again.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Mrak said:


> A+ thread, this. Would read again.


----------



## Mrak (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 9, 2013)

A tiny mention for Brixton in a piece on the 'G' word in the Economist

http://www.economist.com/blogs/blighty/2013/09/mapping-gentrification



> .......At the moment, complaints about gentrification in London tends to be limited to carping about the silliness of hipster bars, or the cost of a burger in Brixton village. But if the future involves the redevelopment of London's long-protected social housing, then the politics of gentrification in London could eventually become quite tetchy.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 9, 2013)

Become?


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Become?


Because no one's been complaining about the mass evictions from long-standing squats or Lambeth's dismantling of short-let communities, have they?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 9, 2013)

"quite tetchy"


----------



## gabi (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmm. If I could get use of the banhammer every time someone had a shot at me.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

The Ritzy really are taking the piss asking £2.60 for a coffee with milk.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> The Ritzy really are taking the piss asking £2.60 for a coffee with milk.


Then don't go/don't buy their expensive coffee.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 9, 2013)

gabi said:


> Hmm. If I could get use of the banhammer every time someone had a shot at me.



Editor's prerogative...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> The Ritzy really are taking the piss asking £2.60 for a coffee with milk.



What is the going rate? I almost never have coffee apart from at home. 

I know the Ritzy is a nice spot but I really don't like it. Sitting watching a film (once you are in your seat) is fine but the rest of it irritates me, especially the food.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Then don't go/don't buy their expensive coffee.


I'd forgotten that they'd hiked the prices up, but I certainly won't be going back there again in a hurry for a coffee. And that's a bit of a shame because I always found the Ritzy cafe a good place to get some work done.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> What is the going rate? I almost never have coffee apart from at home.


Usually around £2.20-£2.50, tops and that's usually for a better coffee. For £2.60 I _demand_ some ludicrously ornate pattern on my froth!


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

So sad to see Foxtons getting their greedy mitts all over Rushcroft Road.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Rushcroft Road 2013


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> I'd forgotten that they'd hiked the prices up, but I certainly won't be going back there again in a hurry for a coffee. And that's a bit of a shame because I always found the Ritzy cafe a good place to get some work done.


It's certainly very expensive. From memory it's alright, but no great shakes (the coffee that is). I think I stopped going there shortly after the downstairs refurb.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I'd forgotten that they'd hiked the prices up, but I certainly won't be going back there again in a hurry for a coffee. And that's a bit of a shame because I always found the Ritzy cafe a good place to get some work done.



Really? I dont find that at all. Kaff is much better as are other places.


----------



## Winot (Sep 9, 2013)

I've always found the service in the Ritzy to be frustratingly slow, and the food so-so (apart from the short-lived Birdcage restaurant which was probably 15 years ahead of the gentrification curve).


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Really? I dont find that at all. Kaff is much better as are other places.


I _really_ like Kaff but I don't go there so much to work because I know the staff really well and so invariably end up spending the afternoon chatting with them instead of getting my work done!


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's certainly very expensive. From memory it's alright, but no great shakes (the coffee that is). I think I stopped going there shortly after the downstairs refurb.


The coffee is indeed no great shakes, but I find the generally lively atmosphere conducive to getting work done (in my case usually writing).


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> The coffee is indeed no great shakes, but I find the generally lively atmosphere conducive to getting work done (in my case usually writing).


I don't know the guys at Kaff so I did more often end up there or in the sadly departed Sitifis.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I don't know the guys at Kaff so I did more often end up there or in the sadly departed Sitifis.


There's some very nice people who work at Kaff.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> There's some very nice people who work at Kaff.


I'm sure that's partly why I've come back time after time. Not been there for a while now tho.


----------



## Mrak (Sep 9, 2013)

Glad I read again.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

Mrak said:


> Glad I read again.


FYI, there's a 'like' button underneath each post. Clicking that will save you the effort of having to continually post up your satisfaction with this thread.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 9, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's certainly very expensive. From memory it's alright, but no great shakes (the coffee that is). I think I stopped going there shortly after the downstairs refurb.



They have re opened the upstairs on weekends during the day.

They pull in a lot of money now they have the downstairs bar but I miss the upstairs one.


----------



## Mrak (Sep 9, 2013)

editor said:


> FYI, there's a 'like' button underneath each post. Clicking that will save you the effort of having to continually post up your satisfaction with this thread.



I know.


----------



## Rich_G76 (Sep 10, 2013)

Arrows on Atlantic road looking nice this morning in the sun


----------



## gabi (Sep 10, 2013)

Lovely pic


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 10, 2013)

Warning: there are some tossers filming a hidden camera prank show in the lido car park. Avoid the area. I was approached and asked if I was here for the dogging 

I think I would have found genuine doggers less offensive.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 10, 2013)

if i wasn't at work i'd go down there now with a baseball bat.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:
			
		

> if i wasn't at work i'd go down there now with a baseball bat.



I am off work but only have a rounders bat.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 10, 2013)

Well. That ban certainly afforded me a much needed opportunity to reflect upon and reconsider my poor behavior. Thank you Mister Editor sir! You're the best!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am off work but only have a rounders bat.



close enough.  hammer some nails into it for great justice.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 10, 2013)

Negril now doing delivery and order online!

http://negrilonline.co.uk/


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2013)

editor said:


> And that's a 24 hour ban.



Jesus wept.



Spoilt child, anyone?


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Spoilt children, anyone?



One rule for one, anyone?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am off work but only have a rounders bat.


off you go then.  try to take pics at the same time


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like some other shitty TV show is heading our way:





> @brixtonbuzz PLS RT?
> Do you have any clothes you want repaired, revived or revamped?
> C4&Dawn O’Porter want you!  E:workshop@rdftelevision.co


----------



## Kevs (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone know how much it is to swim at the Brixton Rec? Standard adult swim, no discount cards or concessions. I've never been, just tried to navigate the lambeth cc website, got redirected to signing up for a "better" card, a variety of sub menus and discounts were offered, the ability to book a place online, but no actual f-king prices.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

Kevs said:


> Anyone know how much it is to swim at the Brixton Rec? Standard adult swim, no discount cards or concessions. I've never been, just tried to navigate the lambeth cc website, got redirected to signing up for a "better" card, a variety of sub menus and discounts were offered, the ability to book a place online, but no actual f-king prices.


I just a took and suffered the same pain as you!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 10, 2013)

No more than £3. About £2.20 for members.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 10, 2013)

I heard them ask someone for £3.05 yesterday and thought what a stupid price point!


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 10, 2013)

That car park encounter was quite unpleasant really, in the same way and for the same reasons that being flashed at is - that someone else is getting their jollies at your expense and without your consent. I can only assume that whoever thought it up was a bloke, and hadn't read the sexual harassment thread if they thought this was a good idea. He said to me at the end "I'm not some creep, it's for a tv show". Er no, actually, you _are _a fucking creep (is what I should have said).

I had a rant to the woman on the desk at the lido and she said they had a permit from the council to film  Apparently there was someone in a really shit dog costume hiding round the corner, presumably for if someone said yes to the dogging invitation 

I wonder what kind of people they were targetting...


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Warning: there are some tossers filming a hidden camera prank show in the lido car park. Avoid the area. I was approached and asked if I was here for the dogging
> 
> I think I would have found genuine doggers less offensive.


I've just quoted this because I had no idea what you were on about. 

Yep, it sounds pathetic.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 10, 2013)

Pathetic, wanky, and if I'm typical of the people they were trying it on, with nasty misogynistic undertones.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Sep 10, 2013)

editor said:


> So, that story I told ianw:
> 
> I was in a well known Brixton niterie on Thursday night when a group of what could be described as 'young professionals' turned up around midnight. Maybe eight people around the 20-26 mark, all well dressed and quick to splash the cash at the bar for a big round.
> 
> ...



As a friend of mine put it succinctly many of today's overprotected kids will turn into full blown entitled solipsistic psychopaths. Seems we are half way there, especially like the bit with the dirty (red wine) protest…


----------



## teuchter (Sep 10, 2013)

I have never seen people in their twenties get arsey or behave irrationally when refused entry to venues whose business is to get young people drunk and create an air of exclusivity. Never in my years. This is certainly a new and worrisome phenomenon and this anecdote almost definitely proves that we have created a whole generation of monsters.

Furthermore we can conclude that this kind of behaviour is almost without exception only seen in the clearly defined "posh" and "young professional" categories of twenty-somethings.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Furthermore we can conclude that this kind of behaviour is almost without exception only seen in the clearly defined "posh" and "young professional" categories of twenty-somethings.


Who are you speaking for here with this "we can conclude..." statement?  

Sadly, you have singularly failed to comprehend that the reason for their refusal was precisely *nothing* to do with the venue 'creating an air of exclusivity'. It was because the person didn't have photo ID, a condition forced on the venue by the licensing authorities.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Sadly, you have singularly failed to comprehend that the reason for their refusal was precisely *nothing* to do with the venue 'creating an air of exclusivity'.



On the contrary, I understood quite clearly the reason you gave for their refusal. You have singularly failed to read my post carefully, as usual.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh, you two again.


----------



## footballerslegs (Sep 10, 2013)

Kevs said:


> Anyone know how much it is to swim at the Brixton Rec? Standard adult swim, no discount cards or concessions. I've never been, just tried to navigate the lambeth cc website, got redirected to signing up for a "better" card, a variety of sub menus and discounts were offered, the ability to book a place online, but no actual f-king prices.


 
They charge me £4.10 which is for Saturday/Sunday mornings.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 10, 2013)

It's £4.10 at all times afaik.  It's what it costs me during the day in the week.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 10, 2013)

Kevs said:


> Anyone know how much it is to swim at the Brixton Rec? Standard adult swim, no discount cards or concessions. I've never been, just tried to navigate the lambeth cc website, got redirected to signing up for a "better" card, a variety of sub menus and discounts were offered, the ability to book a place online, but no actual f-king prices.





http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...BEB26999/0/GLLLeisureCentrePrices20132014.pdf


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I have never seen people in their twenties get arsey or behave irrationally when refused entry to venues whose business is to get young people drunk and create an air of exclusivity. Never in my years. This is certainly a new and worrisome phenomenon and this anecdote almost definitely proves that we have created a whole generation of monsters.
> 
> Furthermore we can conclude that this kind of behaviour is almost without exception only seen in the clearly defined "posh" and "young professional" categories of twenty-somethings.



It's those confident types that are the worst.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 10, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's those confident types that are the worst.



Have long noticed at work that lack of self-doubt trumps ability.


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Have long noticed at work that lack of self-doubt trumps ability.



Slaughter them at birth.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 10, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Have long noticed at work that lack of self-doubt trumps ability.


Me too, but the crux of the story is not just confidence but the confidence that a bribe would be enough to make the proprietor risk his license and put his and his employees livelihoods at risk just so someone's chum could be admitted to the venue. Not only is this arrogant but it is quite insulting to the proprietor.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Me too, but the crux of the story is not just confidence but the confidence that a bribe would be enough to make the proprietor risk his license and put his and his employees livelihoods at risk just so someone's chum could be admitted to the venue. Not only is this arrogant but it is quite insulting to the proprietor.


The bit for me was the assumption that they had some sort of _right_ to circumvent the license requirements and get their friend in, and it was simply a matter of browbeating the manager by offering a bit of cash to sort out the problem.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 10, 2013)

editor said:


> The bit for me was the assumption that they had some sort of _right_ to circumvent the license requirements and get their friend in, and it was simply a matter of browbeating the manager by offering a bit of cash to sort out the problem.


Personally I think the ID thing is a bit intrusive but once the law says its in it's in and licensees have to toe the line. I suppose that's the price we pay so people with bags of cash can flash their wads with gay abandon whilst enjoying the vibrant after dark lifestyle and not have to worry about tea leafs.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Personally I think the ID thing is a bit intrusive but once the law says its in it's in and licensees have to toe the line. I suppose that's the price we pay so people with bags of cash can flash their wads with gay abandon whilst enjoying the vibrant after dark lifestyle without having to worry about tea leafs.


The door staff at the venues I know hate it because they end up getting it in the neck from stroppy customers refusing to accept this condition of entry.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 10, 2013)

editor said:


> The door staff at the venues I know hate it because they end up getting it in the neck from stroppy customers refusing to accept this condition of entry.


Well it's not a job I'd fancy much tbh, but look on the bright side if they hadnt had the ID scanner you'd probably have had to endure another tale of how groovy your new pals find our little corner of London


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2013)

Calm down chaps, the lad was just a bit pissed off his mate couldn't get in so tried it on a bit.

Mountain>>>> molehill.

The internet is great, isn't it.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 10, 2013)

POIDH


----------



## clandestino (Sep 10, 2013)

Onket said:


> Calm down chaps, the lad was just a bit pissed off his mate couldn't get in so tried it on a bit.
> 
> Mountain>>>> molehill.


I don't think there's anything that bad about trying it on. Emptying a bottle of wine on the floor in protest is another thing entirely. That's the bit of the story that shocks me. It's just so spiteful and nasty, almost like a class statement, because they know that some lowly serf will have to clear up their mess after they've gone.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 10, 2013)

I wish I'd been there. I'd have said all the things the staff wanted to say.


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2013)

ianw said:


> I don't think there's anything that bad about trying it on. Emptying a bottle of wine on the floor in protest is another thing entirely. That's the bit of the story that shocks me. It's just so spiteful and nasty, almost like a class statement, because they know that some lowly serf will have to clear up their mess after they've gone.



Agree.

I wonder if it was the confident one who did that.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I wish I'd been there. I'd have said all the things the staff wanted to say.


Oh, believe me, the staff would have said all those things and more - they're quite free to say what they like to arsehole customers and often do - but she emptied the bottle on the floor with her friends behind her so it wasn't immediately obvious what she'd done.

There definitely has been a fairly big upward shift in the amount of rude customers around Brixton in the last couple of years.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 11, 2013)

Kevs said:


> Anyone know how much it is to swim at the Brixton Rec? Standard adult swim, no discount cards or concessions. I've never been, just tried to navigate the lambeth cc website, got redirected to signing up for a "better" card, a variety of sub menus and discounts were offered, the ability to book a place online, but no actual f-king prices.


There's one discount if you live in borough, then further ones for pensioners, disabled people, carers, or on income related benefits.  On top of that there's an peak rate price and off peak (entry at 9am until entry at 5.30pm I think).  The very cheapest swim which an adult can get there (off peak and concessionary rate) is free.  All very byzantine, but IMHO well worth going down to sort out in person.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 11, 2013)

Where was this?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 11, 2013)

ianw said:


> I don't think there's anything that bad about trying it on. Emptying a bottle of wine on the floor in protest is another thing entirely. That's the bit of the story that shocks me. It's just so spiteful and nasty, almost like a class statement, because they know that some lowly serf will have to clear up their mess after they've gone.


I'm not saying there was nothing wrong about their behaviour as described by editor but I dunno if it's exactly "shocking". People do stupid stuff when they've been drinking. There's nothing new about that. It's part of the scenery if you run a pub/bar/club, and these places make their money out of people doing stupid stuff, like buying rounds of expensive drinks when they've already had enough and half of it ends up getting knocked over on the table or whatever anyway.

I also think that seeing it as a "class statement" might be reading a bit too much into things. It's making a lot of assumptions to presume that when the wine was being poured on the floor, the principle aim was to make a lowly serf clear it up. It was a protest (however unjustified) against the institution, surely, just like spraypainting onto Foxtons' windows or smashing the glass on a Tesco frontage is. Lowly serfs have to sort that stuff out too.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 11, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Where was this?


I'm guessing it was the Dogstar but I might be wrong.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Where was this?


I intentionally didn't name the place, but I'm sure it's not that hard to work out.


----------



## ffsear (Sep 11, 2013)

BOM


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 11, 2013)

The Reliance Arcade is a little gem of old Brixton. Cherish it while it lasts, folks.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 11, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> The Reliance Arcade is a little gem of old Brixton. Cherish it while it lasts, folks.


The seamstress lady is classic - I've rarely ever seen her not sitting at her sewing machine. There was a youngish guy there once, who sold a brilliant range of hats, all of which I was not cool enough to wear. I'm sure the CD man has been there many years.


----------



## mxh (Sep 11, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> The Reliance Arcade is a little gem of old Brixton. Cherish it while it lasts, folks.


 
Must be safe from Brixton Village, just not big enough.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 11, 2013)

sure they could squeeze a branch of all saints in there, so long as people queued politely.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 11, 2013)

The shoe repair man in there is great.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2013)

I wish they'd reopen the old arcade by the tube station. I miss that cafe and newsagents.


----------



## gabi (Sep 12, 2013)

editor said:


> I intentionally didn't name the place, but I'm sure it's not that hard to work out.


But you've named two places which could lose their own license if what you say is true


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

London Oktoberfest is in Kennington Park over the 19-22nd of September. Not sure if it looks ridiculously terrible, ludicrously great or both 

About £39 for the 'fest package' 


> *Seat reservation (together)
> *Snacks
> *2 x 1.5 pints of beer or 1 bottle of white/red wine (+£3 in the tent)
> *1 German Schnitzel with special Bavarian potato salad
> *Dessert Surprise (specially adapted to the Oktoberfest)



There is a Lederhosen and Dirndl shop/hire available  

The 'Muzik' looks a bit Ooompah Ooompah


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 12, 2013)

I think I'd head to the Jolly Gardeners on Black Prince Road if I wanted some German bier and food. 

Is it wrong to want a schnitzel for breakfast?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I think I'd head to the Jolly Gardeners on Black Prince Road if I wanted some German bier and food.



Never been before  odd opening hours for a pub? 

Monday12:00–2:00 pm, 6:00–9:00 pm
Tuesday12:00–2:00 pm, 6:00–9:00 pm
Wednesday12:00–2:00 pm, 6:00–9:00 pm
Thursday12:00–2:00 pm, 6:00–9:00 pm
Friday12:00–2:00 pm, 6:00–10:00 pm
Saturday12:00–10:00 pm
Sunday12:00–9:00 pm



Chilavert said:


> Is it wrong to want a schnitzel for breakfast?



NO


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2013)

Badgers seems a bit steep,  I'd expect a few more drinks for that price but I'd still be willing to give it a go if I still lived round here. I don't think they did it when I lived next to the park.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Badgers seems a bit steep,  I'd expect a few more drinks for that price but I'd still be willing to give it a go if I still lived round here. I don't think they did it when I lived next to the park.



I am speaking to the manager of a certain pub on the blag for trade tickets or something. Would not pay that much  you can get a decent amount of beer, food and music in Brixton without being in a tent


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm pretty certain they're the hours that the kitchen is open Badgers. 

I've certainly been there mid-afternoon for a pint in the past.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2013)

When I went to the real Oktoberfest a couple of years back there was an emergency response team that showed up within seconds of anyone falling off their seat/table. Will a similar service be provided here?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> When I went to the real Oktoberfest a couple of years back there was an emergency response team that showed up within seconds of anyone falling off their seat/table. Will a similar service be provided here?



No  during these times of austerity anyone falling off their seat/table will simply be thrown on the ground at the back of the tent.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 12, 2013)

There is a german pub on Southwark street as well. The currywurst was average though when I went.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> London Oktoberfest is in Kennington Park over the 19-22nd of September. Not sure if it looks ridiculously terrible, ludicrously great or both


I was waiting for a bus up to new cross from outside kennington park last time this was on and there were casualties everywhere, very messy !


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No  during these times of austerity anyone falling off their seat/table will simply be thrown on the ground at the back of the tent.


By whom?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> By whom?



Big Klaus


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> Slaughter them at birth.



with axes and fire.  it's the only way.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2013)

The reggae night at the Queens is a thing of true wonder.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

Going in the post office shortly. More news to follow...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

4 people in the queue and 4 cashiers working  

What has happened?


----------



## ffsear (Sep 12, 2013)

People are at work


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

ffsear said:
			
		

> People are at work



No. It is more sinister than that. Now in the tube station. One person queuing and two cashiers open 

#dayaftertomorrow


----------



## TruXta (Sep 12, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I think I'd head to the Jolly Gardeners on Black Prince Road if I wanted some German bier and food.
> 
> Is it wrong to want a schnitzel for breakfast?


Zeitgeist was decent, up by Vauxhall - dunno if it's still trading.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Zeitgeist was decent, up by Vauxhall - dunno if it's still trading.



Same place?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Same place?


So it is!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 12, 2013)

Horrible crack dealer outside Iceland last night. Once the fucked up girl had handed her money over, he threw her rock into the heavy moving traffic so she was scrambling round on her hands and knees in moving traffic trying to find it. He was standing there laughing at her. What a C**T.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> Horrible crack dealer outside Iceland last night. Once the fucked up girl had handed her money over, he threw her rock into the heavy moving traffic so she was scrambling round on her hands and knees in moving traffic trying to find it. He was standing there laughing at her. What a C**T.


Is he there regularly?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Is he there regularly?



I've seen him before. Tall slightly balding black guy with a very distinctive red water bottle strapped round his waist. I mainly noticed because I followed the girl out of the tube station so it happened right in front of me.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 12, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> Horrible crack dealer outside Iceland last night. Once the fucked up girl had handed her money over, he threw her rock into the heavy moving traffic so she was scrambling round on her hands and knees in moving traffic trying to find it. He was standing there laughing at her. What a C**T.



yuk.  what a shithead.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 12, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I think I'd head to the Jolly Gardeners on Black Prince Road if I wanted some German bier and food.
> 
> Is it wrong to want a schnitzel for breakfast?


 


TruXta said:


> Zeitgeist was decent, up by Vauxhall - dunno if it's still trading.


 
We go to Zeitgeist/Jolly Garderners often, mainly to watch St Pauli matches. German food and beer there is delicious.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> I've seen him before. Tall slightly balding black guy with a very distinctive red water bottle strapped round his waist. I mainly noticed because I followed the girl out of the tube station so it happened right in front of me.


I am tempted to suggest he would benefit from having his photo posted on here.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 12, 2013)

For what its worth I've reported it to the police. Its bad enough he's there on the street selling crack, but directly putting her and members of the public at risk whilst laughing at it is horrible


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Never been before  odd opening hours for a pub?
> 
> Monday12:00–2:00 pm, 6:00–9:00 pm
> Tuesday12:00–2:00 pm, 6:00–9:00 pm
> ...


Some of us are old enough to remember when the oddest thing about those hours would be the Sunday afternoon opening.  Personally, I still think pubs ought to close in the afternoon.  I did a stint running a pub back in the day and the working hours were from arrival of the drays to staff afters, and those few hours in the afternoon were essential nap time.


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2013)

Afternoon lock-in time.


----------



## peterkro (Sep 12, 2013)

The Holy hour.


----------



## Manter (Sep 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> London Oktoberfest is in Kennington Park over the 19-22nd of September. Not sure if it looks ridiculously terrible, ludicrously great or both
> 
> About £39 for the 'fest package'
> 
> ...


Northerner went with German mate last year. German not impressed- not great atmosphere, not great beer or food, expensive, lots of twits in suits getting hammered as fast as possible.. Said it was like a beer festival set up by someone who had heard about them but never been to one. (And this is a German with a sense of humour who would have seen kitsch/naff value if there were any to be had)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2013)

Manter said:
			
		

> Northerner went with German mate last year. German not impressed- not great atmosphere, not great beer or food, expensive, lots of twits in suits getting hammered as fast as possible.. Said it was like a beer festival set up by someone who had heard about them but never been to one. (And this is a German with a sense of humour who would have seen kitsch/naff value if there were any to be had)



Oh well  it does look like that from the website. Waiting to hear if I can get freebie tickets but doubtful.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 13, 2013)

Just been in the Old Post Office Bakery on Landor Road for my regular fix and discovered a few of the guys in there are Dulwich Hamlet fans


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Just been in the Old Post Office Bakery on Landor Road for my regular fix and discovered a few of the guys in there are Dulwich Hamlet fans



At this rate it won't be long until a Syrian billionaire buys Dulwich Hamlet, relocates the stadium to Clapham, gets Starbucks to sponsor the kit and buys Andy Carroll for £70m


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 13, 2013)

I've made a couple of visits to the Craft Beer Bar this week; Monday it felt cold and soulless, last night the atmosphere was great! Good music, busy and the sun streaming in through the windows...

I did manage to buy a pint that cost £5.50, but felt better about that when the guy at the bar next to me brought two pints of porter for £15.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 13, 2013)

Old Post Office Bakery are still on Mrs PF's shitlist for blanking her at the white folks sunday market nearly two years ago. Harsh.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Old Post Office Bakery are still on Mrs PF's shitlist for blanking her at the white folks sunday market nearly two years ago. Harsh.


Always found them to be thoroughly decent people. 

I'm not sure if the people who work on the Sunday stall are actually part of the usual bakery staff. Maybe they simply didn't see Mrs PF?


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Always found them to be thoroughly decent people.
> 
> I'm not sure if the people who work on the Sunday stall are actually part of the usual bakery staff. Maybe they simply didn't see Mrs PF?


I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I've made a couple of visits to the Craft Beer Bar this week; Monday it felt cold and soulless, last night the atmosphere was great! Good music, busy and the sun streaming in through the windows...
> 
> I did manage to buy a pint that cost £5.50, but felt better about that when the guy at the bar next to me brought two pints of porter for £15.


I imagine it might be better in the daytimes, but it's definitely not my kind of place for an evening drink. Those beer rices are ridiculous.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 13, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Always found them to be thoroughly decent people.
> 
> I'm not sure if the people who work on the Sunday stall are actually part of the usual bakery staff. Maybe they simply didn't see Mrs PF?


Legend has it they served two other people before they got to her despite her being there before them. We can also never return to the vegan cupcake joint, the grocers next door to the south american butchers and the chinese dumpling place. Tough crowd.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> joint


yellow card


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 13, 2013)

screw you, i'm a forrin. it's a pass.


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Northerner went with German mate last year. German not impressed- not great atmosphere, not great beer or food, expensive, lots of twits in suits getting hammered as fast as possible.. Said it was like a beer festival set up by someone who had heard about them but never been to one. (And this is a German with a sense of humour who would have seen kitsch/naff value if there were any to be had)



Did anyone geniunely expect anything different?! 

This review doesn't put me off from going as it is exactly what I'd expect and I would rip the piss accordingly. Too expensive though. Maybe that's to keep the piss-takers out.


----------



## Manter (Sep 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> Did anyone geniunely expect anything different?!
> 
> This review doesn't put me off from going as it is exactly what I'd expect and I would rip the piss accordingly. Too expensive though. Maybe that's to keep the piss-takers out.


I think they were hoping for the so-bad-its-good option, but concluded it was just expensive...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Legend has it they served two other people before they got to her despite her being there before them. We can also never return to the vegan cupcake joint, the grocers next door to the south american butchers and the chinese dumpling place. Tough crowd.


 
heh, i'm glad i'm not the only one who boycotts places based on perceived slights.


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> so-bad-its-good



No such thing.


----------



## Manter (Sep 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> No such thing.


You take that back! Half my musical tastes are justified on that basis


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> You take that back! Half my musical tastes are justified on that basis



I geniunely don't beleive there is such a thing. You can enjoy something that is shit, but it doesn't make it good. And if you think something is good, then it can't really be shit.

Etc.


----------



## Mrak (Sep 13, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> screw you, i'm a forrin. it's a pass.


Wait, does that mean you weren't even born in Brixton? For shame...


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> You take that back! Half my musical tastes are justified on that basis





Onket said:


> I geniunely don't beleive there is such a thing. You can enjoy something that is shit, but it doesn't make it good. And if you think something is good, then it can't really be shit.
> 
> Etc.



Apologies. Didn't mean to get serious.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 13, 2013)

/grits teeth and smiles nervously

sht up mnnnnn, 'll gt bnd agn if thy fnd out!


----------



## aussw9 (Sep 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Northerner went with German mate last year. German not impressed- not great atmosphere, not great beer or food, expensive, lots of twits in suits getting hammered as fast as possible.. Said it was like a beer festival set up by someone who had heard about them but never been to one. (And this is a German with a sense of humour who would have seen kitsch/naff value if there were any to be had)



That's a very accurate description. Went last year, full of knobs.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2013)

A short selection of photos around Brixton/Loughborough Junc:












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/...ulwich-wigs-park-and-an-abandoned-teddy-bear/


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2013)

aussw9 said:


> Went last year





aussw9 said:


> full of knobs


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2013)

editor said:


> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/...ulwich-wigs-park-and-an-abandoned-teddy-bear/





editor said:


> I liked the graffiti that was on this site in April 2013.




Well, it wasn't inside a pub's toilet.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 13, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I've made a couple of visits to the Craft Beer Bar this week; Monday it felt cold and soulless, last night the atmosphere was great! Good music, busy and the sun streaming in through the windows...
> 
> I did manage to buy a pint that cost £5.50, but felt better about that when the guy at the bar next to me brought two pints of porter for £15.



Don't forget that the price is linked to alcohol content.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Don't forget that the price is linked to alcohol content.







£1.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 13, 2013)

I don't think they sell that.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Don't forget that the price is linked to alcohol content.


I saw the sign listing the pump beer prices, ordered a pint and had my £4.50 ready and was then quoted £5.50. I subsequently realised I'd ordered a draught beer and the pricing scheme doesn't apply to those.

Me


----------



## Manter (Sep 13, 2013)

I know  we all know that cross-hatchy logo graffiti is a band launch (don't we?) but just read this and thought it was interesting
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat...lism_or_both_relektor_ads_are_a_nuisance.html

(please can no one mention pub toilets? I wanted to share something interesting not restart a war...)


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> I know  we all know that cross-hatchy logo graffiti is a band launch (don't we?) but just read this and thought it was interesting
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat...lism_or_both_relektor_ads_are_a_nuisance.html
> 
> (please can no one mention pub toilets? I wanted to share something interesting not restart a war...)



post #334, sorry.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 13, 2013)

There was a horrible accident at Tulse Hill on the Westbound bit of the one-way system on the S Circular. Just downhill from where that car went into a house earlier this year. Motorbike and mini-cab van. Very sad result for the motorcyclist .

The cause of widespread traffic problems this morning - the whole Tulse HIll junction was shut off and the S Circular E bound from Streatham Hill.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm on my holibobs and reading that new detective thriller by JK Rowling she wrote under a pseudonym. Her hero has a meeting in the Phoenix, and she's obviously been there!


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 13, 2013)

Babyliss beard trimmers are one third off at Argos until Sept 24th. I got one for £16.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 13, 2013)

is that lady beard or man beard....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 13, 2013)

Argos workfare scum


----------



## teuchter (Sep 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> Well, it wasn't inside a pub's toilet.


I heard rumours that the local community was scathing about it, though.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 13, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> is that lady beard or man beard....


Both. It works in the shower too.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2013)

Bloomin' wet out there tonight.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 13, 2013)

maybe you need a babyliss beard trimmer then....


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 13, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> There was a horrible accident at Tulse Hill on the Westbound bit of the one-way system on the S Circular. Just downhill from where that car went into a house earlier this year. Motorbike and mini-cab van. Very sad result for the motorcyclist .
> 
> The cause of widespread traffic problems this morning - the whole Tulse HIll junction was shut off and the S Circular E bound from Streatham Hill.



Yes.. chaos today all day... just a week or so ago a cyclist was killed a little further east...  hate that bit of road.

eta.. actually I hate the South Circular in general.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 13, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes.. chaos today all day... just a week or so ago a cyclist was killed a little further east...  hate that bit of road.
> 
> eta.. actually I hate the South Circular in general.



Twisted my ankle running beside it last week and, unable to move, had to be given a lift home by a good samaritan.


----------



## T & P (Sep 13, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> There was a horrible accident at Tulse Hill on the Westbound bit of the one-way system on the S Circular. Just downhill from where that car went into a house earlier this year. Motorbike and mini-cab van. Very sad result for the motorcyclist .
> 
> The cause of widespread traffic problems this morning - the whole Tulse HIll junction was shut off and the S Circular E bound from Streatham Hill.


Shit, was wondering what it was... Sad to hear.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 14, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes.. chaos today all day... just a week or so ago a cyclist was killed a little further east...  hate that bit of road.
> 
> eta.. actually I hate the South Circular in general.


 
Valerie Shawcross tried to get the Tules Hill Gyratory investigated last year as part of Road Safety Week - no idea if anything came of it.
http://www.valshawcross.com/news/ne...se-hill-gyratory-during-road-safety-week.html
When free of traffic jams the stretches of S Circular either side of Tulse Hill are like racetracks.
When the new City Heights Academey opens on Christchurch Rd next year there will be a secondary school full of teens on bikes and crossing the road on foot...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2013)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Valerie Shawcross tried to get the Tules Hill Gyratory investigated last year as part of Road Safety Week - no idea if anything came of it.
> http://www.valshawcross.com/news/ne...se-hill-gyratory-during-road-safety-week.html
> When free of traffic jams the stretches of S Circular either side of Tulse Hill are like racetracks.
> When the new City Heights Academey opens on Christchurch Rd next year there will be a secondary school full of teens on bikes and crossing the road on foot...



I did see that it was her (I think) who was wanting to get rid of the gyratory and turn it back into a normal junction - which I think the LCC have also been calling for across a number of gyratory systems.  I take both my children in a bike trailer across the gyratory regularly for nursery.  Apart from the bus/bike only lane bit going Northbound, I actually use the pavement (very respectfully and so far people have been very understanding).  City Heights will obviously exacerbate the issues but already the Fenstanton children on their scooters etc have quite a lot to contend with.  Not to mention Elmgreen secondary and the other primaries in that area.  Gaijinboy and I also cycle around it regularly.  It was one of my main concerns actually about moving to "the wrong side" of the gyratory.  I do wish something could change about it - I just don't know what that would be.  In the last few years there have been quite a few deaths there.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 14, 2013)

In another sign of creeping gentrification, a halved lime was bobbing around the Rec pool this morning.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 14, 2013)

Look at this, Soner is chuffed to bits! http://swlondoner.co.uk/content/140...ter-his-cafe-features-jk-rowlings-crime-novel


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 14, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> maybe you need a babyliss beard trimmer then....


Now there's a thought...my new toy is cordless too...I could offer a public beard trimming service in the rain. How much could I charge?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Look at this, Soner is chuffed to bits! http://swlondoner.co.uk/content/140...ter-his-cafe-features-jk-rowlings-crime-novel



She does make kit sound lovely: 
"A tiny brown-painted, shed-like place where you could eat large and delicious cooked breakfasts, with eggs and bacon piled high,* and mugs of tea the colour of teak,”*


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 14, 2013)

leanderman said:


> In another sign of creeping gentrification, a halved lime was bobbing around the Rec pool this morning.



 A lime!  I found 5p on the bottom of the pool of Downham Leisure Centre yesterday.  Not as exciting but I feel like we could start a collection of swimming pool paraphenalia..


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think many Dogstar regulars expected to be blasted by a Rage Against The Machine tribute band playing the main room last night.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2013)

You seem to be spending a lot of time in the Dogstar at the moment Editor.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2013)

teuchter said:
			
		

> You seem to be spending a lot of time in the Dogstar at the moment Editor.



He is there now.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> He is there now.


No, I'm not!


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2013)

teuchter said:


> You seem to be spending a lot of time in the Dogstar at the moment Editor.


I was invited in to take a look at the band. So I did.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 14, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> No, I'm not!



Are we supposed to take you at your word?  

The Albert was great last night btw


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 15, 2013)

Can anyone else hear that very loud drumming in central Brixton?


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

Brixton Market 1972 by Armet Francis


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Can anyone else hear that very loud drumming in central Brixton?



It was on Pope's Road outside the entrance to Brixton Village... there was lots of filming going on there too.  Chaos.

Just round the corner I took this photo - it made me chuckle...


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 15, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> It was on Pope's Road outside the entrance to Brixton Village... there was lots of filming going on there too.  Chaos.
> 
> Just round the corner I took this photo - it made me chuckle...



I think they were filming "London Fields" - the Martin Amis novel.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 15, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think they were filming "London Fields" - the Martin Amis novel.



Wonder whether it will be in period (1989)?


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> It was on Pope's Road outside the entrance to Brixton Village... there was lots of filming going on there too.  Chaos.
> 
> Just round the corner I took this photo - it made me chuckle...



There's a couple of those around:





http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/08/...me-stickers-and-a-friendly-cat-photo-feature/


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 15, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 40537
> 
> Brixton Market 1972 by Armet Francis



FLY


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2013)

editor said:


> I was invited in to take a look at the band. So I did.



Can someone please ask him if they were any good?


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> She does make kit sound lovely:
> "A tiny brown-painted, shed-like place where you could eat large and delicious cooked breakfasts, with eggs and bacon piled high,* and mugs of tea the colour of teak,”*



It is lovely, tbf. Although that's not a word I'd normally use. Urgh.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 16, 2013)

Onket said:


> Can someone please ask him if they were any good?


fuck you, i won't do what you tell me.

/the actual band is awful enough.


----------



## gabi (Sep 16, 2013)

Besides boasting one of the finest guitar players of modern times I would agree with you


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 16, 2013)

Saw that Chix & Buck is now open. 

On my way to Atlantic Wines on Friday night I saw a young couple sitting in the window with a glass of wine. They looked absolutely miserable. 

Negril online however is a thing of wonder. I'm not sure my belt is going to last.


----------



## happyshopper (Sep 16, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Saw that Chix & Buck is now open.



They use the word "vibrant" twice on their homepage.

We're all doomed.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> They use the word "vibrant" twice on their homepage.
> 
> We're all doomed.


That's because they're _double_ vibrant. That lays down the gauntlet for the next posh shop to come along, so they're going to have to be triple vibrant to make any kind of impact.


----------



## simonSW2 (Sep 16, 2013)

110% Vibrant.


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> fuck you, i won't do what you tell me.
> 
> /the actual band is awful enough.



I loved them when I was a teen in the early nineties. I even travelled to that London in 1993 to see them at the Brixton Academy. 20 years ago. Jesus wept.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 16, 2013)

my dad sat next to cliff richard on a plane once.

truFAX.


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> my dad sat next to cliff richard on a plane once.
> 
> truFAX.



Please keep it at least vaguely related to the thread title FFS.   :etc:


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 16, 2013)

It might have been a plane to Brixton? Either of the Brixtons.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## pissflaps (Sep 16, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> It might have been a plane to Brixton? Either of the Brixtons.


to be fair - it was to johannesburg. in which there is a Brixton...

BEST BRIXTON!


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## trabuquera (Sep 16, 2013)

doesn't sound v humble to me, more like humblebragging. And anyone knows you can't fit a humblebrag into a pie, only a vast puff pastry dome will contain such a lot of hot air.


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2013)

You've lost me, sorry.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

Onket


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 16, 2013)

"Onket" is "Tekno" spelled backwards.

coincidence? or something more sinister...


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> "Onket" is "Tekno" spelled backwards.
> 
> coincidence? or something more sinister...



Are those the only two options?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

His name is Orinoco Neil Karl Eustuce Tabbingthon


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 16, 2013)

what a shit name. your parents sound like right cunts.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 16, 2013)

And an 'Onket' is like the 'onk on a car horn, only a bit smaller. It's the noise he makes when he's had too much beer.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 16, 2013)

look at that fucked up guy, must be onket


----------



## critical1 (Sep 16, 2013)

UN-COOPERATIVE LAMBETH

Hi All trying to get a few answers here. 

*DO YOU FIND YOUR LOCAL CO-OP COUNCILOUR SUPPORTING YOUR WISHES OR ARE THE BLATANTLY/PASSIVELY IGNORING YOU??*?  *PLEASE COMMENT*

As far as I am aware Co-Op Lambeth Councillors

Are DEMOCRATICALLY ELECTED...

by the CONSTITUENTS of the WARD THEY are REPRESENTING

COUNCILLORS are supposed to REPRESENT THEIR CONSTITUENTS (supposedly by listening and acting to the constituents wishes/behalf on issues that affect them)

COUNCILLORS are part of the CO-OPERATIVE LAMBETH Council

C0-OPERATIVE IMPLIES that COUNCILLORS WILL TAKE ON THE WISHES OF THEIR CONSTITUENTS.

Co-Op COUNCILLORS are no more QUALIFIED to represent the community than any other member of the PUBLIC who places themselves for PUBLIC OFFICE (they have no special certificate or qualification for this position apart from a believed concept that they want and desire to serve the community they represent)

As a Co-Op Lambeth is owned by the people, Are the duly elected Co-Op representatives representing??

So where is the support Loughborough Estate expects from our Local Co-Op Councillors,
Why so SILENT, who do you/they represent??

Critical1


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> look at that fucked up guy, must be onket



4 years too late.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2013)

I love this Facebook status update posted up by the band's drummer:


*minor typo corrected


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2013)

editor said:


> I love this Facebook status update posted up the band's drummer:
> View attachment 40607


How exactly did they post it up the band's drummer?


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

Forgot my headphones today so spose it's as good a time as any to get some new ones.  quimcunx told me a long time ago that everyone on my train hates me because I've not got the right headphones so suggestions welcome of where I can get some new ones.  Argos or T K Maxx presumably.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> Forgot my headphones today so spose it's as good a time as any to get some new ones.  quimcunx told me a long time ago that everyone on my train hates me because I've not got the right headphones so suggestions welcome of where I can get some new ones.  Argos or T K Maxx presumably.


TK Maxx - the cheapest earbuds they've currently got (in Brixton) are about £5 but they include 3 sizes of the insert things.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> Forgot my headphones today so spose it's as good a time as any to get some new ones.  quimcunx told me a long time ago that everyone on my train hates me because I've not got the right headphones so suggestions welcome of where I can get some new ones.  Argos or T K Maxx presumably.



SkullCandy.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Brows...ones|33012895/r_001/8|Brands|Skullcandy|1.htm


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 17, 2013)

critical1 said:


> UN-COOPERATIVE LAMBETH
> 
> Hi All trying to get a few answers here, do you find your local C0-OP Councilour supporting your wishes or are they blatantly/passively  ignoring you??? *PLEASE COMMENT*


I think you need more capitals, it gets their attention.


----------



## critical1 (Sep 17, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I think you need more capitals, it gets their attention.


*DONE*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2013)

*HELLO*


----------



## Nedrop (Sep 17, 2013)

You don't use white apple earbuds do you? Not only do they sound like shit they also result in all those around you being disturbed by your music.

Can't go wrong with some sennheiser cx300s, always done the trick for me and cheaper than Shures, though soundmagic have some decent in-ears at the moment too for a good price.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2013)

Try the Grado GR10s


----------



## Dan U (Sep 17, 2013)

Get some massive closed cup ones and be really cool. Nothing says twat like listening to music from your phone through a pair of Sennheiser HD25s on the bus. 

They are cracking headphones btw but not for the bus.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

teuchter said:


> How exactly did they post it up the band's drummer?


_By_ the band's drummer.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Get some massive closed cup ones and be really cool. Nothing says twat like listening to music from your phone through a pair of Sennheiser HD25s on the bus.
> 
> They are cracking headphones btw but not for the bus.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 17, 2013)

What's worse is people think they sound good.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 17, 2013)

toptip! show the world how much you hate music by wearing a pair of beats headphones in public.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> You don't use white apple earbuds do you? Not only do they sound like shit they also result in all those around you being disturbed by your music.
> 
> Can't go wrong with some sennheiser cx300s, always done the trick for me and cheaper than Shures, though soundmagic have some decent in-ears at the moment too for a good price.




I bought some in the ear ones from TK Maxx. They are good for me but there is definitely some leakage.

Thought this might be a good time to get some over the head ones but the last pair I bought were gash and as a rule they aint cheap.


----------



## aussw9 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> You don't use white apple earbuds do you? Not only do they sound like shit they also result in all those around you being disturbed by your music.
> 
> Can't go wrong with some sennheiser cx300s, always done the trick for me and cheaper than Shures, though soundmagic have some decent in-ears at the moment too for a good price.



Excellent advice!

Apples buds allow those around you to hear your music better than you can


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 17, 2013)

i fucking love TK Maxx.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> Forgot my headphones today so spose it's as good a time as any to get some new ones.  quimcunx told me a long time ago that everyone on my train hates me because I've not got the right headphones so suggestions welcome of where I can get some new ones.  Argos or T K Maxx presumably.



I use sennheiser but any soft cushiony rubber ear buds will probably be fine.   The people on the train who hate you are wrong to do so.  They should hate the manufacturers who make goods that are not fit for purpose and the trading standards or other regulatory body who let them.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't think anyone on the train hates me, tbf.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 17, 2013)

Sennheiser over-ear ones have a control button to work with a mobile phone.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> I don't think anyone on the train hates me, tbf.


I have hated many a fellow traveller for this reason tbf.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

In case anyone's missed it,


teuchter said:


> I have hated many a fellow traveller for this reason tbf.


----------



## Manter (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm with Teuchter. Long train or plane journey where someone gets beats or standard white apple headphones out of their bags? I feel instant, intense loathing, and a sinking feeling I am going to be listening to tinny Celine Dion for the next 3 hours.

Those apple headphones should be binned with the packaging.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 17, 2013)

earphones shmearphones. i enjoy getting on public transport and playing my music through the tinny speaker in my smartphone. My taste in music is awesome and you people are frankly very fortunate indeed to be privy to it.


----------



## Manter (Sep 17, 2013)

(and we're all too scared of you to say anything to your face.... )


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 17, 2013)

Basic bud earphones deafen you by letting in so much background noise that you turn the volume up to damaging levels. (According to audiologists.) The safest thing is over-ear headphones or the custom-moulded earphones which fill the bowl of the ear and put the speaker down your ear canal.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2013)

Manter said:


> I'm with Teuchter. Long train or plane journey where someone gets beats or standard white apple headphones out of their bags? I feel instant, intense loathing, and a sinking feeling I am going to be listening to tinny Celine Dion for the next 3 hours.
> 
> Those apple headphones should be binned with the packaging.



But they shouldn't be binned with the packaging. They should be fit for purpose. We should have a campaign to have them banned.  The last time I suggested this everyone still seemed determined to blame the people bought them in good faith that they would, you know, do what they are meant to do, rather than the manufacturers.


----------



## Manter (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah, good point


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

I forgot to go to Argos or T K Maxx and now it's raining. Suggestions please people. This is what this thread is for FFS.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

editor said:


> In case anyone's missed it,



Glass houses.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> I forgot to go to Argos or T K Maxx and now it's raining. Suggestions please people. This is what this thread is for FFS.



99p shop normally has some.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 17, 2013)

It looks like Waitrose really is coming (from Time Out this week).


----------



## Crispy (Sep 17, 2013)

The final prophecy is fulfilled. The seals are broken. Trumpets ring out. It is the end times.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

'Opportunities for regeneration'


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> 99p shop normally has some.



Thanks, but this is no nearer to me than that TK Maxx or Argos. It's raining.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2013)

steal someone else's.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 17, 2013)

go to tk maxx, buy eargoggles and a brolly.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Try the Grado GR10s



Where can I get them in Brixton?


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

I wonder what independent store will vanish to make way for Waitrose?


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It looks like Waitrose really is coming (from Time Out this week). View attachment 40629


Regeneration sounds much nicer than vibrant. I love Waitrose. 

Edit: The corner of Acre Lane and King's Avenue is the only vacant spot that springs to mind. Failing that, aren't the co-operative council looking to sell of some of their buildings on lower Brixton Hill? Not that the latter would happen any time soon.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5051865.htm 

RRP £70

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9384648.htm

RRP £10

But why? The more expensive ones are out of stock anyway so it's a fairly pointless question.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5051889.htm

Or these?!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5051865.htm
> 
> RRP £70
> 
> ...



I have the £10 SkullCandy and i really like them.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

For the record, there's several long threads in the tech forum about headphones:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/decent-headphones-not-too-expensive-up-to-£50.298897/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/sennheiser-headphones-up-to-£200.298894/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/reference-headphones.305223/
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/recommend-me-some-good-in-ear-earphones-for-iphone.294946/


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

News of the new Waitrose store for Brixton has not been well received on Twitter so far:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 17, 2013)

If it's a choice between JF Grocers and Waitrose i'm backing Waitrose.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> 'Opportunities for regeneration'



Yeah.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

editor said:


> For the record, there's several long threads in the tech forum about headphones:
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/decent-headphones-not-too-expensive-up-to-£50.298897/
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/sennheiser-headphones-up-to-£200.298894/
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/reference-headphones.305223/
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/recommend-me-some-good-in-ear-earphones-for-iphone.294946/



There's at least one other thread about supermarkets in Brixton. Your point, Mr Grumpy?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, the new Streatham Ice Rink is racing towards completion, so the Station Road site will be available for development soon.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 17, 2013)

"opportunities for regeneration" sounds like something right out of the Borg. "Regenerate! Regenerate! those worthless masses of prior residents are good only for compost...."


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

But what do they actually mean? 'Opportunties for regeneration by waitrose'?

The regeneration is well underway, thankfully, and we don't really need waitrose to rubber stamp it.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2013)

editor said:


> In case anyone's missed it,



Editor, upon hearing the shouts of young drunken people with funny clothes on the street outside his flat

Editor, upon meeting a "coked up" person in a nightclub in the small hours

Editor, upon finding graffiti in a pub toilet

etc

etc

etc


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

trabuquera said:


> "opportunities for regeneration" sounds like something right out of the Borg. "Regenerate! Regenerate! those worthless masses of prior residents are good only for compost...."


It translates into: "CASH IN! LAND GRAB! MONEY TO BE MADE!"


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Editor, upon hearing the shouts of young drunken people with funny clothes on the street outside his flat


Have you been to the pub already?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2013)

Isn't Waitrose a worker's co-op? Shouldn't we be welcoming it?


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Have you been to the pub already?



Are you not applying your own rules to yourself, as usual?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2013)

I prefer Waitrose to most other supermarket options.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 17, 2013)

Fluffy has been found everyone!
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...y-road-long-fur-and-bushy-tail-fluffy.314827/

It does not get any better than that on a wet Tuesday afternoon, does it?


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

Headphone update-

I'm getting these- http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...alogId=1500002951&langId=110&productId=552724 

Will give you a detailed product review in due course.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 17, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Regeneration sounds much nicer than vibrant. I love Waitrose.
> 
> Edit: The corner of Acre Lane and King's Avenue is the only vacant spot that springs to mind. Failing that, aren't the co-operative council looking to sell of some of their buildings on lower Brixton Hill? Not that the latter would happen any time soon.


What about the bit of Brixton Square which just got turned down for conversion to residential?  Handy for Editor too.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 17, 2013)

Brixton blog reckons it'll be opposite the Albert. http://www.brixtonblog.com/waitrose-convenience-supermarket-coming-to-brixton/16054


----------



## TruXta (Sep 17, 2013)

ianw said:


> Brixton blog reckons it'll be opposite the Albert. http://www.brixtonblog.com/waitrose-convenience-supermarket-coming-to-brixton/16054


The perfect juxtaposition of Brixton new and old in that case.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 17, 2013)

The Breadroom at 29 Market Row has changed hands.  Christian has sold it and got a job as a tour guide. The new owner is William, who already owns The Provincial at 21 Market Row. He's applying for an alcohol licence and will change the Breadroom into something else.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 17, 2013)

I heard they were going to knock down the Albert and build an eleven storey Waitrose there.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

ianw said:


> I heard they were going to knock down the Albert and build an eleven storey Waitrose there.



There are plenty of other pubs, tbf.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 17, 2013)

Twats in Hats warning - the tube will be full of 'em later. Babyshambles are playing the Academy tonight.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 17, 2013)

ianw said:


> Brixton blog reckons it'll be opposite the Albert. http://www.brixtonblog.com/waitrose-convenience-supermarket-coming-to-brixton/16054


That's handy. .


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Twats in Hats warning - the tube will be full of 'em later. Babyshambles are playing the Academy tonight.



I thought that was last weekend


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 17, 2013)

I think you're right and Huffpost were 3 days late publishing that piece.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> But they shouldn't be binned with the packaging. They should be fit for purpose. We should have a campaign to have them banned.  The last time I suggested this everyone still seemed determined to blame the people bought them in good faith that they would, you know, do what they are meant to do, rather than the manufacturers.



Should they be unfit for purpose then I would suggest the purchaser of the offending headphones take this up with the manufacturer or retailer, and find themselves some that are fit for purpose, rather than inflicting the failings of their tinny apparatus on the rest of us.


----------



## Winot (Sep 17, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Well, the new Streatham Ice Rink is racing towards completion, so the Station Road site will be available for development soon.



Cue cries of 'Save our ice rink".


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

ianw said:


> Brixton blog reckons it'll be opposite the Albert. http://www.brixtonblog.com/waitrose-convenience-supermarket-coming-to-brixton/16054


I think they're going to have to talk to the Phoenix about that because access to that space is very limited.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

ianw said:


> I heard they were going to knock down the Albert and build an eleven storey Waitrose there.


I heard they were going to create a bridge of luxury apartments linking the rebuilt Albert development with the 'inspired by Brixton' block that's replacing the Canterbury, so high flyers will be able to avoid any potential interaction with 'edgy' Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 17, 2013)

They scrapped that idea in favour of a cable car from the Barrier Block to the Rec, so old Brixton doesn't have to interact with people in rugby shirts.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 17, 2013)

editor said:


> I heard they were going to create a bridge of luxury apartments linking the rebuilt Albert development with the 'inspired by Brixton' block that's replacing the Canterbury, so high flyers will be able to avoid any potential interaction with 'edgy' Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> They scrapped that idea in favour of a cable car from the Barrier Block to the Rec, so old Brixton doesn't have to interact with people in rugby shirts.


Can a bomb bay be built in to this cable car?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Should they be unfit for purpose then I would suggest the purchaser of the offending headphones take this up with the manufacturer or retailer, and find themselves some that are fit for purpose, rather than inflicting the failings of their tinny apparatus on the rest of us.




Why would they?  _They're_ perfectly happy with their purchase.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 17, 2013)

editor said:


> I heard they were going to create a bridge of luxury apartments linking the rebuilt Albert development with the 'inspired by Brixton' block that's replacing the Canterbury, so high flyers will be able to avoid any potential interaction with 'edgy' Coldharbour Lane.



Yes, that's right. It was approved by Lambeth Council in 2009 and it's being put out for public consultation at the start of next year. Of course, you'll be able to complain about the proposed development - just enter your objections into the feedback form on the website, at a very reasonable cost of £5 per word. All complaints will be processed when they ceremoniously burn the old Bradys building to the ground.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2013)

ianw said:


> Brixton blog reckons it'll be opposite the Albert. http://www.brixtonblog.com/waitrose-convenience-supermarket-coming-to-brixton/16054


I'd rather they were a bit more ambitious. Halfords is usually empty when I pop in (and yet the staff are usually rather occupied)


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

I have to say, these headphones are superb.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Can a bomb bay be built in to this cable car?


You'll have to have a word with the people who run the car wash on the old texaco site as it is they who won the PFI contract  cost being a major factor these days.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 17, 2013)

Onket said:


> I have to say, these headphones are superb.


Sony made them with you in mind.  "Stand out from the crowd with these trendy headphones".


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2013)

It was that line that persuaded me to buy them.  Honest.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 17, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I'd rather they were a bit more ambitious. Halfords is usually empty when I pop in (and yet the staff are usually rather occupied)



That might improve the quality of goods dumped in my back garden the time the next riots come around.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 17, 2013)

editor said:


> £1.



£1, plus the cost of clearing up Rush Common! (today)


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 17, 2013)

Apparently if you travel to almost anywhere inside the M25 at peak time from Brixton tube it's quicker by bike than by public transport. According to some bloke who's put Tfl journey planner times into a spreadsheet. http://www.findproperly.co.uk/faster-by-public-transport-or-bike.php http://road.cc/content/news/93687-bikes-faster-public-transport-most-london-journeys-under-8-miles






Do you believe this? I always thought the super-speedy Victoria Line would be quickest for some journeys.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 17, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> That might improve the quality of goods dumped in my back garden the time the next riots come around.


All I got was burnt timber and a few rocks and bottles.

I was luckier this morning. A graphite Fred Perry tennis racquet in my front hedge.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Apparently if you travel to almost anywhere inside the M25 at peak time from Brixton tube it's quicker by bike than by public transport. According to some bloke who's put Tfl journey planner times into a spreadsheet. http://www.findproperly.co.uk/faster-by-public-transport-or-bike.php http://road.cc/content/news/93687-bikes-faster-public-transport-most-london-journeys-under-8-miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the Victoria line is running ok then its quicker to get to central London by tube  than by bike. And its dry. I got wet today.

Depends on how u gauge it. You have to walk to station and also walk/ bus to final destination if using the tube. Going by bike is door to door.

Its definitely quicker by bike when going to parts of south London. At best buses run once every 10 mins. I have sometimes waited longer.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Apparently if you travel to almost anywhere inside the M25 at peak time from Brixton tube it's quicker by bike than by public transport. According to some bloke who's put Tfl journey planner times into a spreadsheet.
> 
> Do you believe this? I always thought the super-speedy Victoria Line would be quickest for some journeys.



From the article:



> It turns out that in London almost all journeys of less than 5km (3 miles) are quicker by bike, and public transport only becomes faster for more than 50 percent of journeys if you’re travelling more than 13km (8 miles).



Yes, I'd say this is entirely accurate. The Victoria Line is quicker for most journeys, true. But I know that I can leave home at 08:20 to get to work by 09:00 by bike. If I'm going to take bus/tube or train, I have to leave at 08:00


----------



## Winot (Sep 17, 2013)

Never mind


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 17, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Isn't Waitrose a worker's co-op? Shouldn't we be welcoming it?



Waitrose is part of the John Lewis partnership. Not quite a workers coop. It has a unique structure. Do not think any other business is run this way. The Coop shops are owned by members ( the shoppers) so differs from John Lewis. In John Lewis model employees are called "partners". Set up by one of the owners in early 1900s.

Comes out of tradition of paternalism bit like the Quaker business.

The model has proved to be successful. Just goes to show that zero hours contracts business models are not the only way.

I use the Waitrose in Brunswick square. Its cheaper than M&S. Waitrose own brands are a good buy.

I would not be against one on the high street. Better than yet another mobile phone shop.


----------



## shygirl (Sep 17, 2013)

I used to cycle from Brixton to Whitechapel in less time than it took by tube.   Bit scary those roads, tho'.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Isn't Waitrose a worker's co-op? Shouldn't we be welcoming it?


It's not a real worker's co-op. They don't share the profits with temporary and part time staff.

I used to work for them. We (temp staff) were made to graft hard, and when it came to Christmas, the full time staff would get an extra few grand in their pay packet, and the rest of us got fuck all.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 18, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Apparently if you travel to almost anywhere inside the M25 at peak time from Brixton tube it's quicker by bike than by public transport. According to some bloke who's put Tfl journey planner times into a spreadsheet. http://www.findproperly.co.uk/faster-by-public-transport-or-bike.php http://road.cc/content/news/93687-bikes-faster-public-transport-most-london-journeys-under-8-miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that earlier. It's definitely right. As Crispy said (and in my experience), door to door, cycling is always faster over shorter distances (e.g. 3 miles) and often over longer distances too. I can get from Brixton to Victoria in 15 minutes on the bike and have even done it in 12 before. I've easily beaten Ms Hatter back home from Dalston (8 miles) a few times recently. (I even managed to beat her back from Camden one night after 6 hours at a Surgeon gig  )

I reckon the only way to go faster than a bike over 8 miles or so is to live near the station and use a really quick line like the Victoria line, or overground trains from out in the sticks.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

I tried it for Loughborough Junction. It's coloured in green way up into north London. But I can get a train to St Pancras in 19 mins. It's about 6 miles, which is an average speed of about 18mph. I'm pretty sceptical that most people could keep that average speed on a bike through central London.

I reckon that would take something like 45 minutes by bike. That comfortably leaves 10 mins at each end of the train journey for walking, if you want to look at door-door times.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 18, 2013)

ianw said:


> Brixton blog reckons it'll be opposite the Albert. http://www.brixtonblog.com/waitrose-convenience-supermarket-coming-to-brixton/16054


I've been monitoring the planning applications for that address (excitment _is_ my middle name) and all the most recent ones pertain to some sort of cafe/boozer:



> ...Change of use of the existing ground floor shop (Use Class A1) to provide a mixed use of Restaurant/Cafe and Drinking Establishment....



http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MQFPR5BO03I00


----------



## Onket (Sep 18, 2013)

A cafe next door to the Phoenix and opposite the Duck Egg.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Article about Brindisa coming to Atlantic Road. 

www.hot-dinners.com/Gastroblog/Latest-news/brindisa-comes-to-brixton-with-the-brindisa-food-rooms


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

What next, an offshoot of Scott's?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Article about Brindisa coming to Atlantic Road.
> 
> www.hot-dinners.com/Gastroblog/Latest-news/brindisa-comes-to-brixton-with-the-brindisa-food-rooms


"The Brindisa Food Rooms."
Oh, _tres_ artisan.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 18, 2013)

This guy has a scary job and a big drill. He is working on Chartham Court.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> "The Brindisa Food Rooms.."
> Oh, tres artisan.



Moar food places eh? What is that Mexican chain that is coming along soon?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This guy has a scary job and a big drill. He is working on Chartham Court.
> View attachment 40700 View attachment 40701 View attachment 40702 View attachment 40703


Is he installing the cable car discussed earlier?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Moar food places eh? What is that Mexican chain that is coming along soon?


Wahaca?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Wahaca?


Bless you.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

So... 

Wahaca opening at 20 Atlantic Road
Brindisa opening at 41-43 Atlantic Road
TBC Cafe/Bar likely opening 435-437 Coldharbour Lane

Any more on the way?


----------



## Onket (Sep 18, 2013)

Looking forward to the Mexican place getting here. Perhaps they can get the chilli strength right, unlike that place in the market.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Looking forward to the Mexican place getting here. Perhaps they can get the chilli strength right, unlike that place in the market.



How many Mexican places does BriXo have already? 

El Panzon in Brixton Village
Casa Morito in Market Row
Wahaca opening on Atlantic Road

Guess three is not overkill compared to other food places like Indian/Chinese


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Looking forward to the Mexican place getting here. Perhaps they can get the chilli strength right, unlike that place in the market.


Sadly their fare is quite bland.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 18, 2013)

Tex Mexton!


----------



## Onket (Sep 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Casa Morito in Market Row



Any good? I've not been there.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 18, 2013)

it's not bad at all. Bit pricey, but then again where isn't?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> Any good? I've not been there.



I have not been (prefer to cook my own Mexican food) and reviews are mixed. To be honest I find El Panzon inconsistent so don't really bother there either. 

Why there are no great Mexican restaurants in London


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I have not been (prefer to cook my own Mexican food) and reviews are mixed. To be honest I find El Panzon inconsistent so don't really bother there either.
> 
> Why there are no great Mexican restaurants in London


Best I've had in London was at La Perla in Covent Garden. Still wasn't a patch on the stuff I got in LA.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

Ha. Look at you all discussing in detail the relative merits of various poncy food places. Clearly old school Brixton has no interest in new eateries. This is all being driven by the young toff newcomers.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Ha. Look at you all discussing in detail the relative merits of various poncy food places. Clearly old school Brixton has no interest in new eateries. This is all being driven by the young toff newcomers.


----------



## happyshopper (Sep 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> El Panzon



I thought El Panzon was Columbian - and anyway it's closed.  

It's now La Cabaña that claims to be a South American Tapas Bar - see here. The people there say it's the same but a little bit different.


----------



## Onket (Sep 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Ha. Look at you all discussing in detail the relative merits of various poncy food places. Clearly old school Brixton has no interest in new eateries. This is all being driven by the young toff newcomers.



I have been clear with my views throughout. And I'm hardly 'old school Brixton' anyway. Would prefer not to be associated with the place at all.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> I thought El Panzon was Columbian - and anyway it's closed.


 
http://www.elpanzon.co.uk/ website is dead  

They have always billed themselves as Mexican


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 18, 2013)

If you don't mind going a little further afield, La Tacqueria over near Westbourne Park does very good Mexican food. I went out with a Mexican woman a few years ago and that's where she went for a taste of home.


----------



## Rich_G76 (Sep 18, 2013)

not really mexican but i always like El Vergel on webber st, great place for a steak sarni
http://www.elvergel.co.uk/?page_id=10


----------



## Rushy (Sep 18, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> If you don't mind going a little further afield, La Tacqueria over near Westbourne Park does very good Mexican food. I went out with a Mexican woman a few years ago and that's where she went for a taste of home.


You're kidding right? I'd heard that one requires a passport to venture quite that far afield.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 18, 2013)

Rushy said:


> You're kidding right? I'd heard that one requires a passport to venture quite that far afield.




Passport and jabs for that part of the world.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 18, 2013)

The champagne bar in the Village is advertising for waiting staff.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 18, 2013)

i think we call them 'service ambassadors' now.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> The champagne bar in the Village is advertising for waiting staff.


Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> The champagne bar in the Village is advertising for waiting staff.



Got a link? I might apply for the BriXo lols


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 18, 2013)

I just saw a sign on their shutter, can't remember the contact details. But they do have a site.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

Onket said:


> I have been clear with my views throughout. And I'm hardly 'old school Brixton' anyway. Would prefer not to be associated with the place at all.


Yuppie


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Is this them? 
http://www.frenchbubbles.co.uk/Champagne-Fromage/

Email - info@frenchbubbles.co.uk


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Is this them?
> http://www.frenchbubbles.co.uk/Champagne-Fromage/
> 
> Email - info@frenchbubbles.co.uk


Yes! Good luck with your application. I'll give you a reference.


----------



## Onket (Sep 18, 2013)

So will I.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Sent  



> Dear Sir or Madam:
> 
> A colleague in the industry advised me that you are currently recruiting for your exciting new venture in Granville Arcade. I am passionate about service and have outstanding hosting skills which would suit the bistro environment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 18, 2013)

" Badgers my good man, I would like to order a jeroboam of the Waris-Larmandier 2004."


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 18, 2013)

In line with the latest recruitment thinking you will be expected to do a song and dance at interview. I suggest you rehearse this:


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 18, 2013)

Do you cycle? Then don't drink at the fucking Dogstar.

/had the duty manager and driver telling me to 'deal with it' this morning. so i am lol! stay tuned.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Sent


Needs more "edgy".


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Got a reply that only said 





> Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Needs more "edgy".


I enjoyed 'vibrant' 

Edit:


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I enjoyed 'vibrant'
> 
> Edit:


But the two together suggests a dark scruffy alley that opens up into a veritable cornucopia of delightful fromage and bubbly, dahling.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> Do you cycle? Then don't drink at the fucking Dogstar.
> 
> /had the duty manager and driver telling me to 'deal with it' this morning. so i am. stay tuned.



"Do you cross the road?" applicable too.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 18, 2013)

or drive, for that matter.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> or drive, for that matter.


Next time bring some caltrops.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 18, 2013)

shygirl said:


> I used to cycle from Brixton to Whitechapel in less time than it took by tube.   Bit scary those roads, tho'.



Cycling from Whitechapel to south London, circa 2003, I thought the Rotherhithe tunnel would be a good shortcut.

I can still taste the pollutants


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Sep 18, 2013)

Edible bus stop.

Thanks, but I'm on a diet.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

*added to BrixtonBuzz

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_event/car-free-day-2013-landor-road-sw9/?instance_id=65478


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 18, 2013)

hippie scum etc...

/what about resident's parking?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> hippie scum etc...


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 18, 2013)

at least attempt to detect sarcasm, will you?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 18, 2013)

editor said:


> *added to BrixtonBuzz
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_event/car-free-day-2013-landor-road-sw9/?instance_id=65478


Hm. Landor Road. Not quite the same as closing Effra Road (previous Car Free Day) or the High Street (Reclaim the Streets), is it?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 18, 2013)

interdasting choice of sposnor...


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Hm. Landor Road. Not quite the same as closing Effra Road (previous Car Free Day) or the High Street (Reclaim the Streets), is it?


I fear those days are long gone. The Coldharbour Lane Car Free Day of 2000 was fantastic as was the Reclaim the Streets action in 98.

Feels like a different world now.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

editor said:


> I fear those days are long gone. The Coldharbour Lane Car Free Day of 2000 was fantastic as was the Reclaim the Streets action in 98.
> 
> Feels like a different world now.


Did you ban Onket or did he want a time-out?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Did you ban Onket or did he want a time-out?


One day ban.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

editor said:


> One day ban.


Ah I see now. Bit strong of young Onket that.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Ah I see now. Bit strong of young Onket that.


It was a little warm.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

This will lighten the mood


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 18, 2013)

that's a pretty cool looking guy.


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 18, 2013)

happyshopper said:


> I thought El Panzon was Columbian - and anyway it's closed.
> 
> It's now La Cabaña that claims to be a South American Tapas Bar - see here. The people there say it's the same but a little bit different.


El Panzon used to be at the Hootenanny, then went into a partnership with La Cabana in the market but that went titsup (the relationship between the partners not the business which was doing fine). So it is back to being La Cabana, all associations with El Panzon (who is Irish) are over. El Panzon is doing outside catering and things like that but is for the time being without a permanent base.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> This guy has a scary job and a big drill. He is working on Chartham Court.
> View attachment 40700 View attachment 40701 View attachment 40702 View attachment 40703



Some of these guys are mountain climbers. They do this as there day job. More often seen in the city.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 18, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> El Panzon used to be at the Hootenanny, then went into a partnership with La Cabana in the market but that went titsup (the relationship between the partners not the business which was doing fine). So it is back to being La Cabana, all associations with El Panzon (who is Irish) are over. El Panzon is doing outside catering and things like that but is for the time being without a permanent base.



El Panzon was at the Dogstar for a while as well.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 18, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> The champagne bar in the Village is advertising for waiting staff.


daytime? might give it a go


----------



## leanderman (Sep 19, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> daytime? might give it a go



At their prices (£60+ for a bottle of champagne) I doubt they will need any staff at all.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> At their prices (£60+ for a bottle of champagne) I doubt they will need any staff at all.


then maybe I could drink it all


----------



## Onket (Sep 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Ah I see now. Bit strong of young Onket that.



Fuck off.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> Fuck off.


Yes, dear.


----------



## Onket (Sep 19, 2013)

I was hoping you'd come up with a post that I could 'like'. How disappointing.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 19, 2013)

Sadly the good people of Champagne + Fromage have not replied to my email. This leads me to believe that the service will be slow


----------



## leanderman (Sep 19, 2013)

They have already pushed back their opening date by a fortnight.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> I was hoping you'd come up with a post that I could 'like'. How disappointing.


Fuck off.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> They have already pushed back their opening date by a fortnight.


that's ok - i've been looking for an excuse to wear my new pashmina.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 19, 2013)

Loads of white caravans parked in Brockwell Park by Herne Hill Gate. Film unit for 'Man From U.N.C.L.E.' according to the bloke on the gate, but don't know if this means they are filming in the park or nearby.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Loads of white caravans parked in Brockwell Park by Herne Hill Gate. Film unit for 'Man From Uncle' according to the bloke on the gate, but don't know if this means they are filming in the park or nearby.


Loughborough Junction Thread Crossover: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/loughborough-junction-chitter-chatter.315082/#post-12557458


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Loughborough Junction Thread Crossover: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/loughborough-junction-chitter-chatter.315082/#post-12557458


 
I had actually read that thread & forgotten  it'll be for that then, wonder why they didn't park up in Ruskin?


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Sep 19, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I had actually read that thread & forgotten  it'll be for that then, wonder why they didn't park up in Ruskin?


Loads of lorries and vans are parked up around Padfield Rd, Cambria Rd, Southwell Rd. They've got a bunch of different scenery props (such as an East Berlin guard tower) and signs they can stick on things so I think they must be filming multiple scenes. Maybe they need some more genteel locations too?


----------



## se5 (Sep 19, 2013)

Reading the agenda for the next Lambeth Planning Committee meeting I see Lambeth are advising that the Committe refuse a planning application made by another of the Councillors - Gypsy Hill Councillor Niranjan Francis has put in an application to turn the basement of a property he owns with shop on the ground floor into a self contained flat but the Planning Department say no due to lack of light  - see item 6 on the agenda at http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/ieListDocuments.aspx?CId=600&MId=8687&Ver=4 - will planning procedure and local area strategies  win out over loyalty to fellow councillor?


----------



## Onket (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 19, 2013)

se5 said:


> Reading the agenda for the next Lambeth Planning Committee meeting I see Lambeth are advising that the Committe refuse a planning application made by another of the Councillors - Gypsy Hill Councillor Niranjan Francis has put in an application to turn the basement of a property he owns with shop on the ground floor into a self contained flat but the Planning Department say no due to lack of light  - see item 6 on the agenda at http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/moderngov/ieListDocuments.aspx?CId=600&MId=8687&Ver=4 - will planning procedure and local area strategies  win out over loyalty to fellow councillor?


#YOLO, LOL!


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 20, 2013)

So Mango has been sold... allegedy.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> So Mango has been sold... allegedy.



Is it to Kaff then?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 20, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> So Mango has been sold... allegedy.


Golfrate?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Is it to Kaff then?



And who owns Kaff? Is their current site owned by Billy Ocean? Apparently, he owns much of that strip of Atlantic rd.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 20, 2013)

no. really? THE Billy Ocean? I Love Billy Ocean! Who doesn't?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 20, 2013)

I see superdrug Brixton is now stocking sex toys. Next to the corn plasters if you're in the market for a hot pink vibrator.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 20, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> So Mango has been sold... allegedy.


Perfect site for a block of flats, me thinks...


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 20, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Perfect site for a block of flats, me thinks...


... if 11pm closing time came in possibly


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 20, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I see superdrug Brixton is now stocking sex toys. Next to the corn plasters if you're in the market for a hot pink vibrator.



I noticed them earlier this year when buying condoms. You can get vibrating cock ring things, if anyone has tried them let us know.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 20, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I noticed them earlier this year when buying condoms. You can get vibrating cock ring things, if anyone has tried them let us know.


worst chewing gum i ever tasted.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> no. really? THE Billy Ocean? I Love Billy Ocean! Who doesn't?



Yep. In his money-making years he bought a lot of freeholds there - and still holds them. Quite hands-on. Decides on the paint colour of his properties etc


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Perfect site for a block of flats, me thinks...



Horrible thought, I say nimbily


----------



## Onket (Sep 20, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You can get vibrating cock ring things, if anyone has tried them let us know.



They are a bit tight, obviously.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice article on Brixton Cycles in the Guardian 

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/bike-blog/2013/sep/20/brixton-cycles-30-years-bike-shop


----------



## Greebo (Sep 20, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I noticed them earlier this year when buying condoms. You can get vibrating cock ring things, if anyone has tried them let us know.


You really want to know?  They work as well as that sort of thing ever does - to some extent it's more about who you use it with.  BTW the chocolate body paint is pretty good - no aspartame or sorbitol.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 20, 2013)

Greebo said:


> You really want to know?  They work as well as that sort of thing ever does - to some extent it's more about who you use it with.


Please (please) don't elaborate.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 20, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I noticed them earlier this year when buying condoms. You can get vibrating cock ring things, if anyone has tried them let us know.


Just adding to the vibrancy of Brixton.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 20, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Just adding to the vibrancy of Brixton.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 20, 2013)

Sirena said:


>


Rings - not rinks!


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 20, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Just adding to the vibrancy of Brixton.


Waheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!!!


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2013)

Loads of cop action around the car wash in front of the Barrier Block going down.


----------



## Onket (Sep 20, 2013)

American.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2013)

Greebo said:


> You really want to know?



I think I can speak for most readers in saying that we'd really rather you just concentrated on your ongoing quest to like every post on urban.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I think I can speak for most readers in saying that we'd really rather you just concentrated on your ongoing quest to like every post on urban.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2013)

Brixton Buzz beer launch is on the front cover of the South London Press today. Well chuffed.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2013)

That Chix and Bucks (or whatever it's called) on Atlantic Road was advertising itself as a 'Wine Parlour' last night.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2013)

Yawn.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Brixton Buzz beer launch is on the front cover of the South London Press today. Well chuffed.


Is Brixton Buzz producing its own brand of Gentrification Ale?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Yawn.



are you referring to your constant passive aggressive posts about other people's business decisions?

you betcha, sparky!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Is Brixton Buzz producing its own brand of Gentrification Ale?


I believe the BB beers are going for an edgy anti-establishment branding concept. Your proposal wouldn't fit in that strategy.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Is Brixton Buzz producing its own brand of Gentrification Ale?


Yes. £10 a bottle to you and all profits going to a local charity.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I believe the BB beers are going for an edgy anti-establishment branding concept. Your proposal wouldn't fit in that strategy.


I just had a look at the labels. I'm glad they are avoiding any Brixton cliches.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2013)

Does anyone here drink stout by the way? That's what we're thinking about for the next beer.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2013)

The name is obvious. YUPPIES STOUT.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I just had a look at the labels. I'm glad they are avoiding any Brixton cliches.


The labels were done for free by a local artist. He had to produce them in a very short time and I think they look fantastic. 

If you've got any better designs in mind, feel free to post them here and we'll certainly consider using them if they're any good.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 20, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You can get vibrating cock ring things, if anyone has tried them let us know.



I think superdrug security would take a dim view of doing that on the sales floor tbh.


----------



## Onket (Sep 20, 2013)

editor said:


> The labels were done for free by a local artist. He had to produce them in a very short time and I think they look fantastic.
> 
> If you've got any better designs in mind, feel free to post them here and we'll certainly consider using them if they're any good.



He didn't say they don't look fantastic, tbf.


----------



## Onket (Sep 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Does anyone here drink stout by the way? That's what we're thinking about for the next beer.




Something like Dragon Stout would be excellent. It's much better than the Export Guinness you can get.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2013)

editor said:


> The labels were done for free by a local artist. He had to produce them in a very short time and I think they look fantastic.
> 
> If you've got any better designs in mind, feel free to post them here and we'll certainly consider using them if they're any good.


If you bring out YUPPIES STOUT I will be happy to design you a label.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2013)

"Yuppies Stout" wins all


----------



## Rushy (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:


> The name is obvious. YUPPIES STOUT.


That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2013)

Very good, teuchter.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:
			
		

> The name is obvious. YUPPIES STOUT.



You have won the September thread sir.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 20, 2013)

<ahem>

YUPPIES' STOUT, surely?

<retires>


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2013)

Yuppie Stout even.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 20, 2013)

Gentrify Piss


----------



## Dan U (Sep 20, 2013)

Hipster Hop


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 20, 2013)

Jail Ale


----------



## clandestino (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:


> The name is obvious. YUPPIES STOUT.



Haha! Fantastic!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2013)

That new Brixton Buzz beer looks disgusting - doesn't it have guarana in it? So it will taste shite, give you the shits and make you stay up all nights. Might as well do some proper drugs.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2013)

Speak the truth brother.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 20, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> interdasting choice of sposnor...


They are the main contractor for highways work for TFL for one half I'd London. Nobody thinks even pedestrianised areas get built without using large vehicles, do they?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 20, 2013)

well thanks for that, captain fun.


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 20, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> well thanks for that, captain fun.


*Salutes*

I don't play by the rules but I get results.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2013)

editor said:


> Does anyone here drink stout by the way? That's what we're thinking about for the next beer.



Stout would be good idea.

I like the labels.

It is worthy cause with the profits going to the soup kitchen. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Gniewosz (Sep 20, 2013)

Just to let everyone know ... Cressingham Gardens is doing Open House this weekend.  There will be an exhibition in the Rotunda plus tours around the estate.  Also children's activities on Saturday: 10am-1pm Face Painting and Origami, 2-4pm Fun Creative Art
https://www.facebook.com/SaveCressinghamGardens


----------



## happyshopper (Sep 20, 2013)

Crispy said:


> I believe the BB beers are going for an edgy anti-establishment branding concept. Your proposal wouldn't fit in that strategy.



Not "vibrant" then?


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I think I can speak for most readers in saying that we'd really rather you just concentrated on your ongoing quest to like every post on urban.



Onket likes this post.

And most of the others. 

Cool story bro.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> That new Brixton Buzz beer looks disgusting - doesn't it have guarana in it? So it will taste shite, give you the shits and make you stay up all nights. Might as well do some proper drugs.


Thanks for the support. Really appreciated. 

Naturally, there's no need to try the stuff first or to have any faith in the brewery or any of the people involved. Just get right out there and publicly slag it off before it's even been released. 

Nice one!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2013)

Of course, that's what you do, silly! Sit and judge. This is the Internet.
Why are you defending a yuppie beer trading on the goodly name of Brixton all of a sudden? 
Weird change of tack


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Of course, that's what you do, silly! Sit and judge. This is the Internet.
> Why are you defending a yuppie beer trading on the goodly name of Brixton all of a sudden?
> Weird change of tack


WTF are you on about?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 21, 2013)

Gniewosz said:


> Just to let everyone know ... Cressingham Gardens is doing Open House this weekend.  There will be an exhibition in the Rotunda plus tours around the estate.  Also children's activities on Saturday: 10am-1pm Face Painting and Origami, 2-4pm Fun Creative Art
> https://www.facebook.com/SaveCressinghamGardens
> View attachment 40861 View attachment 40862



If you had resized that image just a bit smaller i would have liked it.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 21, 2013)

That most change reported on this place, and often by you editor, is perceived and judged as suspicious, exploitative and bad, inherently because for some reason unless its -proper old school brixton- its outsiders marketing the outdated perception of brixton being nothing but the frontline and an opportunity to flirt with -vibrancy- and a risk managed sense of danger perhaps (insert question mark).

For example why use riot photos as the beer label background - it wont be drunk by many people who participated in the 80s or the 90s riots I bet - nor summarise their reasons for resorting to violent action, so why use their protest against institutionalised oppression - for the sake of an emotive statement - to sell a vanity item - an expensive sedative. If its solely to raise funds for the food project then great, and correct me.

(sorry - my keyboards broken, so no ability to add question marks or apostrophes)


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> If its solely to raise funds for the food project then great, and correct me.


I thought that this had been made very clear.

ALL profits from this venture are going to the  Brixton Soup Kitchen, and if it proves to be a success, then future brews will also go to fund other local worthy causes. With luck, it may prove to be a novel and sustainable way to help Brixton causes.

No one is making any money from this apart from the Soup Kitchen. 

The brewery is paying for the ingredients themselves. The artist did the labels for free at short notice. Kaff is taking no money from sales and I'm certainly not getting a penny out of this.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 21, 2013)

So that was a bit of a rant... and having searched, its evident that a proportion of the profits go to the kitchen.

Im still non plussed by the riot references and confused as to how you manage to hold contradictory and subjective views on whats going on in brixton and who is allowed, or permitted to develop and who is not. E.g. i rode past the archetypal set of middle class, young female professional blow ins on Kellett Road tonight - lured to the emerging new railton road end of brixton night life - their comments about what the effra was like almost made me stop and ask why on earth they were here. Marketing the beer that way would to me, confirm their perceptions of the area,. 

Yours, ever perplexed in monothought clique


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 21, 2013)

Posting overlap, so thanks for pointing out my lack of knowledge on the reasons. I will go and buy some in Kaff.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> So that was a bit of a rant... and having searched, its evident that a proportion of the profits go to the kitchen.


Not a proportion. Every single penny of profit is going to the Soup Kitchen.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> So that was a bit of a rant... and having searched, its evident that a proportion of the profits go to the kitchen.
> 
> Im still non plussed by the riot references and confused as to how you manage to hold contradictory and subjective views on whats going on in brixton and who is allowed, or permitted to develop and who is not. E.g. i rode past the archetypal set of middle class, young female professional blow ins on Kellett Road tonight - lured to the emerging new railton road end of brixton night life - their comments about what the effra was like almost made me stop and ask why on earth they were here. Marketing the beer that way would to me, confirm their perceptions of the area,.
> 
> Yours, ever perplexed in monothought clique


We're not some hotshot brewery who has teamed up with a major PR agency to  develop a clever Brixton brand and marketing strategy for the beer. There was no design meetings about the label artwork either, nor did we have any time or inclination for one. Truth is, we're making this up as we go along and trying to make the best job we can of it with very limited resources.

All I want to do is to shift as much beer as possible and raise as much money as we can for a cause I feel passionate about. I don't care much who drinks the stuff so long as we're raising money.

And that's it really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2013)

editor said:


> WTF are you on about?


You seem to be promoting some yuppy beer that sounds disgusting, whilst exploiting the name of Brixton. Something that we normally rail against on here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2013)

editor said:


> We're not some hotshot brewery who has teamed up with a major PR agency to  develop a clever Brixton brand and marketing strategy for the beer. There was no design meetings about the label artwork either, nor did we have any time or inclination for one. Truth is, we're making this up as we go along and trying to make the best job we can of it with very limited resources.
> 
> All I want to do is to shift as much beer as possible and raise as much money as we can for a cause I feel passionate about. I don't care much who drinks the stuff so long as we're raising money.
> 
> And that's it really.


WE? WTF? I see!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2013)

Whoah there's a lot to catch up on here!


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You seem to be promoting some yuppy beer that sounds disgusting, whilst exploiting the name of Brixton. Something that we normally rail against on here.


If you tried the beer and honestly thought it was 'disgusting' I'd be interested in discussing it, but instead you're just being wilfully rude and obnoxious.

And you'll have to help me out with what attributes supposedly make up a 'yuppy beer.'


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> WE? WTF? I see!


Yes. 'We'''. Quite a few people have put their time and energy into trying to make this happen.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 21, 2013)

Good for you Ed. Good intentions and all that. Just remember that views that dont match yours doesnt mean that people dont support the cause - perhaps just the method. 

In other proper 70s brixton news - the BHC offices are being used as a cafe and art space again in Sept

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Joes-Café/205121239654334?ref=stream&hc_location=stream

Which links to the Faieries thread too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2013)

Handbags


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2013)

editor said:


> If you tried the beer and honestly thought it was 'disgusting' I'd be interested in discussing it, but instead you're just being wilfully rude and obnoxious.
> 
> And you'll have to help me out with what attributes supposedly make up a 'yuppy beer.'


I'm poohpoohing your crappy yuppy beer without tasting it.
It's 1.30 in the morning.
Beer is shit.
Make a cider!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 21, 2013)

Honestly the whole guarana thing is bollocks, no matter what it tastes like. Caffeinated beer fFS.


----------



## Onket (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting turn. 

Would be nice to see a proper answer to the points snowy raised, at some point.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 21, 2013)

It's a laudable project. Beer and soup kitchen funds. What's not to like? Much annoyed that I'm working on launch night.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's a laudable project. Beer and soup kitchen funds. What's not to like? Much annoyed that I'm working on launch night.


Cheers. I'll do my best to save you a bottle if you remind me!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## pissflaps (Sep 21, 2013)

i don't like beer.

out.


----------



## Onket (Sep 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


>



Thought that said you could win an electric meter there, at first.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 21, 2013)

Just heard a tonne of sirens round SW9 way


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 21, 2013)

SW9 is big
the tatto circus is in there somewhere


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 21, 2013)

editor said:


> Does anyone here drink stout by the way? That's what we're thinking about for the next beer.


yes please I like stout, especially when its cold out. Less fussed on fashion for pale ales, thought I'll try any real ale, would prefer a nice pint of bitter.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 21, 2013)

Spotted while I was walking around the usually closed off bits of Brockwell Hall today - pics of that (Brockwell Hall plus maybe SLBI) tomorrow when I've had a chance to go back and fill in the gaps of what I missed out.  Concentrated too much on the views from the 1st floor and didn't take anything which gave a coherent idea of that floor.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2013)

we're doing that tomorrow with A.N.Other urbanite and gonna try for a sneaky peek at those flats overlooking Tulse Hill train station because I want to see why they're half a million pounds (both part of Open House w/end - which you obv know but others might not).


----------



## kittyP (Sep 21, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> SW9 is big



I know but I didn't want to give my exact location


----------



## Manter (Sep 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> we're doing that tomorrow with A.N.Other urbanite and gonna try for a sneaky peek at those flats overlooking Tulse Hill train station because I want to see why they're half a million pounds (both part of Open House w/end - which you obv know but others might not).


I'm going to cressingham gardens


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> I'm going to cressingham gardens



we would, but we know it quite well already for a number of unrelated reasons... I'd hate to see it go.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> I'm going to cressingham gardens


Just remember your camera.  Or get somebody with you to bring theirs.

BTW if anyone isn't familiar with this estate but is planning on being there tomorrow, you can walk between the telly tubby mounds (officially referred to as "bunds") to take the short cut through the park to Brockwell Hall.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 21, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> we would, but we know it quite well already for a number of unrelated reasons... I'd hate to see it go.


So would I.  I'd also hate to see the estate's green spaces built on.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 21, 2013)

Greebo said:


> So would I.  I'd also hate to see the estate's green spaces built on.



that too...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2013)

Picked up a copy of 'Rhapsody of Realities' on the bus today. 

My eyes are wide open now. I never knew that all the religious stuff is FACT and I can actually live 'beyond the senses' until this day. Luckily it is printed in 189 languages so the word is spread well. 

It reads (to me) like Mein Kampf in terms of corruption to humanity. Sorry if that upsets anyone but as it says you are 'the fruits of Christ's obedience' and 'he rules in your body' so I assume you are oblivious. 

Pointless post really. Just I am always surprised at how retarded our species allows itself to become. 

As you were....


----------



## Greebo (Sep 21, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Picked up a copy of 'Rhapsody of Realities' on the bus today.
> <snip>
> Pointless post really. Just I am always surprised at how retarded our species allows itself to become.
> 
> As you were....


I find it more disheartening that literacy and the printed word can be so badly misused.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 22, 2013)

Did anyone go to the Brixton Come Together thing? I wanted to but yesterday i just didn't want to be surrounded by a hoard of people so played basketball and shot zombies on Left For Dead 2. (yes i had many zombie hoards to deal with but survived them all on expert mode with great teamwork from online friends and tactical use of puke.)
If you did go did you have a good time? Would you recommend i make an effort?
Had another look at the info and the "opening ceremony" thing put me off. Are they having a closing ceremony as well?


----------



## story (Sep 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I noticed them earlier this year when buying condoms. You can get vibrating cock ring things, if anyone has tried them let us know.




Where you not present for the Great Cockring Steeplechase in the Albert last year? fortunes were won and lost on that day, I tell thee.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 22, 2013)

story said:


> Where you not present for the Great Cockring Steeplechase in the Albert last year? fortunes were won and lost on that day, I tell thee.



Photo's please or it didn't happen.


----------



## story (Sep 22, 2013)

There is actually some footage. I've seen it. Don't know if the fella posts here or not.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Did anyone go to the Brixton Come Together thing? Are they having a closing ceremony as well?



I'm reluctant to attend events with imperative-ish titles such as 'come together' and 'big chill' etc


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I'm reluctant to attend events with imperative-ish titles such as 'come together' and 'big chill' etc



I'm drunk. I probably agree with you. I want to enjoy events happening locally particularly now as beautiful Autumn drags ugly Winter over the horizon. I had a good Saturday, hope you did as well.


----------



## Winot (Sep 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Did anyone go to the Brixton Come Together thing? <snip> Are they having a closing ceremony as well?



The closing ceremony is called Now Piss Off.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I'm drunk. I probably agree with you. I want to enjoy events happening locally particularly now as beautiful Autumn drags ugly Winter over the horizon. I had a good Saturday, hope you did as well.



Still going today. Just heard Poeticat playing. Some kind of musical procession too. Seems fun - good luck to them.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 22, 2013)

The noisy procession with drums (and people with fruitlike hats singing stuff like the Proclaimers' 500 miles) is the Brighton cadre of Critical Masquerade.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 22, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> For example why use riot photos as the beer label background - it wont be drunk by many people who participated in the 80s or the 90s riots I bet -



I will be having a bottle of Effra Gold in that case.


----------



## Winot (Sep 23, 2013)

Police, fire and ambulance at corner of Loughborough Road and Brixton Road at 8:30 AM this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2013)

Does the 133 stop near Brixton Mosque?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 23, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Does the 133 stop near Brixton Mosque?


Yeah sort of - it stops on Brixton Road at Brixton Police Station. The mosque is just round the corner on Gresham Road.

Planning some _Jumu'ah _this week perhaps?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Does the 133 stop near Brixton Mosque?



Ah, no worries I found it.


----------



## clandestino (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone know anything about Hobofest? Some sort of music thing happening in Brockwell Park on Saturday...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2013)

ianw said:


> Anyone know anything about Hobofest? Some sort of music thing happening in Brockwell Park on Saturday...


Nothing apart from what was on the poster.


----------



## Onket (Sep 23, 2013)

Hobo is American for tramp, isn't it?

What's on the poster?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

American isn't a language


----------



## clandestino (Sep 23, 2013)

The poets roads are in Herne Hill? I always thought they were in Brixton.


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 23, 2013)

There's a linky here but it's not very descriptive.
http://www.hernehillforum.org.uk/ev...-brockwell-park-saturday-septemfer-28th-1-5pm


----------



## clandestino (Sep 23, 2013)

Quite surprised by the Herne Hill boundaries on the ward map...and very surprised to learn that all of Brockwell Park is in Herne Hill...http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/2722BEAC-FA85-4AB1-BB39-9A51502D1164/0/HerneHillWardMap.pdf


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

Herne Hill is in Brixton


----------



## clandestino (Sep 23, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Herne Hill is in Brixton



Haha! Is this is a bit like your bonkers Tulse Hill doesn't exist theory?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2013)

I suppose it is related. Tulse Hill does exist though. It's a hill in Brixton.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I suppose it is related. Tulse Hill does exist though. It's a hill in Brixton.



What about the bit by Tulse Hill station?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


>


Remind me not to go to House of Hen.com if I ever want a map designed.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 24, 2013)

teuchter said:
			
		

> Remind me not to go to House of Hen.com if I ever want a map designed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

kittyP said:


> What about the bit by Tulse Hill station?


What about it?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

There was a serious incident at the corner of Coldharbour Lane and Electric Avenue that required the assistance of several police cars and ambulances tonight at around 12.30am. 

I saw a young black lad being tended to by paramedics before being tenderly taken into an ambulance which sped off towards Kings. I hope he's OK.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> What about it?



That is not in Brixton.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2013)

editor said:


> View attachment 40973
> 
> There was a serious incident at the corner of Coldharbour Lane and Electric Avenue that required the assistance of several police cars and ambulances tonight at around 12.30am.
> 
> I saw a young black lad being tended to by paramedics before being tenderly taken into an ambulance which sped off towards Kings. I hope he's OK.


I'm not really sure who gains anything from this photo being posted.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I'm not really sure who gains anything from this photo being posted.


I'm even less sure who gains from your pointless little dig.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

kittyP said:


> That is not in Brixton.


Yes it is. Brixton goes up to West Norwood.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2013)

ianw said:
			
		

> Haha! Is this is a bit like your bonkers Tulse Hill doesn't exist theory?



American English doesn't exist either. See above.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Herne Hill is in Brixton


Technically, I suppose it is. In much the same way Croydon is "in" London.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> American English doesn't exist either. See above.


American English does exist though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Technically, I suppose it is. In much the same way Croydon is "in" London.


Croydon is in London. Even officially. It's a London Borough.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2013)

[quote="Orang Utan, post: 12573170, member: 3081"American English does exist though.[/quote]

So what point were you trying to make earlier?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> [quote="Orang Utan, post: 12573170, member: 3081"American English does exist though.



So what point were you trying to make earlier?! [/quote]
That American isn't a language. Neither is American English.
You could argue that it is a dialect, but certainly not a language.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2013)

I didn't argue that it's anything. 

You seem to want to argue something, though?!


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it cloudy down there? It's currently misty and sunny up here on Mount Crystopolis, which usually means that the fog climbs the hill during the morning and it ends up grey.


----------



## EastEnder (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Croydon is in London. Even officially. It's a London Borough.


Technically, I suppose it is.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 24, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Is it cloudy down there? It's currently misty and sunny up here on Mount Crystopolis, which usually means that the fog climbs the hill during the morning and it ends up grey.



Foggy


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> I didn't argue that it's anything.
> 
> You seem to want to argue something, though?!


Not really, it's a reflex.
You do seem to have a problem with English people using words as they see fit if you perceive them to be Americanisms. Get over it bro!


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Is it cloudy down there? It's currently misty and sunny up here on Mount Crystopolis, which usually means that the fog climbs the hill during the morning and it ends up grey.


It's very foggy from Barrier Block Towers. I can barely see Coldharbour Lane below!


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really, it's a reflex.
> You do seem to have a problem with English people using words as they see fit if you perceive them to be Americanisms. Get over it bro!



Why use an American word when there is a perfectly good English one. Makes no sense.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really, it's a reflex.
> You do seem to have a problem with English people using words as they see fit if you perceive them to be Americanisms. Get over it bro!


A lot of 'Americanisms' often turn out to be old English words. That is all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> Why use an American word when there is a perfectly good English one. Makes no sense.


Cos we share a language, and cultures bleed into each other, especially in recent years


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 24, 2013)

Onket said:


> Hobo is American for tramp, isn't it?



The Americans also use the word "bum" to describe what we call a tramp....... wonder why they didnt call it Bumfest.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 24, 2013)

never ask a homeless person for a cigarette.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> The Americans also use the word "bum" to describe what we call a tramp....... wonder why they didnt call it Bumfest.


Don't ever ask if you can bum a fag off someone on America.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

editor said:


> A lot of 'Americanisms' often turn out to be old English words. That is all.


Like gotten


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I'm even less sure who gains from your pointless little dig.


Possibly anyone who knows the victim and reads these boards. Had my comment prompted you to remove the photo.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Possibly anyone who knows the victim and reads these boards. Had my comment prompted you to remove the photo.


So you think newspapers and TV news reports should contain no accompanying imagery then? Yeah, nice one. Great logic.  

FYI: I made a point of _not_ including the victim and stayed a respectful distance away to take the photo, even though I walked straight past him at first. 

So stuff your point-scoring, cod-morality.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2013)

editor said:


> So you think newspapers and TV news reports should contain no accompanying imagery then? Yeah, nice one. Great logic.


Yes, the natural extrapolation from my suggestion that the inclusion of an image in your post was unnecessary, pointless and potentially upsetting is that I think there should be no imagery whatsoever in any news report anywhere.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't think there's any point in sticking those sort of pics up, really.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2013)

editor said:


> FYI: I made a point of _not_ including the victim and stayed a respectful distance away to take the photo, even though I walked straight past him at first.



FYI, respectful would be just not to take a photo at all.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 24, 2013)

it's rubbernecking.


----------



## buscador (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Herne Hill is in Brixton



Except when talking to elderly relatives of a nervous disposition, in which case it is in Dulwich.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> FYI, respectful would be just not to take a photo at all.


You must find reading a newspaper, looking at local news websites and watching the TV news a real chore then.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Yes, the natural extrapolation from my suggestion that the inclusion of an image in your post was unnecessary, pointless and potentially upsetting is that I think there should be no imagery whatsoever in any news report anywhere.


I illustrated a news story with a photo, just like every other news story generally gets, and just like many, many posters here have done.

Strangely enough you don't seem to get yourself worked up over those.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 24, 2013)

news story?

lol.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

Some emergency vehicles in Brixton is not a news story. That pic could be taken at any time in the past decade. It is superfluous to the reporting. Even the reporting is superfluous IMO, esp if it's not followed up with proper reporting .


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Some emergency vehicles in Brixton is not a news story. That pic could be taken at any time in the past decade. It is superfluous to the reporting. Even the reporting is superfluous IMO, esp if it's not followed up with proper reporting .


If I'd published it on a news site you may have a point, but this is a thread called "Brixton news, rumours and general chat," and that's what I'm a contributing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Is it cloudy down there? It's currently misty and sunny up here on Mount Crystopolis, which usually means that the fog climbs the hill during the morning and it ends up grey.



The Shard has disappeared


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

editor said:


> If I'd published it on a news site you may have a point, but this is a thread called "Brixton news, rumours and general chat," and that's what I'm a contributing.


You're the one who brought up the subject of news. Is it a news story or not?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 24, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Shard has disappeared


It was blocking my view so I took it down. Will put it back later!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It was blocking my view so I took it down. Will put it back later!



Not for a few hours please.  I'm enjoying the bare skyline


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You're the one who brought up the subject of news. Is it a news story or not?



I'm glad y'all found something actually worth quarrelling about and have left me on my lonesome.


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 24, 2013)

The constant bickering between the same handful of people on this thread is fucking depressing. 

Whilst I've probably contributed to it at times, I'm now making a concerted effort to stay out of it; can I politely suggest the rest of you (you know who you are) try and do the same?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You're the one who brought up the subject of news. Is it a news story or not?


In the context of this thread, absolutely.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> The constant bickering between the same handful of people on this thread is fucking depressing.
> 
> Whilst I've probably contributed to it at times, I'm now making a concerted effort to stay out of it; can I politely suggest the rest of you (you know who you are) try and do the same?



Perhaps we should just change the name of the thread?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 24, 2013)

Brixton Bricking-it and Bickering?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 24, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Brixton Bricking-it and Bickering?


Broken Brixton


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

Brixton Beef.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> The constant bickering between the same handful of people on this thread is fucking depressing.
> 
> Whilst I've probably contributed to it at times, I'm now making a concerted effort to stay out of it; can I politely suggest the rest of you (you know who you are) try and do the same?


I take it "bickering" means people raising points that you personally don't agree with or think are important?


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 24, 2013)

Nope. It means bickering, baiting, and generally being provocative for the sake of it. And otherwise clogging up what should be an interesting local resource.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Nope. It means bickering, baiting, and generally being provocative for the sake of it. And otherwise clogging up what should be an interesting local resource.


Pretty much spot on there, sf.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 24, 2013)

what? like posting up pictures of a tragic incident and pretending you're a 'news reporter?' get fucked, the pair of you.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 24, 2013)

instead of sending pissy letters to my inbox and hiding behind other posters comments, why don't you tell us all what you really think?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 24, 2013)

*unsubscribes from beef thread*


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 24, 2013)

My lunch is from Brickers, I think:


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

In actual Brixton news, someone on Twitter asked me if there was a choir in Brixton that they could join.

And apparently there is, right here: https://twitter.com/electricbelles
They are an "All-New, All-Girl, All-Awesome Choir."


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 24, 2013)

This is the reason why I don't post regularly in the Brixton forum. All this petty shit. Boring and useless.

I honestly don't care about the 'beef'. I just want to know about Brixton and its environs.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

This is coming up on Thursday if anyone fancies a literary strut:


----------



## buscador (Sep 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


>



Please tell me this is archive photograph and not taken today.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

buscador said:


> Please tell me this is archive photograph and not taken today.


It is an archive one!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2013)

buscador said:


> Please tell me this is archive photograph and not taken today.



Sorry  

It is an archive.


----------



## buscador (Sep 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Sorry
> 
> It is an archive.



Thank heavens for that. I can't bear people going on about Christmas when I haven't even been on my summer holiday yet.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Nope. It means bickering, baiting, and generally being provocative for the sake of it. And otherwise clogging up what should be an interesting local resource.





uk benzo said:


> This is the reason why I don't post regularly in the Brixton forum. All this petty shit. Boring and useless.
> 
> I honestly don't care about the 'beef'. I just want to know about Brixton and its environs.



It is standard practie to be reminded about the ignore function, if you've got any issues with posts by other people.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 24, 2013)

buscador said:


> Thank heavens for that. I can't bear people going on about Christmas when I haven't even been on my summer holiday yet.


If you have not been on your summer holiday yet, that's going to be tricky this year!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2013)

buscador said:


> Thank heavens for that. I can't bear people going on about Christmas when I haven't even been on my summer holiday yet.



The Prince Albert is now taking Christmas bookings


----------



## TruXta (Sep 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The Prince Albert is now taking Christmas bookings


Dragging already? Tut _le_ tut.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2013)

They had a ruddy Christmas tree out at this hotel I was at on the weekend.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 24, 2013)

One of the pubs near us has signs up for Christmas and believe it or not a little table with some Christmas shit on it by the front door. I'd take a picture but I refuse to cross the threshold now until 2014


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I take it "bickering" means people raising points that you personally don't agree with or think are important?


No one likes having their ethics and personal integrity questioned


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2013)

editor said:


> They had a ruddy Christmas tree out at this hotel I was at on the weekend.



'on the weekend' = American.


----------



## buscador (Sep 24, 2013)

Rushy said:


> If you have not been on your summer holiday yet, that's going to be tricky this year!



Ordinarily, yes, but this time tomorrow I should be landing at Dalaman.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 24, 2013)

The Hamilton on Railton Road has only recently taken down its Christmas decorations.


----------



## Onket (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone heard anything or know anything about this?-

http://www.brixtonblog.com/firefighters-deal-with-blaze-in-loughborough-road-flat-brixton/16146


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> Nope. It means bickering, baiting, and generally being provocative for the sake of it. And otherwise clogging up what should be an interesting local resource.


In my opinion posts about unspecified "incidents" with no further useful information clog up the thread, but are not particularly worth complaining about. However when they include a pointless photo of the aftermath of whatever the incident (in which presumably someone was at least seriously injured) was, I am going to say something because I don't think it's a good idea to post those photos. There was a time a couple of years back when someone posted a photo of the aftermath of a traffic accident on Brixton Hill and many posters rightly complained. Do you have any views on what is acceptable to post photos of or do you feel that discussion of this should be censored so as to make reading the thread more convenient?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 24, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> The Hamilton on Railton Road has only recently taken down its Christmas decorations.



the Bricklayers Arms on Hamilton road still has jubilee bunting up.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

Popped into Kaff today and it was great to see a really gifted young lad playing the piano there. Says he learnt off the internet! He was very good.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Popped into Kaff today and it was great to see a really gifted young lad playing the piano there. Says he learnt off the internet! He was very good.



Wow. This could save me a lot of agony and vast expense with my kids.


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Wow. This could save me a lot of agony and vast expense with my kids.



Or better still, get the guy in Kaff to teach them while you have a drink.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2013)

Winot said:


> Or better still, get the guy in Kaff to teach them while you have a drink.


He only popped in off the street and asked if he could have a go. I made a video which I'll post up if I get chance (I told him that we were playing there on Friday and asked if he didn't mind playing a bit so I could show our keyboard player what the piano sounds like).


----------



## CH1 (Sep 26, 2013)

editor said:


> This is coming up on Thursday if anyone fancies a literary strut:


went on this walk - it was very worthwhile. Did you know about the mosaics based on William Blake's poem illustrations under the two railway arches off Hercules Road? Me neither.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 26, 2013)

editor said:


> young lad playing the piano there. Says he learnt off the internet!


"the internet"

*_Scoffs* _

As if that'll ever catch on.


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 26, 2013)

I can't find the thread about 'slip house' the glass boxy new build house .....but it's just won an architectural award - the Manser medal.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 26, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> I can't find the thread about 'slip house' the glass boxy new build house .....but it's just won an architectural award - the Manser medal.



Two of the least sympathetic people ever to appear on TV, who land-grabbed a bit of Brixton and, within a couple of years, are fucking off to carpetbag elsewhere.


----------



## Manter (Sep 26, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Two of the least sympathetic people ever to appear on TV, who land-grabbed a bit of Brixton and, within a couple of years, are fucking off to carpetbag elsewhere.


Get off the damn fence man, and say what you really mean


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

Tried the Joint in Brixton Village tonight. V, v good and, crucially, BYO.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

What's this new place, the Wine Parlour? Went past it on the 322 last night and thought fuck me, what's this?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Two of the least sympathetic people ever to appear on TV, who land-grabbed a bit of Brixton and, within a couple of years, are fucking off to carpetbag elsewhere.


Are you a property owner, leanderman ?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Are you a property owner, leanderman ?



Yes.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Tried the Joint in Brixton Village tonight. V, v good and, crucially, BYO.


What kind of food?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 27, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24295183

over 9000 gentrilols.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

Ms T said:


> What kind of food?



Ribs and wings in a sweet BBQ sauce then an enormous pulled pork bap. All for £10. (And beers from Liquor Supply!)


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What's this new place, the Wine Parlour? Went past it on the 322 last night and thought fuck me, what's this?



It was fairly busy last night - mainly female clientele. 

If a wine bar seems out of place, just wait for the champagne bar that opens on Oct 8.


----------



## Winot (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It was fairly busy last night - mainly female clientele.



Ladeez Nite?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yes.


I'm guessing you executed your land grab a while ago.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It was fairly busy last night - mainly female clientele.
> 
> If a wine bar seems out of place, just wait for the champagne bar that opens on Oct 8.



A wine bar isn't really out of place anymore in Brixton. Soon it'll be the crusties desperately harking back to the early nineties that will be out of place. Long may th improvement of Brixton continue.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

coughtrollcough


----------



## ffsear (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

You don't think Brixton is a better place that it was 10 years ago? If you don't then you must be seriously unhinged.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

SW2 is the Vegemite to SW9's Marmite


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Tried the Joint in Brixton Village tonight. V, v good and, crucially, BYO.


In Granville or Market Row?

Would like to try somewhere new after the beer launch later (assuming the queues won't be horrific. Which they will be).


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> SW2 is the Vegemite to SW9's Marmite


How does SE24 fit into this picture?


----------



## Manter (Sep 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> SW2 is the Vegemite to SW9's Marmite


Bovril, surely?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> In Granville or Market Row?
> 
> Would like to try somewhere new after the beer launch later (assuming the queues won't be horrific. Which they will be).


May I suggest you get there early for the beer launch? We sampled all three ales last night and they were fucking lovely and very moreish!


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 27, 2013)

SE27 - Nurishment.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> You don't think Brixton is a better place that it was 10 years ago? If you don't then you must be seriously unhinged.


 
depends on what you mean by better.  safer, yes. but compared to essex i always felt safer on the streets of brixton.  better places to eat?  well, depends on your taste, i haven';t enjoyed any of the new brixton food experiences.  better pubs?  i think they've all changed for the worst really.  better housing?  more expensive sure.  i don't think i'm seriously unhinged to be happy to have left brixton as i no longer enjoyed it.  maybe that's me aging though, rather than brixton changing but i think it's a bit of both.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

teuchter said:


> How does SE24 fit into this picture?


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> depends on what you mean by better.  safer, yes. but compared to essex i always felt safer on the streets of brixton.  better places to eat?  well, depends on your taste, i haven';t enjoyed any of the new brixton food experiences.  better pubs?  i think they've all changed for the worst really.  better housing?  more expensive sure.  i don't think i'm seriously unhinged to be happy to have left brixton as i no longer enjoyed it.  maybe that's me aging though, rather than brixton changing but i think it's a bit of both.



Yes it's safer. Wider range of food available (and I don't beleive you don't like ANY of the places you've tried!). You think ALL pubs have changed for the worst?! Housing is a fair-ish point, but it's a tricky one. Vacant lots have been brought back into use, and that's got to be a good thing.

You're aging and you're seriously unhinged.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 27, 2013)

editor said:


> May I suggest you get there early for the beer launch? We sampled all three ales last night and they were fucking lovely and very moreish!



Where will they be on sale, I think the mr would like to sample them but in the comfort of our living room? And what are they again?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Where will they be on sale, I think the mr would like to sample them but in the comfort of our living room? And what are they again?


The launch is from 7-9pm but there's probably a good chance we'll sell out. If all goes well (and I'm very confident after tasting the beers last night and talking to a few local bar owners) we'll start producing bigger batches in a month or so.

Here's the beer details http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/...us-at-our-brixton-buzz-beer-launch-on-friday/


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> Yes it's safer. Wider range of food available (and I don't beleive you don't like ANY of the places you've tried!). You think ALL pubs have changed for the worst?! Housing is a fair-ish point, but it's a tricky one. Vacant lots have been brought back into use, and that's got to be a good thing.
> 
> You're aging and you're seriously unhinged.


 
ok, i've only tried two places in teh village and both times it was disappointing.  what pubs have changed for the better?  some are unchanged, which is nice, but mostly they've become a bit gastro, clean, identikit.  no life.  i agree with you about vacant lots being brought back into use, that's a good thing, even if the nature of capitalism means that they're not being used very wisely for the most part.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> In Granville or Market Row?
> 
> Would like to try somewhere new after the beer launch later (assuming the queues won't be horrific. Which they will be).



By Etta's in Granville.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> depends on what you mean by better.  safer, yes. but compared to essex i always felt safer on the streets of brixton.  better places to eat?  well, depends on your taste, i haven';t enjoyed any of the new brixton food experiences.  better pubs?  i think they've all changed for the worst really.  better housing?  more expensive sure.  i don't think i'm seriously unhinged to be happy to have left brixton as i no longer enjoyed it.  maybe that's me aging though, rather than brixton changing but i think it's a bit of both.



Housing is, regrettably, more costly just about everywhere in London. Brixton has in fact risen by less than quite a few places, not just Notting Hill.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I'm guessing you executed your land grab a while ago.



The point I was making was that this pair came in, cleaned up and cleared out. 

In my case, this is my home and that of my kids and, in small ways, I try to engage locally.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

Winot said:


> Ladeez Nite?


 
One was a Walloon friend of yours!


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> ok, i've only tried two places in teh village and both times it was disappointing.  what pubs have changed for the better?  some are unchanged, which is nice, but mostly they've become a bit gastro, clean, identikit.  no life.  i agree with you about vacant lots being brought back into use, that's a good thing, even if the nature of capitalism means that they're not being used very wisely for the most part.


I don't mind pubs being tarted up a bit, but the real loss has come from the community who are no longer there,  courtesy of our "co-operative" council's eviction program. Brixton is very much the worse for not having those long term residents around any more.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 27, 2013)

editor said:


> The launch is from 7-9pm but there's probably a good chance we'll sell out. If all goes well (and I'm very confident after tasting the beers last night and talking to a few local bar owners) we'll start producing bigger batches in a month or so.
> 
> Here's the beer details http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/...us-at-our-brixton-buzz-beer-launch-on-friday/



Urgh, guarana in ale. I'll keep a look out for the new flavours.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Urgh, guarana in ale. I'll keep a look out for the new flavours.


It tastes _mighty_ fine to me, but the Effra Gold brew has no guarana in it.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

editor said:


> It tastes _mighty_ fine to me, but the Effra Gold brew has no guarana in it.


Did we ever get to the bottom of whether or not the guarana ones have caffeine in them?


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 27, 2013)

editor said:


> May I suggest you get there early for the beer launch? We sampled all three ales last night and they were fucking lovely and very moreish!


Coming straight from work so will be there at 7 on the dot! In fact I may well head for a pre-launch beer somewhere else rather than stick around in the office...

Also I noticed builders have started working on the building on the corner of Wynne Road and Brixton Rd.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> The point I was making was that this pair came in, cleaned up and cleared out.
> 
> In my case, this is my home and that of my kids and, in small ways, I try to engage locally.


I was surprised they were selling as they had very much designed and built it to be architect offices down stairs and home upstairs.  They came across as plonkas on telly but even Kev McC admits they edit footage to make people more polarising than they are. When I met the guy on open house day last year he was clearly passionate about architecture and the build and really quite unassuming and friendly. We don't know why they are selling or where they were going. They don't have kids so their priorities are different to yours. I don't have kids and my priorities are different to yours. As an architect into sustainability who has clearly stated that the project was a prototype for mass produced energy efficient houses he could well be trying to raise cash to develop his idea. Who knows?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I was surprised they were selling as they had very much designed and built it to be architect offices down stairs and home upstairs.  They came across as plonkas on telly but even Kev McC admits they edit footage to make people more polarising than they are. When I met the guy on open house day last year he was clearly passionate about architecture and the build and really quite unassuming and friendly. We don't know why they are selling or where they were going. They don't have kids so their priorities are different to yours. I don't have kids and my priorities are different to yours. As an architect into sustainability who has clearly stated that the project was a prototype for mass produced energy efficient houses he could well be trying to raise cash to develop his idea. Who knows?


Pfft, much safer to assume they're greedy cunts.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> ok, i've only tried two places in teh village and both times it was disappointing.  what pubs have changed for the better?  some are unchanged, which is nice, but mostly they've become a bit gastro, clean, identikit.  no life.



The Albert was neatened up pretty well fairly recently, wasn't it? So was The Trinity.



el-ahrairah said:


> i agree with you about vacant lots being brought back into use, that's a good thing, even if the nature of capitalism means that they're not being used very wisely for the most part.



Not specific to Brixton, that. And I'd say pretty much anything would be better than crumbling empty buildings. I get your point though, and don't really disagree.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> The Albert was neatened up pretty well fairly recently, wasn't it? So was The Trinity.



The Albert at least didn't change apart from some minor interior changes, while a place like the Dogstar for example has gone completely downhill on a weekend.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> The point I was making was that this pair came in, cleaned up and cleared out.
> 
> In my case, this is my home and that of my kids and, in small ways, I try to engage locally.


I'm not quite sure what the relevance of having kids is, as far as the "land grab" analogy is concerned.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Pfft, much safer to assume they're greedy cunts.


I'm reading that with my "irony hat" on


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The Albert at least didn't change apart from some minor interior changes, while a place like the Dogstar for example has gone completely downhill on a weekend.



Never liked the Dogstar, tbf.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I was surprised they were selling as they had very much designed and built it to be architect offices down stairs and home upstairs.  They came across as plonkas on telly but even Kev McC admits they edit footage to make people more polarising than they are. When I met the guy on open house day last year he was clearly passionate about architecture and the build and really quite unassuming and friendly. We don't know why they are selling or where they were going. They don't have kids so their priorities are different to yours. I don't have kids and my priorities are different to yours. As an architect into sustainability who has clearly stated that the project was a prototype for mass produced energy efficient houses he could well be trying to raise cash to develop his idea. Who knows?


I suspect they had to sell up becuase it went over budget and they couldn't afford to service their debts.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I'm reading that with my "irony hat" on


As well you should!


Onket said:


> Never liked the Dogstar, tbf.


It was alright before, still ok of a weekday. Can't say I go very often any more.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I suspect they had to sell up becuase it went over budget and they couldn't afford to service their debts.



Who knows. Hopefully now that he has won the Manser prize and was short-listed for the Striling Prize his ideas will move forward.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> Never liked the Dogstar, tbf.


I loved it back in the late 90s early 00s. Practically lived in there. It's a bit middle of the road now IMO. No longer very exciting yet too grotty/uncomfortable to be a nice place to have couple of pints and some food.


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> The Albert was neatened up pretty well fairly recently, wasn't it? So was The Trinity.
> 
> .



The Trinity tart up was a fail IMO. Lots of garish cushions, faux-rustic touches etc were to the detriment of what I found to be a nice, relaxing proper pub. I don't hate it, still go occasionally, but it lost a certain something which was the thing I liked about it best.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't particularly buy the idea that those who sell up following an increase in the value of their property are somehow less virtuous or more greedy than those who stay put (aside form vague notions of "engagement with the community" etc).

Staying put in a property you bought cheap but which now finds itself in an expensive area still puts you at a big advantage compared to many of those around you, particularly those who are renting. Does that make you greedy, or just fortunate?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

Fortunate. How on earth would it make you greedy if you never cash out?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Did we ever get to the bottom of whether or not the guarana ones have caffeine in them?


Guarana has caffeine in it, so yes.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guarana


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

editor said:


> Guarana has caffeine in it, so yes.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guarana


Cheers. Worth pointing out IMO in case unwary caffeine-intolerant drinkers want to sample some.


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 27, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> The Trinity tart up was a fail IMO. Lots of garish cushions, faux-rustic touches etc were to the detriment of what I found to be a nice, relaxing proper pub. I don't hate it, still go occasionally, but it lost a certain something which was the thing I liked about it best.


Yup. Most pubs have got rid of carpets now. Think it's something to do with the smoking ban, probably fag ash cancelled out the stink of spilled beer.  But the Trinity's is far from being the most disastrous of such refurbs. I used to love my local the Hope and Anchor but it was ruined by a refurb long before it was renamed after a canal.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Cheers. Worth pointing out IMO in case unwary caffeine-intolerant drinkers want to sample some.


We're handing out info/feedback sheets with a note in there about the caffeine, and if I get chance I'll make a poster or two by the bar.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Fortunate. How on earth would it make you greedy if you never cash out?


My point is that it's not only if you sell up that you "cash out". If you're living in an area where your property value has increased you are benefitting from that in your advantage over the people around you, whose cost of living is more than yours. In relative terms it makes you wealthier whether or not you convert the value into cash.
I agree this makes you fortunate rather than greedy. But the same applies if you sell up. You are fortunate and not necessarily "greedy". I don't think the "land grab" analogy is fair, especially if it's being made by people who themselves are sitting on a piece of property whose value has increased since they bought it.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 27, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> The Trinity tart up was a fail IMO. Lots of garish cushions, faux-rustic touches etc were to the detriment of what I found to be a nice, relaxing proper pub. I don't hate it, still go occasionally, but it lost a certain something which was the thing I liked about it best.


 
that is pretty much what i thought about the trinity too.  it now feels like 100 other pubs.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 27, 2013)

editor said:


> We're handing out info/feedback sheets with a note in there about the caffeine, and if I get chance I'll make a poster or two by the bar.



I think it's a bit of a shame that two out of three have guarana in them, that would def put me off having them and probably mr nags. Will try the other if it ends up in circulation and what for the follow ups.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Cheers. Worth pointing out IMO in case unwary caffeine-intolerant drinkers want to sample some.



Good idea to check public liability insurance and have St Johns Ambulance on standby too.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 27, 2013)

apparently this lot are now operating in brixton.  with arts council funding.

http://www.bureauofsillyideas.com/
urk.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> apparently this lot are now operating in brixton.  with arts council funding.
> 
> http://www.bureauofsillyideas.com/
> urk.








This appears to be taking place in Windrush Square.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I think it's a bit of a shame that two out of three have guarana in them, that would def put me off having them and probably mr nags. Will try the other if it ends up in circulation and what for the follow ups.


If all goes well, the beers for winter will be the Effra Gold, Coldharbour Courage (ideally with the alcohol content down to 5%) and the Windrush Warrior stout.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

teuchter said:


> My point is that it's not only if you sell up that you "cash out". If you're living in an area where your property value has increased you are benefitting from that in your advantage over the people around you, whose cost of living is more than yours. In relative terms it makes you wealthier whether or not you convert the value into cash.
> I agree this makes you fortunate rather than greedy. But the same applies if you sell up. You are fortunate and not necessarily "greedy". I don't think the "land grab" analogy is fair, especially if it's being made by people who themselves are sitting on a piece of property whose value has increased since they bought it.



Fair point.

It literally was a piece of land they grabbed though. Mine was a pile of bricks!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 27, 2013)

How did they 'grab' the land? I thought the neighbours sold it to them but thought it was going to be used as a garden


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> The Trinity tart up was a fail IMO. Lots of garish cushions, faux-rustic touches etc were to the detriment of what I found to be a nice, relaxing proper pub. I don't hate it, still go occasionally, but it lost a certain something which was the thing I liked about it best.


Although Fergals' recarpetting was fucking horrendous!


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> How did they 'grab' the land? I thought the neighbours sold it to them but thought it was going to be used as a garden


It was the end of the garden of a house they owned.
It was the house next door (Treehouse) which bought land from neighbours, to build a second house. Neighbours claimed in a planning objection that they bought it under false pretences.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 27, 2013)

Ahhh, so they didn't land grab, they subdivided a plot they owned.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> Ahhh, so they didn't land grab, they subdivided a plot they owned.


Evil bastards.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

shifting gears said:


> The Trinity tart up was a fail IMO. Lots of garish cushions, faux-rustic touches etc were to the detriment of what I found to be a nice, relaxing proper pub. I don't hate it, still go occasionally, but it lost a certain something which was the thing I liked about it best.





fortyplus said:


> Yup. Most pubs have got rid of carpets now. Think it's something to do with the smoking ban, probably fag ash cancelled out the stink of spilled beer.  But the Trinity's is far from being the most disastrous of such refurbs. I used to love my local the Hope and Anchor but it was ruined by a refurb long before it was renamed after a canal.



I didn't like the Trinity refurb initially but it's fine now. Still a decent pub. The biggest loss was the bandit & the quiz machine. Plus Becky ignored my requests for a dart board. We lost the dart board in the Albert refurb too, which was a shame.

The Hope & Anchor is the one which is really noisy & echoey, isn't it? Only been there once and had some beer which was a bit style over substance, really. Although it's better than the squatted falling down pub that was there before it, so still an improvement.

Another place which is much better now than 10 years ago is Jamm. I used to like it 10 years ago but the line-ups & parties they do there now look top notch.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 27, 2013)

editor said:


> If all goes well, the beers for winter will be the Effra Gold, Coldharbour Courage (ideally with the alcohol content down to 5%) and the Windrush Warrior stout.



Now those sound nice. Mr nags had turned the thumbs down at the honey one too so we're out for the first round.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

editor said:


> We're handing out info/feedback sheets with a note in there about the caffeine, and if I get chance I'll make a poster or two by the bar.


Top work.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Good idea to check public liability insurance and have St Johns Ambulance on standby too.


You're on it yeah?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> I didn't like the Trinity refurb initially but it's fine now. Still a decent pub. The biggest loss was the bandit & the quiz machine. Plus Becky ignored my requests for a dart board. We lost the dart board in the Albert refurb too, which was a shame.
> 
> Another place which is much better now than 10 years ago is Jamm. I used to like it 10 years ago but the line-ups & parties they do there now look top notch.



I've also warmed to the refit. I felt quite at home in the old one but it was a bit 80s brass refit etc.. itself.
I like Becky. She's very dry. Keeps letting me down on the pork scratchings front. I forgive her because she kept my drill behind the bar for two months after I stumbled home without it.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Evil bastards.



They did not 'own the house' for any more than 10 mins. They bought a house to get the land and immediately sold the house. Smart bastards.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

Trinners staff are good eggs overall.


----------



## shifting gears (Sep 27, 2013)

Tempted to remove like for use of Trinners, but suspect (hope) it was tongue in cheek...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

Shame about the punters tho, I mean what  shower of c****.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> They did not 'own the house' for any more than 10 mins. They bought a house to get the land and immediately sold the house. Smart bastards.



I still don't get your problem with that? They wanted a building plot and the original house still has a decent size garden.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> I didn't like the Trinity refurb initially but it's fine now. Still a decent pub. The biggest loss was the bandit & the quiz machine. Plus Becky ignored my requests for a dart board. We lost the dart board in the Albert refurb too, which was a shame.
> 
> The Hope & Anchor is the one which is really noisy & echoey, isn't it? Only been there once and had some beer which was a bit style over substance, really. Although it's better than the squatted falling down pub that was there before it, so still an improvement.
> 
> Another place which is much better now than 10 years ago is Jamm. I used to like it 10 years ago but the line-ups & parties they do there now look top notch.


Crown and Anchor. I've only had good beers there myself. Can see how the place would not be to everyone's taste, but I have to say the landlord really does his utmost to keep customers happy and feeling welcome.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Crown and Anchor. I've only had good beers there myself. Can see how the place would not be to everyone's taste, but I have to say the landlord really does his utmost to keep customers happy and feeling welcome.



Yup, he is a jolly good egg


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> They did not 'own the house' for any more than 10 mins. They bought a house to get the land and immediately sold the house. Smart bastards.



I still don't see that as a land grab. Maybe I'm used to this approach, growing up in inner suburban Melbourne it was really common. When lots of houses were originally built they had huge gardens and many people didnt want such big gardens so sold them off


----------



## Dan U (Sep 27, 2013)

Infilling is a pretty common phenomenon in outer London/home counties as well.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> I still don't see that as a land grab. Maybe I'm used to this approach, growing up in inner suburban Melbourne it was really common. When lots of houses were originally built they had huge gardens and many people didnt want such big gardens so sold them off


In the Gong where my Mum lives people were selling their homes and developers were building 15 storey blocks with 60 units on a single plot. I think there is one old colonial house left on the waterfront - surrounded by towers!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> In the Gong where my Mum lives people were selling their homes and developers were building 15 storey blocks with 60 units on a single plot. I think there is one old colonial house left on the waterfront - surrounded by towers!



That is awful. If people think UK planning process is bad, they should visit Australia.

I remember living in a very small shithole town and the council had a middle of the night secret planning meeting to hear and approve a planning application from McDonalds. The next morning contractors moved in and knocked down a building of historical interest. Funnily enough the McDonalds had a very odd and hard to access car park, as the head of the council had sold them the land it was situated on at a vastly inflated price

Very Muriel's wedding...


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I still don't get your problem with that? They wanted a building plot and the original house still has a decent size garden.



My point was that they have just cleaned up - and cleared out.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> I still don't see that as a land grab. Maybe I'm used to this approach, growing up in inner suburban Melbourne it was really common. When lots of houses were originally built they had huge gardens and many people didnt want such big gardens so sold them off



These people might have lived in those homes for years.

I would bet that, in the present case, the couple did not spend a night in the original house before selling it on.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> That is awful. If people think UK planning process is bad, they should visit Australia.
> 
> I remember living in a very small shithole town and the council had a middle of the night secret planning meeting to hear and approve a planning application from McDonalds. The next morning contractors moved in and knocked down a building of historical interest. Funnily enough the McDonalds had a very odd and hard to access car park, as the head of the council had sold them the land it was situated on at a vastly inflated price
> 
> Very Muriel's wedding...



Yep - the council down there is so horribly corrupt. I love those Aussie films. People just don't realise how true they are (or at least used to be - Aus has changed so much in the past 20yrs)!


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> *Yes it's safer.* Wider range of food available (and I don't beleive you don't like ANY of the places you've tried!). You think ALL pubs have changed for the worst?! Housing is a fair-ish point, but it's a tricky one. Vacant lots have been brought back into use, and that's got to be a good thing.
> 
> You're aging and you're seriously unhinged.


 
I don't feel any more less safe in Brixton than I used to, but then - like plenty of other people - I never found it a particularly unsafe place anyway, it's always been busy enough to feel quite safe, in the town centre at least.
It's definitely whiter these days, which does seem to make (some) white people feel safer.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> These people might have lived in those homes for years.
> 
> I would bet that, in the present case, the couple did not spend a night in the original house before selling it on.



I still don't get it? It would have been ok if the person living there had split it but not ok for the person who bought it to split it? 

Pretty sure they said they lived there whilst they got planning and did construction which covered a few years.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> I don't feel any more less safe in Brixton than I used to, but then - like plenty of other people - I never found it a particularly unsafe place anyway, it's always been busy enough to feel quite safe, in the town centre at least.
> It's definitely whiter these days, which does seem to make (some) white people feel safer.



Less dealers, less beggars, less people barging into you like the pavement is actually a narrow corridor. Less street ranters. It's still a fucking antisocial place compared to somewhere like Hackney or Peckham, where people actually smile at each other, but it's MUCH better than it was 10 or so years ago.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 27, 2013)

I love those Aussie films. People just don't realise how true they are (or at least used to be - Aus has changed so much in the past 20yrs)!

Places like Sydney and Melbourne have changed a lot. The country less so. I'm always shocked at how racist and backwards bits of it still are.

Part of my honeymoon was spent in Australia and it was the first time Mr Shakes had been there. He is half Indian and in some of the smaller towns we went to he got stared at. 

My brother is a BIT of a redneck to say the least, when he met Mr Shakes last year he turned around to me in front of him and said 'I didn't realised you'd married a darky'


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I still don't get it? It would have been ok if the person living there had split it but not ok for the person who bought it to split it?
> 
> Pretty sure they said they lived there whilst they got planning and did construction which covered a few years.



Yes

and

That's not what I recall happening. But may be wrong. I can remember them complaining bitterly that they had to sell their Essex home to pay for the build.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Crown and Anchor. I've only had good beers there myself. Can see how the place would not be to everyone's taste, but I have to say the landlord really does his utmost to keep customers happy and feeling welcome.


There a bit OTT I feel. The ales are good and not overly priced if you have a normal english one. Had this strong Lambeth Walk porter a couple of weeks ago which warmed me up no end.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> There a bit OTT I feel. The ales are good and not overly priced if you have a normal english one. Had this strong Lambeth Walk porter a couple of weeks ago which warmed me up no end.


Who's a bit OTT?


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2013)

I like the Crown & Anchor too.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Who's a bit OTT?


The staff are all a bit OTT with the smiles and how are yous etc
Obviously not as bad as Pret-a-Manger.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> The staff are all a bit OTT with the smiles and how are yous etc
> Obviously not as bad as Pret-a-Manger.


They are noticeably more service oriented than many other places, but they also know their stuff so I'm happy either way.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Yes
> 
> and
> 
> That's not what I recall happening. But may be wrong. I can remember them complaining bitterly that they had to sell their Essex home to pay for the build.



Fair enough but I don't see a problem with it - either the land should be "splitable" or it should not.

As for the rest, you have made me want to get nosey:
They bought 41 Kings Ave in July 06 for 465K and sold it in Jan 10 for 525K after renovating it (according to this - the prices are slightly different but the prices and dates I've quoted come from Zoopla).

teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> My point was that they have just cleaned up - and cleared out.


This doesn't seem to be based on any actual knowledge about what happened. But in any case, what would you have preferred? The plot to remain empty? For it to have been developed in a bog standard way where there probably would have been much more profit than they made?


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> They are noticeably more service oriented than many other places, but they also know their stuff so I'm happy either way.


I was in there ages ago and one of the (new I assume) members of bar staff was being tested on the range of beers by one of the managers; I was impressed.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 27, 2013)

DJWrongspeed said:


> The staff are all a bit OTT with the smiles and how are yous etc
> Obviously not as bad as Pret-a-Manger.



You mean they do that to everyone, I thought I was special 
Anyway I was glad to see them selling traditional bitter at under 4%
recently but still prefer to drink outdoors where old and nu- Brixton 
Meet rather than inside.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> Less dealers, less beggars, less people barging into you like the pavement is actually a narrow corridor. Less street ranters. It's still a fucking antisocial place compared to somewhere like Hackney or Peckham, where people actually smile at each other, but it's MUCH better than it was 10 or so years ago.


 
I reckon, for me, the increase in people / places that are a bit annoying has left the Net Friendliness Factor unchanged, it certainly hasn't gone up significantly.  But then, I found it pretty sociable at street level in years gone by as well .  Anyway, we've moved on from safety there, & I can't deny I like some of the changes that have happened.  I don't even mind the hipster influx - young people in silly clothes can never be an entirely bad thing.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Sep 27, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> young people in silly clothes can never be an entirely bad thing.


 
tell that to shoreditch


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2013)

CH1 said:


> went on this walk - it was very worthwhile. Did you know about the mosaics based on William Blake's poem illustrations under the two railway arches off Hercules Road? Me neither.




The mosaics are worth seeing. Sadly they seem to be forgotten. Hardly see anyone there looking at them. 

William Blake lived there. It was still partly countryside then.


----------



## footballerslegs (Sep 27, 2013)

I know this has already been picked up by Leanderman on twitter, and it might be common knowledge, but thought it was worth mentioning that it's now possible to shop at Nour Cash and Carry and leave groceries to be donated to Brixton Food Bank. I think this is a great idea for loads of reasons, but particularly for me because I struggle to get to the Food Bank to donate, and I object to doing it via Tesco (who have a similar scheme).


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 27, 2013)

I know this has already been picked up by Leanderman on twitter, and it might be common knowledge, but thought it was worth mentioning that it's now possible to shop at Nour Cash and Carry and leave groceries to be donated to Brixton Food Bank. I think this is a great idea for loads of reasons, but particularly for me because I struggle to get to the Food Bank to donate, and I object to doing it via Tesco (who have a similar scheme).[/quote]

That is a great idea.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

teuchter said:


> This doesn't seem to be based on any actual knowledge about what happened. But in any case, what would you have preferred? The plot to remain empty? For it to have been developed in a bog standard way where there probably would have been much more profit than they made?



That seems to me to be what has happened. 

They have made a million. Not a bad profit!

http://www.homesandproperty.co.uk/y...y_home/superefficienticecubehousebrixton.html


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> Yes it's safer. Wider range of food available (and I don't beleive you don't like ANY of the places you've tried!). You think ALL pubs have changed for the worst?! Housing is a fair-ish point, but it's a tricky one. Vacant lots have been brought back into use, and that's got to be a good thing.
> 
> You're aging and you're seriously unhinged.



Safer compared to 10 years ago? That is 2003. It was just as safe then as it is now. 

I never found central Brixton unsafe. Even during the period of the riots.


----------



## Onket (Sep 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Safer compared to 10 years ago? That is 2003. It was just as safe then as it is now.
> 
> I never found central Brixton unsafe. Even during the period of the riots.



I have put further detail in my later posts. Yes 10 years, yes 2003.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> I love those Aussie films. People just don't realise how true they are (or at least used to be - Aus has changed so much in the past 20yrs)!
> 
> Places like Sydney and Melbourne have changed a lot. The country less so. I'm always shocked at how racist and backwards bits of it still are.
> 
> ...



The coffee bar I sometimes use in Soho in Australian. Really good coffee. The manageress is Polish. Which is nice. Coffee is big in the more cosmopolitan areas. 

This film is about Redneck loggers vs Treehuggers. One of the Aussies at the coffee bar said Tasmania is like that.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2013)

Onket said:


> I have put further detail in my later posts. Yes 10 years, yes 2003.



I see you have. I disagree except for street dealers. Who seem to have gone. Which might be more to do with use of internet (Silkroad) and mobiles than anything else.

I never had a problem with beggars or ranters. So do not count there numbers as making any difference to whether Brixton is better or not.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Fair enough but I don't see a problem with it - either the land should be "splitable" or it should not.
> 
> As for the rest, you have made me want to get nosey:
> They bought 41 Kings Ave in July 06 for 465K and sold it in Jan 10 for 525K after renovating it (according to this - the prices are slightly different but the prices and dates I've quoted come from Zoopla).
> ...


Details are in the ES story below.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2013)

shakespearegirl said:


> I love those Aussie films. People just don't realise how true they are (or at least used to be - Aus has changed so much in the past 20yrs)!



Australian film season on at BFI now. Ive seen some of them. "Ten Canoes" is good.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Details are in the ES story below.


Below where?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Australian film season on at BFI now. Ive seen some of them. "Ten Canoes" is good.


That's actually me said that about Aussie films. SG's quoting has gone a bit awry!
Did not know that. Cheers for the tip. Will get down there.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 27, 2013)

Rushy said:


> That's actually me said that about Aussie films. SG's quoting has gone a bit awry!
> Did not know that. Cheers for the tip. Will get down there.



Samson and Delilah is also very good.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 27, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Details are in the ES story below.



Above! Post 895


----------



## CH1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The mosaics are worth seeing. Sadly they seem to be forgotten. Hardly see anyone there looking at them.
> 
> William Blake lived there. It was still partly countryside then.


No railway line of course in 1795 or so. Jon Newman (Lambeth Archivist and walk leader) made the point that Blake would have had a view of the wall to the Archbishop's garden from the front window of his house (that bit is now called Archbishop's Park).  As a radical spirit Blake would probably have been affronted by the vast private gardens at Lambeth Palace - indeed Jon Newman treated us to a recitation of "The Garden of Love" at the very end of the walk, when we had been round Lambeth Palace gardens.
*The Garden of Love*
BY WILLIAM BLAKE
I went to the Garden of Love,
And saw what I never had seen:
A Chapel was built in the midst,
Where I used to play on the green.

And the gates of this Chapel were shut,
And Thou shalt not. writ over the door;
So I turn'd to the Garden of Love,
That so many sweet flowers bore.

And I saw it was filled with graves,
And tomb-stones where flowers should be:
And Priests in black gowns, were walking their rounds,
And binding with briars, my joys & desires.

One final point - Jon Newman said (and it was confirmed by the lady from the Palace who was accompanying us round the garden) that Mrs Thatcher used to be brought to Archbishop's garden to walk around in her final years when she was very frail and senile - because the garden is private.  Strange that a woman who had crossed swords with several Archbishops because of her hard line ("unchristian?") policies should have found refuge there.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2013)

I wish I could unsee what I saw through the windows of the 'Wine Parlour' on Atlantic Road.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 27, 2013)

editor said:


> I wish I could unsee what I saw through the windows of the 'Wine Parlour' on Atlantic Road.


What did you see?


----------



## simonSW2 (Sep 27, 2013)

Capital Printers on Brixton Hill being redeveloped into flats?? Those good Foxtons folk are offering a first floor flat for £995K.

I hope they keep those lifesize cardboard cut-outs of James Dean and the Royals in the window as 'original features'.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 27, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> What did you see?


People drinking wine I guess.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> People drinking wine I guess.


Nah too obvious, I reckon Red trousers may be involved.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 28, 2013)

Nah, the tables and windows layout stop you from seeing the trews from outside, and I cant imagine Editor going in when he had Kaff to go to. 

I found myself walking up to a bloke who was wearingred jeans on sunday and having verbal aspergers and uncontrollably pointing and too loudly saying -lookatmyfuckingredtrousers.com.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2013)

SarfLondoner said:


> What did you see?


Clapham.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 28, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Nah, the tables and windows layout stop you from seeing the trews from outside, and I cant imagine Editor going in when he had Kaff to go to.
> 
> I found myself walking up to a bloke who was wearingred jeans on sunday and having verbal aspergers and uncontrollably pointing and too loudly saying -lookatmyfuckingredtrousers.com.


Tis a good site that, some cracking fuckingredtrousers on display.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 28, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> I see you have. I disagree except for street dealers. Who seem to have gone. Which might be more to do with use of internet (Silkroad) and mobiles than anything else.
> 
> I never had a problem with beggars or ranters. So do not count there numbers as making any difference to whether Brixton is better or not.



By 2003 IMO Brixton at 3 am was no worse than the Dalston Murder Mile, or Euston, or Peckham at the height of that crack era. There users at the desperate stage using the -I need £10 to buy my child nappies- aggressive begging with menaces thing, which i fell in with a few times, mostly as, alone, drunk with a guitar on my back which was worth more the value of their next fix, it was the price at the time.

 Im not sure I feel safer with the new braying hordes - I understand their motives less than someone with a dependency. Its not better or worse, just different.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Sep 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Clapham.


Sorry to hear that Ed it must have been awful for you.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I wish I could unsee what I saw through the windows of the 'Wine Parlour' on Atlantic Road.



Were you looking in or out the windows of the Wine Parlour? Looking 'through' is a bit vague.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Clapham.



Really, whats it like, or is it for new people and-or the people who live in Brixton to whom the albert isnt the number 1 choice. Frankly it looks tiny, showy and arriviste to me, but hey ho. booze seems cheap.

That end of brixton has always had the more expensive houses - and a set of people who have had kids and been here for 15 years or more before I knew them. Even the most -old school brixton - to use your oft quoted term, BHC founder was excited that they use championship wine glasses and he wont have to go far afield for a change. It gives choice. i tend to listen to someone whos been here 40 years than 20.  

Its a bar that sells wine - but means losing a shop for more night time economy. The number of local offies that are touted on here for offering a wider and better drink choice, and selling anything other than hardys and that being seen as a good thing would suggest that there is an appetite for something other than fizzy beer and the shit wine they sell at the effra. its not new, its a critical mass that serves long term residents and newbs.

the owners might find have their branded car a little dented this week too. Never good to be a twunt and drive with your phone number on the side


----------



## leanderman (Sep 28, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Capital Printers on Brixton Hill being redeveloped into flats?? Those good Foxtons folk are offering a first floor flat for £995K.
> 
> I hope they keep those lifesize cardboard cut-outs of James Dean and the Royals in the window as 'original features'.



never forgiven that place for cutting down the trees out front a few years ago


----------



## leanderman (Sep 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Clapham.



That's the downside. On the upside, I like wine and the place in question sells it


----------



## Ms T (Sep 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Clapham.


 
Or a bunch of middle-class mainly women enjoying a quiet drink after work.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 28, 2013)

snowy_again said:


> Really, whats it like, or is it for new people and-or the people who live in Brixton to whom the albert isnt the number 1 choice. Frankly it looks tiny, showy and arriviste to me, but hey ho. booze seems cheap.
> 
> That end of brixton has always had the more expensive houses - and a set of people who have had kids and been here for 15 years or more before I knew them. Even the most -old school brixton - to use your oft quoted term, BHC founder was excited that they use championship wine glasses and he wont have to go far afield for a change. It gives choice. i tend to listen to someone whos been here 40 years than 20.
> 
> ...


The ex wine critic for Harpers & Queen and The Spectator throughout the 80s and 90s is an old school brixtonite. He has moved now and is author of the FTs slowlane column.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 28, 2013)

Dafuq?

http://www.foxtons.co.uk/search?loc...=map&search_type=SS&sold=1&submit_type=search


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Capital Printers on Brixton Hill being redeveloped into flats?? Those good Foxtons folk are offering a first floor flat for £995K.
> 
> I hope they keep those lifesize cardboard cut-outs of James Dean and the Royals in the window as 'original features'.



Saw that the other day, but I'm not sure I saw James Dean, but I was passing on bus so didn't look properly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> http://www.foxtons.co.uk/search?loc...=map&search_type=SS&sold=1&submit_type=search



That's the one that was on Grand Designs isn't it?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2013)

leanderman said:


> never forgiven that place for cutting down the trees out front a few years ago



I still miss the bus stop that used to be there


----------



## ajdown (Sep 28, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's the one that was on Grand Designs isn't it?


 
Apparently so but isn't it hideous?  Makes me feel depressed just looking at its blandness.


----------



## Manter (Sep 28, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Apparently so but isn't it hideous?  Makes me feel depressed just looking at its blandness.


There is a whole thread of love/hate...


----------



## Rushy (Sep 28, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Apparently so but isn't it hideous?  Makes me feel depressed just looking at its blandness.


Shortlisted for Stirling prize and awarded Manser Medal last week so I guess there are those who think differently.


----------



## ajdown (Sep 28, 2013)

Probably by the sort of people that somewhere like that is aimed towards, rather than people like me.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 28, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Samson and Delilah is also very good.


Yes it is. I watched it on a flight back to Aus IIRC.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2013)

Caught a scumbag thief in the act at the Albert last night. I saw him dipping his hand into someone's jacket when I was doing the sound. He was a big fella but I was so fucking annoyed, I jumped out, grabbed his hand and asked what the fuck he was doing, before asking him to get the fuck out. A bit of back up was needed in the end - he did the usual cod-indignant "are you accusing me of being a thief bro'?" bullshit - but that's one scumbag (and his mate) on a life ban from the Albert.

Mind you, it was the same old story: the jacket had been left on a chair while its owner was dancing way out of eyeshot of the thing.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 28, 2013)

Rushy said:


> The ex wine critic for Harpers & Queen and The Spectator throughout the 80s and 90s is an old school brixtonite. He has moved now and is author of the FTs slowlane column.



This fellow!

His column marginally less bad than Tyler Brûlé's, which it sits next to, and which I assumed was a spoof until I learnt that Brûlé actually exists.


----------



## Winot (Sep 28, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Probably by the sort of people that somewhere like that is aimed towards, rather than people like me.



People like different things shock.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 28, 2013)

ajdown said:


> Apparently so but isn't it hideous?  Makes me feel depressed just looking at its blandness.



Ideally, when this pair clear out of Brixton - predictably they are selling through Foxton's - they'll take their crappy plastic box with them.

It's an oppressive, oversized and intimidating building that recalls the English castles in north Wales or those of the Crusaders in the Levant.


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Caught a scumbag thief in the act at the Albert last night. I saw him dipping his hand into someone's jacket when I was doing the sound. He was a big fella but I was so fucking annoyed, I jumped out, grabbed his hand and asked what the fuck he was doing, before asking him to get the fuck out. A bit of back up was needed in the end - he did the usual cod-indignant "are you accusing me of being a thief bro'?" bullshit - but that's one scumbag (and his mate) on a life ban from the Albert.
> 
> Mind you, it was the same old story: the jacket had been left on a chair while its owner was dancing way out of eyeshot of the thing.



Would you say there was more of that sort of thing these days, or less?

Well done for stepping in.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2013)

Some photos from an early morning stroll in Brixton today











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/09/...akes-up-while-brixton-village-still-slumbers/


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2013)

Heard that the sound of Keane blasting out at nearby stallholders from the posh vintage store in Market Row proved a bit much for one passer by who took deep offence at the racket, and loudly and robustly questioned their contribution to the area.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 28, 2013)

awesome.

did you 'Like' his post?


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Heard that the sound of Keane blasting out at nearby stallholders from the posh vintage store in Market Row proved a bit much for one passer by who took deep offence at the racket, and loudly and robustly questioned their contribution to the area.



No pics? Losing your touch.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 29, 2013)

Onket said:


> Would you say there was more of that sort of thing these days, or less?


Do you mean the "scumbags" or the internet-documented vigilantism?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2013)

Vigilantism? LOL.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> awesome.


Truly awesome.


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Do you mean the "scumbags" or the internet-documented vigilantism?



I think we know the answer to the latter.

I'd call it internet documented curtain-twitchery.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2013)

A girl got hit by a car outside the Dogstar last night, but from what I gather she wasn't seriously hurt, despite the car ending up with a big dent from the impact.


----------



## Onket (Sep 29, 2013)

editor said:


> A girl got hit by a car outside the Dogstar last night, but from what I gather she wasn't seriously hurt, despite the car ending up with a big dent from the impact.



Photo?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a bottle of Coldharbour Courage in my fridge  should I... 

Drink it? 
Ebay it?


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 29, 2013)

Baste yourself with it and see who wants to nibble you.


----------



## mxh (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I have a bottle of Coldharbour Courage in my fridge  should I...
> 
> Drink it?
> Ebay it?


 
 Ebay


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 29, 2013)

cash in the attic. in about fifty years.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

I dunno. Night hang onto it until a special occasion. It is tempting me at the moment.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I have a bottle of Coldharbour Courage in my fridge  should I...
> 
> Drink it?
> Ebay it?


That's the anarchist one right?


----------



## Dan U (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I dunno. Night hang onto it until a special occasion. It is tempting me at the moment.



Bottle a hipster with it. Say this is what old brixton thinks of you, you fackin cunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

Now there seems to a sort of Urban75 beer, I think editor should now move into the barsnack business and start selling baby flesh to hipsters.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 29, 2013)

An urban75 branded bar in the village. A free whinge about the old days with every glass of prosecco


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

I will do the burgers and club sandwiches and stuff.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 29, 2013)

Clubbing the hipsters with sandwiches will never work. Bottling them is best.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

I have fed Onket without complaint so can feed anyone


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I will do the burgers and club sandwiches and stuff.


Baby burgers? Baby crackling?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

I have built it up too much. Now it is just in the fridge mocking me. 

Might save it for the opening of the Winterval forum. 

It has no best before / use by date so I might save it for my 500k post. If I die of hops poisoning then I will sue the brewer and use the money to buy the Brixton Spud-U-Like franchise


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I have built it up too much. Now it is just in the fridge mocking me.
> 
> Might save it for the opening of the Winterval forum.
> 
> It has no best before / use by date so I might save it for my 500k post. If I die of hops poisoning then I will sue the brewer and use the money to buy the Brixton Spud-U-Like franchise


If all goes well we'll have another batch for sale in the about 5 weeks. The Coldharbour Courage was by far the most popular choice - it sold out in 20 minutes!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> If all goes well we'll have another batch for sale in the about 5 weeks. The Coldharbour Courage was by far the most popular choice - it sold out in 20 minutes!



Pffft... 

My unopened first edition is a collectors item  I need you to sign it for me btw.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Pffft...
> 
> My unopened first edition is a collectors item  I need you to sign it for me btw.


I forgot to take one home myself - all I've got in my fridge is a solitary bottle of Effra Gold.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

editor said:
			
		

> I forgot to take one home myself - all I've got in my fridge is a solitary bottle of Effra Gold.



£50?


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

ebay is calling.............


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2013)

The office Xmas party is looming again. Any Brixton restaurant suggestions for a small group, something reasonably festive at late lunchtime?


----------



## gabi (Sep 30, 2013)

The Trinity or the Crown and Anchor


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> The office Xmas party is looming again. Any Brixton restaurant suggestions for a small group, something reasonably festive at late lunchtime?


Lounge? Kaff?


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2013)

gabi said:


> The Trinity or the Crown and Anchor


Trinity is a good call. C&A was vetoed for some reason, can't remember.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 30, 2013)

The Crown and Anchor does not open until 4pm weekdays


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Lounge? Kaff?


Too casual I think.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2013)

And actually Trinity website says kitchen doesn't open till 4.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> The office Xmas party is looming again. Any Brixton restaurant suggestions for a small group, something reasonably festive at late lunchtime?



The Albert


----------



## gabi (Sep 30, 2013)

How about the duke of ed


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 30, 2013)

KFC bucket then 8 pints of K cider each and a fight on the square.


can i come?


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The Albert



The Albert done it's Christmas menu yet? I'd like to be able to consider a visit for our work do.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The Albert


Actually, the Albert is a good lunchtime call these days.


----------



## gabi (Sep 30, 2013)

I've never actually seen anyone eat in the Albert. Is it actually any good?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> The Albert done it's Christmas menu yet? I'd like to be able to consider a visit for our work do.



It's there.  There's a 4 bird roast amongst the usual fare


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2013)

We are not going to the Albert. Too dangerous.


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

colacubes said:


> It's there.  There's a 4 bird roast amongst the usual fare



"I'll have the four bird roast, for one please"


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

gabi said:


> I've never actually seen anyone eat in the Albert. Is it actually any good?



Not bad at all, tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> The Albert done it's Christmas menu yet? I'd like to be able to consider a visit for our work do.



Yes    

They LOVE a Christmas booking in there  menus are by the front door


----------



## Rushy (Sep 30, 2013)

The Arlinford Road gate house to Brockwell Park is for the demolition ball - it is being reinstated to parkland.
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MO6TXLBO67000

I feel neutral about it but reckon there must have been a better use for what looks like a structurally ok building.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2013)

Rushy said:


> The Arlinford Road gate house to Brockwell Park is for the demolition ball - it is being reinstated to parkland.
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MO6TXLBO67000
> 
> I feel neutral about it but reckon there must have been a better use for what looks like a structurally ok building.


I've always wondered who lives in there.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 30, 2013)

Notices went up months ago. What are they waiting for? 

I guess the problem in terms of keeping it in place was that it is inside the park, which creates access and security problems.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Notices went up months ago. What are they waiting for?


I was chatting outside the building to a contractor tendering on the work - he was not sure but reckoned 6 weeks.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

Just passed a bloke with full Ziggy Stardust make up being filmed posing with his 'axe' next to one of the graffiti-style shutters in Brixton Village. 

No, I didn't take a picture.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Sep 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Notices went up months ago. What are they waiting for?
> .


They should just announce that it is going to be a new Foxtons branch, and watch as it gets demolished.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 30, 2013)

Pinggoombah said:


> They should just announce that it is going to be a new Foxtons branch, and watch as it gets demolished.


Don't joke. The entrance lodge to Battersea Park is now a Pendletons or some such like.


----------



## Marjan (Sep 30, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about an explosion near some flats opposite from Brixton bus garage? Lots of smoke poured out of an alleyway near where I live at around 2.30 am. The Fire brigade responded really quickly and put the fire out, but I'd like to know what the cause was. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 30, 2013)

clocked foxtons, CP getting some signage yesterday.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 30, 2013)

Apart from Joy (which seems to have a really shit selection atm) is there anywhere I can buy a decent birthday card in Brixton or nearby ?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 30, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Apart from Joy (which seems to have a really shit selection atm) is there anywhere I can buy a decent birthday card in Brixton or nearby ?



The shop just inside the Electric Lane entrance to Market Row has a fairly decent selection.  It's on the right just past the candle shop.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 30, 2013)

colacubes said:


> The shop just inside the Electric Lane entrance to Market Row has a fairly decent selection.  It's on the right just past the candle shop.


 
Thanks, will go check it out now


----------



## uk benzo (Sep 30, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Thanks, will go check it out now



There is a huge card shop in the Reliance Arcade- very very cheap!


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 30, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> The office Xmas party is looming again. Any Brixton restaurant suggestions for a small group, something reasonably festive at late lunchtime?


Bamboula?


----------



## peterkro (Sep 30, 2013)

Handed over my flat in Brixton to "Lambeth Regeneration" today,they didn't make 12 months just 11 since it's been empty.Changed the locks and are "making it secure".Very sad as in a way I'm saying goodbye to Brixton.No comment on Lambeth officers involved as I have a bit to lose.So I'll leave you with two words "bling" and "spivs".


----------



## effrard (Sep 30, 2013)

Just signed up to ask if anyone has come across this aggressive beggar on Effra Road. Scouse accent, black guy, this is the second time he has caught me. Very physically pushy and won't take no for an answer. Probably aged about 50 or so. What can be done about him as I don't like walking down Effra Road any more now and I think he is very intimidating to residents...

nb I have nothing against polite beggars but this guy is downright threatening and will stand in your way not letting you walk past and start prodding you in the chest...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2013)

Rushy said:


> The Arlinford Road gate house to Brockwell Park is for the demolition ball - it is being reinstated to parkland.
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MO6TXLBO67000
> 
> I feel neutral about it but reckon there must have been a better use for what looks like a structurally ok building.



our last flat backed on to that house - we were there 7 years and never did work out the deal with who lived there, despite sending the cats in on recon missions.  I always wanted that house to be my house.  Looks like that dream is gone now.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Bamboula?


Never been. What's it like?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> The office Xmas party is looming again. Any Brixton restaurant suggestions for a small group, something reasonably festive at late lunchtime?



this is becoming an annual post and part of my Christmas countdown... along with my mother asking about Christmas presents in increasingly more hysterical ways (usually early September onwards), the organising of which set of grandparents get visited on which days (an annual clusterfuck that inevitably insults someone despite best efforts) and me panic buying Christmas cards ...


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Never been. What's it like?



I thought it was a bit *meh* but last went very many years ago.  Haven't read much to suggest otherwise personally.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 30, 2013)

bamboula is fucking awful. avoid.

Negril up the road is not. Do they do a lunchtime service?


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> bamboula is fucking awful. avoid.
> 
> Negril up the road is not. Do they do a lunchtime service?



They used to but I think they stopped it.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 30, 2013)

then jeff the chef it is.


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

Downstairs of Healthy Eaters?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 30, 2013)

too vibrant for me... out.


----------



## Marjan (Sep 30, 2013)

effrard said:


> Just signed up to ask if anyone has come across this aggressive beggar on Effra Road. Scouse accent, black guy, this is the second time he has caught me. Very physically pushy and won't take no for an answer. Probably aged about 50 or so. What can be done about him as I don't like walking down Effra Road any more now and I think he is very intimidating to residents...
> 
> nb I have nothing against polite beggars but this guy is downright threatening and will stand in your way not letting you walk past and start prodding you in the chest...



Is this the guy who offers to 'fight for Judah!' ?


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

Personally I am after more traditional Christmas food this year. I suppose I am going to have to look at pubs for that kind of thing. Can't remember where we've been before. Mexican-ish a couple of times, I think.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 30, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> The office Xmas party is looming again. Any Brixton restaurant suggestions for a small group, something reasonably festive at late lunchtime?



Here you go - Champagne + Fromage - opens October 15!

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...bbling-up-as-champagne-bar-opens-8848771.html


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Here you go - Champagne + Fromage - opens October 15!
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...bbling-up-as-champagne-bar-opens-8848771.html



Some people on here could do with having a similar attitude to Nour Cash & Carry. Fair play to them for saying that.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 30, 2013)

Bellantoni's in Brixton Village appears to have closed which is a shame as Dario was there at the beginning of the BV revolution.  The license application for the new place says "Gourmet Focaccia", which seems like an odd concept.

In other news, a baked potato stall is about to open on Brixton Station Road.  I did not ask about the policy on cheese and beans. Badgers


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 30, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Bellantoni's in Brixton Village appears to have closed which is a shame as Dario was there at the beginning of the BV revolution.  The license application for the new place says "Gourmet Focaccia", which seems like an odd concept.



His partner Roberto is taking over, Dario has moved on, guessing it ill still be Italian food. Bellatoni's struggled next to the pop-up bars with DJs, etc., which clashed with the type of atmosphere they set out to create and ultimately put off a lot of their customers. It's a shame, their food was great and Dario's a top bloke.

Edit: Have no idea why I tagged Badgers in that post.


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

It's always worth tagging Badgers in posts.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 30, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> His partner Roberto is taking over, Dario has moved on, guessing it ill still be Italian food. Bellatoni's struggled next to the pop-up bars with DJs, etc., which clashed with the type of atmosphere they set out to create and ultimately put off a lot of their customers. It's a shame, their food was great and Dario's a top bloke.
> 
> Edit: Have no idea why I tagged Badgers in that post.



Roberto is great. Has amazing stories about his upbringing in Rome, playing in the same youth team as the brilliant Francesco Totti, whose name is on my prized AS Roma shirt.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2013)

A BAKED POTATO PLACE  I may need to consult with them on policy


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2013)

Onket


----------



## Rushy (Sep 30, 2013)

DietCokeGirl said:


> His partner Roberto is taking over, Dario has moved on, guessing it ill still be Italian food. Bellatoni's struggled next to the pop-up bars with DJs, etc., which clashed with the type of atmosphere they set out to create and ultimately put off a lot of their customers. It's a shame, their food was great and Dario's a top bloke.


Food there was really lovely. I went a lot in the first year but I found the owner (I assumed) really unpredictable. Sometimes he was really charming but other times he could be terribly moody from the moment you walked in. On those occasions it could feel really oppressive in the small area they had before opening the dining room across the way and I found myself avoiding it after a while. Not sure who was who but the guy I chatted to certainly seemed to have worked in a lot of good restaurants.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Here you go - Champagne + Fromage - opens October 15!
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...bbling-up-as-champagne-bar-opens-8848771.html


Is the bit about shampoo at £8 to £12 a glass being not just for the wealthy meant to be ironic


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 30, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Food there was really lovely. I went a lot in the first year but I found the owner (I assumed) really unpredictable. Sometimes he was really charming but other times he could be terribly moody from the moment you walked in. On those occasions it could feel really oppressive in the small area they had before opening the dining room across the way and I found myself avoiding it after a while. Not sure who was who but the guy I chatted to certainly seemed to have worked in a lot of good restaurants.



I think they overworked half the time. One day a half empty brixton village, the next the italian embassy etc.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 30, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> Is the bit about shampoo at £8 to £12 a glass being not just for the wealthy meant to be ironic



I'll probably go for the cheese. 

But champagne is not good value at home, let alone out.

You can get a very good bottle of wine for £8.


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't like white wine.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> I don't like white wine.



You like to whine though?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> I don't like white wine.



That's ok: almost all champagne contains red grapes, sometimes exclusively so.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> That's ok: almost all champagne contains red grapes, sometimes exclusively so.


As does a lot of white wine.  The colour of wine is less dependant on the colour of the grape, than how long the grape skins are allowed to remain in contact with the juice before it's strained off and fermented.  The longer the exposure, the redder the wine.  BTW the same goes for grape juice. </pedant>


----------



## Ms T (Sep 30, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I'll probably go for the cheese.
> 
> But champagne is not good value at home, let alone out.
> 
> You can get a very good bottle of wine for £8.



In France or Spain maybe, not so much in the UK.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 30, 2013)

I love how the Standard says that Brixton is going to get a Waitrose - presumably based on one tweet which said that Waitrose were looking for a site in Brixton.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 30, 2013)

Greebo said:


> As does a lot of white wine.  The colour of wine is less dependant on the colour of the grape, than how long the grape skins are allowed to remain in contact with the juice before it's strained off and fermented.  The longer the exposure, the redder the wine.  BTW the same goes for grape juice. </pedant>



Exactly.


Ms T said:


> In France or Spain maybe, not so much in the UK.



Depends how obsessively you look!


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> You like to whine though?



Link?


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

Greebo said:


> As does a lot of white wine.  The colour of wine is less dependant on the colour of the grape, than how long the grape skins are allowed to remain in contact with the juice before it's strained off and fermented.  The longer the exposure, the redder the wine.  BTW the same goes for grape juice. </pedant>



Good post.


Shut up leanderman


----------



## clandestino (Sep 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> Link?



http://www.urban75.net/forums


----------



## Dan U (Sep 30, 2013)

Onket said:


> It's always worth tagging Badgers in posts.



Badgers


----------



## Onket (Sep 30, 2013)

Badgers?


----------



## Kevs (Sep 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> bamboula is fucking awful. avoid.
> 
> Negril up the road is not. Do they do a lunchtime service?



Opposite for me; really enjoyed Bamboula, but wasn't impressed by Negril. Maybe it's because Negril was so highly recommended I was expecting something amazing.

Has anyone been to Bubba's near tulse hill station? Is that any good?


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

Ms T said:


> I love how the Standard says that Brixton is going to get a Waitrose - presumably based on one tweet which said that Waitrose were looking for a site in Brixton.


Actually, it was a quote in Time Out from their curiously named "director of convenience at Waitrose" which said, "We’re looking at opening stores in Stoke Newington and Brixton – which are both places which have opportunities for regeneration."


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2013)

Ms T said:


> In other news, a baked potato stall is about to open on Brixton Station Road.  I did not ask about the policy on cheese and beans. Badgers



Any links or more for me to go on?


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 1, 2013)

the tramps buffet thread welcomes this Waitrose related news.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Any links or more for me to go on?



It's called the Pots of Brixton and is opening on Wednesday.  Stall is near the junction of Brixton Station Road/Pope's Road. That is the sum total of my knowledge.


----------



## MissL (Oct 1, 2013)

While we're on the subject of the villaaaaage and its restaurants... 

I went to Cornercopia a couple of weeks back and was really disappointed. Been there a couple of times before, just after it first opened, and was really impressed by the food. It seems now, however, that they are no longer serving starters and main courses but so-called 'small plates'. You know the buy five things instead of two (all of which come out of the kitchen in any order they feel convenient) and spend twice the price. Anyway, I don't mind this approach if I go to a tapas bar but it seems to be taking over. The waitress said it was in response to the new clientele of the villaaaaage - 'food tourists' - so those that head to BV to eat a couple of dishes in one place before moving onto the next. Well really !! Call me old fashioned but sometimes I just want a restaurant to be a restaurant. Personally I find it a shame as Cornercopia used to be a really nice local restaurant experience.  Damn those young things and their 'grazing'.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2013)

Ms T said:


> It's called the Pots of Brixton and is opening on Wednesday.  Stall is near the junction of Brixton Station Road/Pope's Road. That is the sum total of my knowledge.


Sounds like a not very subtle front to me


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 1, 2013)

It's OCTOBER.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2013)

Is there an October thread yet? There's no link here.


----------



## Onket (Oct 1, 2013)

Couldn't see one. 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-gossip-curtain-twitching-october-2013.315591/


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 1, 2013)

MissL said:


> While we're on the subject of the villaaaaage and its restaurants...
> 
> I went to Cornercopia a couple of weeks back and was really disappointed. Been there a couple of times before, just after it first opened, and was really impressed by the food. It seems now, however, that they are no longer serving starters and main courses but so-called 'small plates'. You know the buy five things instead of two (all of which come out of the kitchen in any order they feel convenient) and spend twice the price. Anyway, I don't mind this approach if I go to a tapas bar but it seems to be taking over. The waitress said it was in response to the new clientele of the villaaaaage - 'food tourists' - so those that head to BV to eat a couple of dishes in one place before moving onto the next. Well really !! Call me old fashioned but sometimes I just want a restaurant to be a restaurant. Personally I find it a shame as Cornercopia used to be a really nice local restaurant experience.  Damn those young things and their 'grazing'.


Last time I went there I got a pork chop and a pear for £11, which wasn't very impressive.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2013)

October 2013 thread here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-oct-2013.315592/


----------

